# Γαλλικές λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα



## nevergrown (Nov 29, 2009)

Έχω εκπλαγεί από τον αριθμό των γαλλικών λέξεων που έχουν περάσει στα ελληνικά (βέβαια το 18 % περίπου των γαλλικών λέξεων έχουν ελληνική ρίζα αν το δούμε από την αντίστροφη πλευρά)

1. Αυτοκίνητο - Μέσα μεταφοράς (αλερετούρ, αμορτισέρ, αξεσουάρ, βολάν, βιζαβί, ντιστριμπυτέρ, μοτέρ, καπό, καμπριολέ, ταμπλό, παρμπρίζ, κοντέρ, λεβιέ, πορτ μπαγκάζ, μπουζί, μαρσπιέ, ντεμπραγιάζ, ντελαπάρισμα, ντελαπάρω, σασμάν, ρεζερβουάρ, ρεκτιφιέ, συσπανσιόν, σασί, σιλανσιέ, ταξί, τετ-α-κέ, καρμπιρατέρ) κ.α.

2. Κινηματογράφος - Θέατρο - Ψυχαγωγία (αλμανάκ, ατραξιόν, βαμπίρ, μιξάζ, μοντάζ, εντσαντανέ, εφέ, καμουφλάζ, ντεκαλάζ, ντεκουπάζ, ντοκιμαντέρ, καντράζ, καρέ, κοζερί, κασκαντέρ, αμπιγιέρ, ανγκαζέ, ανφάς, γκρο πλαν, πλατό, νουβέλ βαγκ, φεστιβάλ, φιλμ νουάρ, γκισέ, ενζενί, μπουάτ, ζεν πρεμιέ, κλακ, κλακέρ, οπερατέρ, πρεμιέρα, προφίλ, ρεπερτόριο, ρεπεράζ, σουξέ, τετ-α-τετ, τουρνέ, φετίχ, φουαγιέ, φωτομοντάζ, ανκόρ) κ.α.

3. Αθλητικά (αερομοντελισμός, ρεπεσάζ, ρεβάνς, ζετέ, επολέ, αρασέ, βιράζ, γκραν πρί, γκραν γκινιόλ, κουλουάρ, κάσκα, κλακάζ, κουντεπιέ, μανούβρα, μαρς, μασκότ, μπαράζ, μπατόν, μοντελισμός, ντεμαράζ, πλονζόν, παρκούρ, ρεκόρ, ρεφλέξ, σαμποτάζ, σαμποτέρ, σικέ, τερέν, τουρνουά, τρασέρ, τρασέζ, φιλέ) κ.α.

3.α Σκάκι (αν πασάν, πιόνι, ροκέ, ρουά, ματ, ρεν)

3.β Καζίνο (faites vos jeux, rien ne va plus, σεμέν ντε φερ)

4. Μονάδες μέτρησης (μέτρο, τιράζ, τονάζ, σεμέν ντε φερ) κ.α.

5. Αγορά (αλά καρτ, αμπαλάζ, αρμπιτράζ, ατού, αφίσα, βαλέρ, ετικέτα, είδη μπεμπέ, ιμιτασιόν, κουβέρ, μουαγιέν, ρεβεγιόν, ταμπλ ντοτ, πλαφόν, ρεζερβέ, φιλιγκράν) κ.α.

6. Επαγγέλματα Φιλοσοφία (αλτερνατίβα, αλτρουισμός, αμοραλισμός, αμφεταμίνη, αντικέρ, αριβισμός, ασπιρίνη, αυτισμός, βολονταρισμός, κονφερανσιέ, γκαρσόν, ζαργκόν, ζογκλέρ, μπον βιβέρ, κονεσέρ, κονσομασιόν, μανικιούρ, μαντικιουρίστ, μοντελίστ, μπετόν, μπετον αρμέ, μπετονιέρα, μπουρζουάς, μποξέρ, ντοκτορά, ντεγκραντέ, ντιζέζ, παρτενέρ, ριφιφί, σταζ, σταζιέρ, βαλές, στριπτιζέζ, στριπτιζέρ, φαρσέρ, αμπιγιέρ, καρτέλ, ντεκορατέρ, πεντικιούρ, σκιέρ, φιξ, ζουρ φιξ) κ.α.

7. Ζωγραφική (ατελιέ, ρετούς, αβατάρ, βερνισάζ, χρώματα: παλ, ακαζού, βεραμάν, γκρενά, ιβουάρ, ιλουστρασιόν, εκρού, καντριγιέ, κρεμ, λιλά, μοβ, μπεζ, μπλε μαρέν, μπλε ρουά, μπορντό, οβάλ, παστέλ, ροζ, ροζέ, ροκοκό, σαμπανί, σιελ, σωμόν, τυρκουάζ, φουμέ, φωσφοριζέ) κ.α.

8. Συσκευές, εξαρτήματα, Τομείς της τεχνολογίας Μέσα μεταφοράς όπως (τρένο, τρακτέρ, βαγκονλί, εταζέρα, τελεφερίκ, σεσουάρ, στυλό, ασανσέρ, αντάπτορας, μονόκλ, μπρελόκ, καντράν, κασέ, αμπούλα, ασανσέρ, βάνα, καλοριφέρ, κομπρεσέρ, κοντέρ, κοντρόλ, κολιέ, μπρασελέ, λεβιές, μπαλαντέζα, μπουτόν, ντουί, πορτμαντώ, πρίζα, ρακόρ, ρουλεμάν, ταμπλό, φις) κ.α.

9. Μαγειρική - Ζαχαροπλαστική (κρουασάν, απεριτίφ, αντσούγια, βελουτέ, βινεγκρέτ, βολοβάν, γαρνιτούρα, γκρανουλέ, γκουρμέ, γκουρμάν, εκλέρ, εβαπορέ, εστραγκόν, ζελέ, κουβερτούρα, κρεμ καραμέλ, καραμελιζέ, κονκασέ, κρέμα πατισερί, κρέπα, κροκάν, κρουτόν, μαγιονέζα, μαρμπρέ, μενού, μον αμούρ, μπαμπά, μπατόν σαλέ, μπεσαμέλ, μπον φιλέ, νουά, παντεσπάνι, πατισερί, ποσέ, πουρές, ρεστοράν, σαβαρέν, σως, σωτέ, σαμπανιζέ, σπεσιαλιτέ, φαρίν λακτέ, φραπέ, φρικασέ, φαρσί, φρουί γλασέ, προφιτερόλ, πτι μπερ, σουφλέ, σεφ, ογκρατέν)

10 Mόδα α) ρούχα: ανσάμπλ, αζούρ, ασορτί, σάρπα, καλσόν, καμπαρντίνα, κομπινεζόν, καλτσόν, κασκόλ, κολάν, μαγιό, ριγέ ζαρτιέρα, νεγκλιζέ, ντεκολτέ, παρεό, παλτό, μερσεριζέ μπουφάν, ντε πιές, παπιγιόν, σαμπό, σινιέ, σουέτ, ταγιέρ, φουλάρι, φουρό β) 'γούνες': βιζόν, ετόλ, λουτρ, ρενάρ γ) 'υφάσματα': βισκόζ, βουάλ, εμπριμέ, αλπακάς, καμηλό, καρό, κοτλέ, λαμέ, μπροκάρ, ντουμπλεφάς, πικέ, πλατινέ, ρελιέφ, σατέν, σατινέ, ταφτάς, τούλι δ) 'ραπτική': αμπιγιέ, κρουαζέ, μανεκέν, μπουτίκ, ντεμοντέ, πασαρέλα, ρεβέρ, τρουακάρ, φερμουάρ, φροτέ, πρετ-α-πορέ) ε) κοσμήματα (κραγιόν, κολιέ, μενταγιόν, φο μπιζού) κ.α.

11. Αντικείμενα - χώροι σπιτιού - μέρη : (αμπαζούρ, αεροζόλ, αλέα, αμπρί, απαρτεμάν, απλίκα, γκαζόν, εσάνς, ζαρντινιέρα, καρμπόν, καρνέ, καναπές, κονσόλα, κονφετί, κλασέρ, λαμπατέρ, μπιμπελό, ντεκόρ, ντεπώ, οξυζενέ, πασπαρτού, περφορατέρ, ρετιρέ, ρουζ, σαλόνι, σεκρετέρ, σεμέν (σεμεδάκια), σομιές, σουίτα, ταπισερί, φερφορζέ, φλοτέρ, σακ βουαγιάζ). και πολλών άλλων επιστημών

12. Γράμματα και τέχνες : ακορντεόν, ακτιβισμός, αρ νουβό, αρ ντεκό, ατελιέ, αφίσα, γκαλερί, γκραβούρα, κολάζ, μπαρόκ, ντοκτορά, ρεσιτάλ, ρεφρέν, ρετρό, σολφέζ, στιλ. κ.α

13. Λεπτότοιχες κατασκευές - Αλουμινοκατασκευές : Τραβέρσα, πόμολο, γαλβανιζέ, ζιργκόν, σαγρέ

14. Κομμωτική : λοσιόν, ποστίς, μιζανπλί, περμανάντ, φιξάρω, φριζάρω

15. Χημεία' Ολα τα σύμβολα της Χημείας προέρχονται από τα γαλλικά. (αιθυλένιο, ασετόν, ακρυλικό, αμίαντος, αμινο-, αμπέρ, ανιλίνη)

16. Γαλλικές Σπεσιαλιτέ εδώ

Προσοχή όμως, υπάρχουν καμιά δεκαπενταριά ψευδόφιλα!!! (faux-amis)

Και μια πιο πλήρης συλλογή λέξεων από τα γαλλικά (1385 λέξεις) από το λεξικό του Φυτράκη - Τεγόπουλου Γαλλικές λέξεις στα Ελληνικά

Παραθέτω αυτούσιο άρθρο που βρήκα στο Ίντερνετ.

Mπορεί μετά το B΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο οι διεθνείς πολιτικοοικονομικές συνθήκες να μείωσαν την κυριαρχία της γαλλικής ως διεθνούς γλώσσας, απομεινάρια γαλλικά όμως καμουφλαρίστηκαν και παρέμειναν με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο στην ομιλούσα γλώσσα μας ως λεκτικοί συνοδοιπόροι. Πόσο γαλλίζει σήμερα η γλώσσα μας; Πολύ.

Σε αντίθεση προς την αγγλοαμερικανική, η γαλλική άσκησε επίδραση στη νέα ελληνική στον τομέα της μορφολογίας, όπου επιθήματα γαλλικά χρησιμοποιούνται και σε λέξεις με ελληνική βάση, όπως -εξ (γαλλ. -ex), π.χ. ντούμπλεξ, τέλεξ αλλά και αφρολέξ, στρωματέξ, -ερί (γαλλ. -erie), π.χ. καροσερί αλλά και ουζερί, -έρα (γαλλ. -ier/ie re), π.χ. καφετιέρα, κρουαζιέρα αλλά και αλατιέρα, ψηστιέρα, -έ (γαλλ. -e ), π.χ. ντεφορμέ, πανέ αλλά και αγορέ, κυριλέ.

Στον τομέα του λεξιλογίου πολλοί τομείς δανείστηκαν από τη γαλλική. Nα αναφερθούμε στην ενδυμασία; H ζακέτα, η καμπαρντίνα, το μαγιό, το ταγέρ, το καρό, η γκαρνταρόμπα, η δαντέλα, το μακιγιάζ, τα μπιζού. Στα χρώματα; Tο μπλε, το καφέ, το μπορντό, το ροζ, είναι όλες λέξεις με γαλλίδα μαμά. O κατάλογος μεγάλος: Στη διακόσμηση (π.χ. αμπαζούρ, σαλόνι), στη μαγειρική (π.χ. εκλέρ, κρέπα, μπον φιλέ, ορντέβρ -βλ. και σχετικό άρθρο στο Βon Appetit), στην τέχνη και τη διασκέδαση (βεντέτα, αφίσα, κολάζ, μπαλάντα, ρεσιτάλ, ντοκιμαντέρ, σουξέ, πιόνι, φαβορί), στον αθλητισμό (γκραν πρι, μποξέρ, σκι, τουρνουά), στην τεχνολογία (καλοριφέρ, κοντέρ, μοτέρ, ρουλεμάν, καρμπιρατέρ).

Η ελληνική, επίσης, απορρόφησε πάμπολλες φράσεις και συντάξεις της γαλλικής, τις οποίες προσάρμοσε μεταφράζοντάς τες. Aυτό συνέβη κυρίως λόγω της επίδρασης που άσκησαν ελληνικές μεταφράσεις γαλλικών λογοτεχνικών και επιστημονικών έργων το 19ο και κυρίως κατά το πρώτο ήμισυ του 20ού αιώνα. Tότε ήταν που καθιερώθηκε μεγάλος αριθμός δανείων αλλά και πλήθος όρων που πλάστηκαν στα ελληνικά για να αποδώσουν γαλλικούς όρους. Oρισμένες από αυτές: Eλαβε χώρα (a eu lieu), κατά πάσα πιθανότητα (selon toute probabilite), πήρε διαστάσεις (a pris des dimensions), παίρνω ενεργό μέρος (prendre une part active), σε τελευταία ανάλυση (en derniere analyse), στο πλαίσιο των (dans le carde des), αξίζει τον κόπο (ca vaut la peine), είμαι της γνώμης (je suis d’avis), δίνω σημεία ζωής (donner signe de vie), παίζω με τις λέξεις (jouer avec les mots), τηρώ σιγή (garder le silence), εκ πρώτης όψεως (de premiere vue), άνευ προηγουμένου (sans precedent) και άλλες πολλές. Eύλογη απορία, λοιπόν: Πώς μιλάγαμε πριν;

Προς τόνωση του εθνικού φρονήματος, ισχύει ότι σε κάθε 6 γαλλικές λέξεις, μία έχει ρίζα ελληνική.

Tα γαλλικά είναι κουλτούρα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

Πολύ ωραία, καλό είναι να υπάρχει κι εδώ. Υποθέτω ότι προέλευση του κειμένου είναι η σελίδα χρήστη της Wikipedia: http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/Χρήστης:Francostas
Το κείμενο στη Wikipedia κλείνει με διαφορετικό τρόπο από το παραπάνω κείμενο:
«Άλλο οι αγγλικοί βαρβαρισμοί. Τα γαλλικά είναι κουλτούρα».

Βρε μανία, αυτό που αγαπάμε (ή απλώς γνωρίζουμε καλά) να είναι κουλτούρα, τα υπόλοιπα να είναι βαρβαρισμός...

Οι γαλλικές σπεσιαλιτέ που αναφέρει είναι εδώ:
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=13770&subid=2&tag=9597&pubid=2579189

Η «πιο πλήρης συλλογή λέξεων από τα γαλλικά (1385 λέξεις) από το λεξικό του Φυτράκη - Τεγόπουλου: *Γαλλικές λέξεις στα Ελληνικά*» είναι αυτή που είχα ανεβάσει παλιότερα στο τρανσλάτουμ και που μπορώ να ανεβάσω κι εδώ, στο συνημμένο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2009)

Όλα καλά και άγια, αυτόν το διαχωρισμό 3α και 3β τι τον ήθελε; :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Επιπλέον, ορισμένες λέξεις που αναφέρει είναι διεθνείς γαλλικές, τις λένε κι οι άλλοι Ευρωπαίοι (το φιλμ νουάρ και το γκραν γκινιόλ, π.χ.) και οι λέξεις της γαλλικής κουζίνας νομίζω ότι είναι από μόνες τους αμετάφραστες. Δηλαδή πώς θα πεις στα ελληνικά το κρουασάν, το εκλαίρ και την κρέπα; Και καλά πες την κρέπα τηγανίτα, το κρουασάν πες το αρτοσκεύασμα γενικώς και αορίστως, το εκλαίρ πώς θα το πεις; 

Απορία: στο 4, τι μονάδα μέτρησης είναι το σεμέν ντε φερ;


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2009)

Δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα να το ξετινάξω, αλλά εμένα σε πρώτη ανάγνωση με ξένισε η αοριστολογία περί Χημείας (έκαστος στο είδος του). 
Όλα τα σύμβολα της Χημείας; Ποια όλα; Τα πάντα όλα; 
Άσε που το αμπέρ έχει με τη Χημεία την ίδια σχέση που έχει και το κιλό με τη μαναβική...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> 15. Χημεία' Ολα τα σύμβολα της Χημείας προέρχονται από τα γαλλικά.


Για όνομα του Θεού — ποιος το λέει αυτό;  ΥΓ Τώρα βλέπω ότι με πρόλαβε ο daeman. :)

Δηλαδή, για ν' αναφέρουμε ενδεικτικά μερικές περιπτώσεις, πού ακριβώς βρίσκεται το Ν στο azote; Ή το Au στο οr; Ή το Sb στο antimoine; Ή το Sn στο étain; Ή το Hg στο mercure; Ή το Κ στο potassium; Ή το Na στο sodium; Ή το W στο tungstène; Και οι Γάλλοι κάτι το γαλατικό το λένε gallium; Και κάτι το γερμανικό το λένε germanium; Ούτε μία αμιγώς γαλλική ονομασία δεν υπάρχει εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_elements_by_symbol! 



nickel said:


> Η «πιο πλήρης συλλογή λέξεων από τα γαλλικά (1385 λέξεις) από το λεξικό του Φυτράκη - Τεγόπουλου: *Γαλλικές λέξεις στα Ελληνικά*» είναι αυτή που είχα ανεβάσει παλιότερα στο τρανσλάτουμ και που μπορώ να ανεβάσω κι εδώ, στο συνημμένο.


Τα αντιδάνεια και τους ελληνογενείς όρους (που περιέχονται στην εν λόγω λίστα) τους μετράμε, και πώς;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2009)

daeman said:


> Άσε που το αμπέρ έχει με τη Χημεία την ίδια σχέση που έχει και το κιλό με τη μαναβική...


Αυτό σε πείραξε, ή που είναι ανθρωπωνυμικό; Τον André-Marie Ampère τον τίμησε η παγκόσμια κοινότητα δίνοντάς το όνομά του σε μια μονάδα μέτρησης (όπως έχει κάνει και για άλλη μία θεμελιώδη και για ακόμα δεκάξι παράγωγες μονάδες μόνον στο SI). Δηλαδή οι Κουλόμπ και Πασκάλ παιδιά ενός κατώτερου (Γάλλου, βεβαίως βεβαίως ) θεού είναι;


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2009)

Σε πρόλαβα, αλλά χωρίς έρευνα και τεκμηρίωση· σ' αυτά είσαι αδιαφιλονίκητα ο εξπέρ.:) (φτου, κακά, το είπα γαλλικά! 
Ναι, αφού απέρριψα τη σχέση του με το θέμα, μετά δεν ασχολήθηκα καν με τεκμηρίωση της προέλευσής του. Άσε που από τη βιασύνη έγραψα μαναβική, αντί για μπακαλική.
Δεν είπα ότι δεν προφταίνω; Παίζω μπάσκετ τώρα...

Edit: Κι ο Λαβουαζιέ (αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι απ' αυτόν έχει βαφτιστεί κάποια μονάδα μέτρησης· κάτι θυμάμαι αμυδρά) κι ο Μπεκερέλ και οι Κιουρί... και... και...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2009)

daeman said:


> Edit: Κι ο Λαβουαζιέ (αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι απ' αυτόν έχει βαφτιστεί κάποια μονάδα μέτρησης· κάτι θυμάμαι αμυδρά) κι ο Μπεκερέλ και οι Κιουρί... και... και...


Ο Μπεκερέλ ήταν όντως Γάλλος κι έχει ονομαστεί μονάδα τού SI προς τιμήν του, η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως αντικατέστησε το κιουρί (που δεν ανήκει στις μονάδες τού SI). Για τον Λαβουαζιέ δεν έχω υπόψη μου φερώνυμη μονάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2009)

daeman said:


> ....Δεν είπα ότι δεν προφταίνω; Παίζω μπάσκετ τώρα...


Δαίμανα φίλε μου, πού έχεις κρυφτεί σήμερα; Μην απελπίζεσαι, ομαδικά είναι επίσης το κουτσό, η αμπάριζα, και το κέρλινγκ...


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δαίμανα φίλε μου, πού έχεις κρυφτεί σήμερα; Μην απελπίζεσαι, ομαδικά είναι επίσης το κουτσό, η αμπάριζα, και το κέρλινγκ...


 
Δεν κρυβόμουνα, κοιμόμουνα, Δρ7χ! Ορεξάτο σε βλέπω σήμερα, φίλε μου :). Όταν έγραψα χτες "παίζω μπάσκετ", εννοούσα για δουλειά, όχι για απογοήτευση. Δεν είπα ότι είμαι ασπορτουέλ; Και τα κότσια ομαδικά είναι, βεβαίως...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

To ΕΛΝΕΓ στη σχετική λίστα ελληνικών λέξεων που προέρχονται από τη γαλλική (ασχέτως απώτατης αρχής, χωρίς τα αντιδάνεια) περιλαμβάνει 663 λέξεις.
Στη λίστα με τα αντιδάνεια αναφέρονται 54 ελληνικές λέξεις όπου η άμεση ξενική προέλευση ήταν γαλλική.
Περιττό να προσθέσω (για όσους κρατάνε σκορ) ότι και στις δύο κατηγορίες η ιταλική γλώσσα προηγείται αισθητά.


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 30, 2009)

Στο λεξικό Τεγόπουλου - Φυτράκη λέει ότι οι περισσότερες λέξεις προέρχονται από τα γαλλικά. Για τη Χημεία σίγουρα υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις (δε θα λογοδοτήσω για αυτά που λένε άλλοι πχ ο Francostas στο Bικιλεξικό - αυτά έλεγε κι ο Χημικός στο σχολείο μου) αλλά δεν βρήκα πολλές άλλες λέξεις από άλλη γλώσσα εκτός από τον όρο χημεία, αλχημεία και κάποιους άλλους που προέρχονται από τα αραβικά. Επίσης πολλές από τις ιταλικές λέξεις είναι αντιδάνεια από τα λατινικά οπότε τα γαλλικά είναι μακράν πρώτα. 

Θα ήθελα να μου δώσεις λίστα στα ιταλικά ανά κλάδο πχ αυτοκίνητο, αθλητικά, ζαχαροπλαστική, μαγειρική για να δούμε και τη συχνότητα των λέξεων και να γίνει σωστότερη σύγκριση. Επίσης νέες λέξεις δεν υπάρχουν στο ΕΛΝΕΓ όπως σταζ, σταζιερ, παρκούρ, τρασέρ κτλ κτλ. Τα γαλλικά συνεχίζουν να δίνουν νέες λέξεις στα ελληνικά, κάτι που δε βλέπω να γίνεται με τα ιταλικά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

Όσον αφορά την ετυμολογία, πιστεύω ότι το ΕΛΝΕΓ —με τον επιστημονικό τρόπο με τον οποίον έχει συνταχθεί— αποτελεί την πλέον αξιόπιστη πηγή.

Για τα ιταλικά, τώρα, δεν το έπιασα τον συλλογισμό: Αφού και η ιταλική και η γαλλική είναι νεολατινικές γλώσσες, τότε γιατί να θεωρούμε την ιταλική προέκταση της λατινικής, ενώ τη γαλλική όχι; Άσε που σχεδόν ολόκληρο το (ανεπίσημο, κυρίως) ναυτικό λεξιλόγιο προέρχεται από την ιταλική.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 1, 2009)

Και πόσοι είναι αυτοί οι όροι παρακαλώ στα ιταλικά; Καμιά δεκαριά; Ο μαΐστρος και η τραμουντάνα; Έλεος. Κάνε το εξής απλό. Βρες δυο-τρία γράμματα σε λεξικό και θα δεις ότι έχουν πολύ περισσότερες λέξεις στα γαλλικά. Ακόμα και τα αγγλικά έχουν περισσότερες από τα ιταλικά. Επίσης στις 1700 λέξεις του Τεγόπουλου Φυτράκη είναι πολλές γαλλικές που δεν τις έχει μέσα.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 12, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> ""_Kαι δεν είναι μόνο αυτές οι λέξεις υπάρχουν λέξεις όπως οπάλ, οξυντέ, μπρονζέ, ντετάντ, ντρεσάζ, χρωμέ που είναι γαλλικές και δεν υπάρχουν στο λεξικό του Τεγόπουλου Φυτράκη και μερικές από αυτές χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως!!!_




Πολλές είναι οι γαλλικές λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά και απορώ γιατί δεν μπορώ να τις βρω σε μεγαλύτερα λεξικά από αυτό του Τεγόπουλου Φυτράκη ή ακόμα και του Μπαμπινιώτη που έχει σαφώς περισσότερες γαλλικές λέξεις καταγεγραμένες όπως ντεκλαρέ πχ.
_αλλά βολέ, σουπλά, μπλοκέ, ντρεσάζ, φουαντρέ, οψιόν, μους_ και πολλές άλλες δεν τις βρίσκω πουθενά. Μήπως τα ελληνικά λεξικά είναι αρκετά ελλιπή;


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2009)

Τα λεξικά έχουν αρκετές ελλείψεις επειδή ενδεχομένως δεν αξιοποιούν σώματα κειμένων ή δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε ικανοποιητικά σώματα. Για παράδειγμα, θεωρώ ότι πραγματικά λείπει το _ντρεσάζ_ από τα λεξικά. Περιέργως, η λέξη δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο σώμα του ilsp, ή δεν δίνεται εκεί πρόσβαση σε ενημερωμένο σώμα. Ωστόσο, το ΛΝΕΓ (η δική μου έκδοση, τουλάχιστον) περιέχει λήμματα για _σουπλά_, _οψιόν_ και _μους_. Από τα μεγάλα λεξικά της μεταπολιτευτικής περιόδου το ΛΝΕΓ είναι το μόνο που εμπλουτίζεται συνεχώς. Το ΛΚΝ είχε λιγότερες λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης από το ΛΝΕΓ όταν πρωτοεκδόθηκαν και στη δεκαετία που έχει μεσολαβήσει οι διαφορές μεγάλωσαν. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ ότι μόνο το _ντρεσάζ_ λείπει από το ΛΝΕΓ, άντε και το _μπλοκέ_ — οι υπόλοιπες ή υπάρχουν ή δεν θεωρώ απαραίτητο να υπάρχουν. Και, ακόμα πιο σημαντικό, στο πλαίσιο της συζήτησης εδώ: αν υπάρχουν ελλείψεις, δεν γίνονται σε βάρος της γαλλικής συγκεκριμένα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> _φουαντρέ_


Τι 'ν' τούτο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2009)

Φουαντρέ. Καπνιστά αλλαντικά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2009)

Κάτι σαν «γαλλικά Υφαντής». Φαίνεται ότι το γράφουν fouantré. Δεν προβλέπεται να λημματογραφηθεί.

http://www.ifantis.gr/index.cfm?action=products&cat=7&prod=29

Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με το «αλλά βολέ».


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

Τώρα που το είπες, Δρ7χ, θυμήθηκα ότι το είχα δει κάπου, κάποτε, αλλά δεν το συγκράτησα. Αλλαντικά φιμέ, δηλαδή 
Κάτι τέτοια δεν είναι καλύτερα να παραμείνουν σε εξειδικευμένα λεξικά γαστριμαργικού περιεχομένου και τσελεμεντέδες;
Διαφορετικά, θα πρέπει να βάλουμε και το χαμόν, το λόμο, την τορτίγια, την εντσιλάδα, το ζάουερκράουτ και όλα τα καλούδια όλου του κόσμου, να γίνουν τα λεξικά τετράπαχα! (μαζί με μας ;))
Και μια συνταγή με _γαλοπούλα _φουαντρέ και _τρικαλινό _τυρί, εδώ.

Εγώ έχω άλλη απορία: το μπλοκέ (εκτός του διαφορικού) τι σημαίνει;
Επίσης, ντρεσάζ εννοούμε αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2009)

daeman said:


> Εγώ έχω άλλη απορία: το μπλοκέ (εκτός του διαφορικού) τι σημαίνει;


Στα ελληνικά, μόνο το διαφορικό. Μπαίνει σε λεξικά με μεγάλο ποσοστό κάλυψης τεχνικού λεξιλογίου.



daeman said:


> Επίσης, ντρεσάζ εννοούμε αυτό;



Για την ακρίβεια, αυτό:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dressage_(équitation)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με το «αλλά βολέ».



Νομίζω ότι ο nevergrown εννοεί ...αλλά [λέξεις όπως] _βολέ_....


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2009)

Και το _βολέ_, πρώτη θέση πίστα στα λεξικά.


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις. 
Παρότι έχω καναδυό αποριούλες ακόμη, δεν ρωτάω άλλα· καλύτερα ν' αρχίσω μαθήματα γαλλικών. Αφού χρησιμοποιούμε καθημερινά τόσες πολλές γαλλικές λέξεις στα ελληνικά, δεν νομίζω να δυσκολευτώ πάρα πολύ. 
Τι Λωζάνη, τι Κοζάνη, άλλωστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2009)

Ή, τι Ολυμπίκ ντε Μαρσέιγ, τι Ολυμπίκ ντε Πιρέ...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 13, 2009)

98.000 παραπομπές για το βολέ δεν είναι αρκετές;
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&source=hp&q=βολέ&meta=&aq=f&oq=

Δηλαδή το πουάρ είναι πιο σημαντικό με τις 300 παραπομπές του; Άντε να του δώσουμε και πριμ une prime, oui. Πριμοδότηση τώρα


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2009)

Αναρωτήθηκα τι είναι το «αλλά βολέ». Είχες κοκκινίσει και το «αλλά» μαζί με το «βολέ», οπότε σκέφτηκα μήπως είχε καμιά σχέση με «α λα» (_α λα γαλλικά_), αφού το σκέτο _βολέ_ δεν ήταν λόγος να παραπονιέσαι, υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ. Ενώ το _πουάρ_ δεν υπάρχει...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 13, 2009)

Ο.Κ. Εννοούσα ενώ, όμως -αντίθεση- με το αλλά. Τώρα μόλις διαπίστωσα ότι το είχα κοκκινίσει και αυτό. Μέα κούλπα!!! Το "α λα" φρανζέζ θα το έγραφα έτσι. Όσο για το φουαντρέ, είναι τρόπος παρασκευήs και όχι spécialité.

Α προπό, η τορτίγια δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά; Καλά η εντσιλάδα. Όσο για το χαμόν εγώ καταλαβαίνω μόνο από ζαμπόν.



nickel said:


> Τα λεξικά έχουν αρκετές ελλείψεις επειδή ενδεχομένως δεν αξιοποιούν σώματα κειμένων ή δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε ικανοποιητικά σώματα. Για παράδειγμα, θεωρώ ότι πραγματικά λείπει το _ντρεσάζ_ από τα λεξικά. Περιέργως, η λέξη δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο σώμα του ilsp, ή δεν δίνεται εκεί πρόσβαση σε ενημερωμένο σώμα. Ωστόσο, το ΛΝΕΓ (η δική μου έκδοση, τουλάχιστον) περιέχει λήμματα για _σουπλά_, _οψιόν_ και _μους_. Από τα μεγάλα λεξικά της μεταπολιτευτικής περιόδου το ΛΝΕΓ είναι το μόνο που εμπλουτίζεται συνεχώς. Το ΛΚΝ είχε λιγότερες λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης από το ΛΝΕΓ όταν πρωτοεκδόθηκαν και στη δεκαετία που έχει μεσολαβήσει οι διαφορές μεγάλωσαν. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ ότι μόνο το _ντρεσάζ_ λείπει από το ΛΝΕΓ, άντε και το _μπλοκέ_ — οι υπόλοιπες ή υπάρχουν ή δεν θεωρώ απαραίτητο να υπάρχουν.



Για το ντετάντ μόνο συμφωνώ. Αν και φίλος μου που σπουδάζει πολιτικές επιστήμες τον θεωρεί σημαντικότατο όρο.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ποτέ δε μίλησα για το ΕΛΝΕΓ γιατί δεν το έχω. Μίλησα για Τεγόπουλο-Φυτράκη και για Μπαμπινιώτη.

Αλήθεια το "κρακελέ" το έχει; http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=κρακελέ&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και το _βολέ_, πρώτη θέση πίστα στα λεξικά.





nevergrown said:


> 98.000 παραπομπές για το βολέ δεν είναι αρκετές;
> http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&source=hp&q=βολέ&meta=&aq=f&oq=



Αγαπητέ nevergrown, όπως έγραψε και ο nickel προηγουμένως, και τα δύο πιο διαδεδομένα μεγάλα σύγχρονα λεξικά, το ΛΚΝ, και ο Μπαμπινιώτης, αναφέρουν το _βολέ_. Από την άλλη, έχεις δίκιο ότι δεν το αναφέρουν μικρότερα σε όγκο λεξικά όπως του Τεγόπουλου-Φυτράκη και του Πάπυρου. Καμιά φορά, οι λεξικογράφοι πρέπει να κάνουν επιλογές «μπαίνει-δεν μπαίνει» με κριτήρια που δεν είναι προφανή για τον αναγνώστη.

Υποθέτω ότι αν είναι ακόμη ενεργές οι συντακτικές ομάδες των λεξικών θα συγκεντρώνουν και θα ενδιαφέρονται για τέτοιες παρατηρήσεις· επομένως, γιατί δεν τους υποδεικνύεις τέτοιες ελλείψεις που έχεις παρατηρήσει με μία ευγενική επιστολή σου; :)

*Edit:* Τώρα είδα ότι λίγο-πολύ με καλύψατε στο μεταξύ με τη συζήτησή σας, αλλά τα αφήνω αφού έκανα τόσο κόπο να τα γράψω όλα αυτά... ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υποθέτω ότι αν είναι ακόμη ενεργές οι συντακτικές ομάδες των λεξικών θα συγκεντρώνουν και θα ενδιαφέρονται για τέτοιες παρατηρήσεις· επομένως, γιατί δεν τους υποδεικνύεις τέτοιες ελλείψεις που έχεις παρατηρήσει με μία ευγενική επιστολή σου; :)


Το νήμα για το _πουάρ_ (αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό) ήταν ένας έμμεσος τρόπος να δείξω τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για τις λέξεις που δεν έχουν (ακόμα) περάσει στα ελληνικά λεξικά, με το σύστημα «μ' έναν σμπάρο τρία τρυγόνια»: επισημαίνουμε την παράλειψη, βρίσκουμε την ετυμολογία, ρίχνουμε και καμιά μετάφραση να βρίσκεται.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 13, 2009)

daeman said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις.
> Παρότι έχω καναδυό αποριούλες ακόμη, δεν ρωτάω άλλα· καλύτερα ν' αρχίσω μαθήματα γαλλικών. Αφού χρησιμοποιούμε καθημερινά τόσες πολλές γαλλικές λέξεις στα ελληνικά, δεν νομίζω να δυσκολευτώ πάρα πολύ.
> Τι Λωζάνη, τι Κοζάνη, άλλωστε.



Πιστεύω ότι όλοι μιλάμε γαλλικά, *απλώς δεν το ξέρουμε*. Αγνοούμε οι περισσότεροι την προέλευση αυτών των λέξεων. Κι ας τονιζονται οι περισσότερες στη λήγουσα!!! 




drsiebenmal said:


> Ή, τι Ολυμπίκ ντε Μαρσέιγ, τι Ολυμπίκ *ντυ *Πιρέ...



Ολεμπίκ ντε Λυόν;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή, τι Ολυμπίκ ντε Μαρσέιγ, τι Ολυμπίκ ντε Πιρέ...


Πάλι καλά που διόρθωσες *ντυ* Πιρέ και δεν θυμήθηκες το Ολυμπίκ ντε κουρελέ...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 13, 2009)

Για το ντε κουρελέ υπάρχει λογοκρισία. Άλλωστε είναι κακή ιμιτασιόν γαλλικών. Αν και όταν αρχίζουν να το λένε και οι Γάλλοι ίσως τότε να γράφουμε και μπιτσερί ή πλαζερί, κοτοπουλερί, σουβλακερί


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2009)

Αστεία-αστεία και γκούγκλης-γκούγκλης, έχεις δει πόσα σουβλακερί έχει; :)

Και μη μου πειραχτείς, το γκρίζο χρώμα δείχνει το οφτόπικ και το λαδί ότι αντιμετωπίζουμε κάποια πράγματα πιο ανάλαφρα... :)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 13, 2009)

Όντως είναι πολλές οι σουβλακερί. Αν καταχωρηθεί ως γαλλική θα είναι λίγο τσουλέ
Σόρυ δεν βρίσκω το λαρδί χρώμα. Τσουλερί το κάναμε!


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 13, 2009)

nevergrown said:


> Ολεμπίκ ντε Λυόν;)



Νομίζω ότι στη Γαλλία όλοι λένε "Λυονναί", σχεδόν κανείς "Ντε Λυόν".:)


----------



## SBE (Dec 14, 2009)

Ολεμπίκ Λιοναί, Ολεμπίκ Πιρενέ;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

_Λυονναί_ είναι μτχ. αορ. ή παρακ. τού _λύω —_ ή μήπως τελικά τού _λειώνω_ (επομένως ορθότ. _λειωναί_);


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> _Λυονναί_ είναι μτχ. αορ. ή παρακ. τού _λύω —_ ή μήπως τελικά τού _λειώνω_ (επομένως ορθότ. _λειωναί_);


 
Άσε, Ζαζ, λε γαβρ *λυονναί και *δεναί, χρόνια τώρα, κι εμείς οι *βαζελοί *λειωναί και *κλαιναί *μαυροδακρί...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 14, 2009)

daeman said:


> ....Κάτι τέτοια δεν είναι καλύτερα να παραμείνουν σε εξειδικευμένα λεξικά γαστριμαργικού περιεχομένου και τσελεμεντέδες;
> Διαφορετικά, θα πρέπει να βάλουμε και το χαμόν, το λόμο, την τορτίγια, την εντσιλάδα, το ζάουερκράουτ και όλα τα καλούδια όλου του κόσμου, να γίνουν τα λεξικά τετράπαχα! (μαζί με μας ;))




Δεν διαφωνώ ως προς αυτό. Αν η συχνότητα χρήσης τους ήταν μεγάλη τότε πρέπει να τα εισάγουμε στα λεξικά και όχι να ανοίγουμε το κομπιούτερ μας και να τα ψάχνουμε.

Αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να βάλουμε και τις 350-400 γαλλικές ποικιλίες τυριών. Λέγεται ότι υπάρχει ένα είδος τυριού για κάθε μέρα....
http://www.fromages.com/cheese_library.php
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_de_fromages_français
http://http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/ia57/diesen/fromage/table%20fromage.jpg


Ας μη βάλουμε και τα κρασιά μέσα και τις σπεσιαλιτέ γιατί τότε δε θα μπορούμε να κουβαλήσουμε τα λεξικά. Τώρα που τα γράφω αυτά ξαφνικά έχω όρεξη για ένα καλό μπον φιλέ σενιάν (όχι απαραίτητα σινιέ)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2009)

Ντρέπομαι που ψάχνω στο λεξικό του Τεγ. Φυτράκη και δε βρίσκω τη λέξη "Κομισιόν". Δηλαδή αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει τη σημασία της πρέπει να ψάξει στο Ίντερνετ; Αλήθεια στα άλλα λεξικά υπάρχει; Γιατί δεν τα έχω σπίτι μου

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=κομισιόν&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2009)

Όπως ήδη ανέφερα πιο πάνω και όπως περίμενα, το ΛΝΕΓ έχει λήμμα, και μάλιστα χορταστικό:

*Κομισιόν *(η) {άκλ.} η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή· θεσμικό όργανο τής Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, που αποτελείται από επιτρόπους διορισμένους κατόπιν συμφωνίας των κρατών-μελών, οι οποίοι λειτουργούν ανεξάρτητα από τα κράτη προελεύσεως τους για τα συμφέροντα τής Ένωσης έχοντας πολλές αρμοδιότητες (νομοθετικές πρωτοβουλίες, έλεγχο τηρήσεως των συνθηκών, εκτέλεση αποφάσεων, συντονιστικό και διαχειριστικό έργο, διεθνή εκπροσώπηση κ.ά.). [ETYM. < γαλλ. Commission < λατ. commissio «ανάθεση, αποστολή» (βλ. λ. κομισάριος)].

Δεν περίμενα να βρω λήμμα στο ΛΚΝ και δεν βρήκα. Μόνο ο _κομισάριος_ εκεί.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όπως ήδη ανέφερα πιο πάνω και όπως περίμενα, το ΛΝΕΓ έχει λήμμα, και μάλιστα χορταστικό:




Πιο πάνω; Εννοείς σ'αυτό το τόπικ; Άρχισε το Αλτζχάιμερ μου δηλαδή;

Ευχαριστώ για τον ορισμό. Καραμερσώ


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2009)

Πιο πάνω, εννοώντας τη γενική τοποθέτηση που έκανα στο #21.

Με την ευκαιρία, το ΛΝΕΓ είναι και το μοναδικό που λημματογραφεί την αλτσχάιμερ:

*Αλτσχάιμερ* {άκλ.} ΙΑΤΡ. *νόσος τού Αλτσχάιμερ* εγκεφαλική ατροφία που καταλήγει σε άνοια· προσβάλλει όλες τις εγκεφαλικές λειτουργίες και οδηγεί σε πλήρη αποσύνθεση τής προσωπικότητας. [ΕΤΥΜ. Από το όν. τού Γερμανού νευρολόγου Α. Alzheimer (1864-1915), που περιέγραψε τη νόσο].

(Δεν αναφέρει τους διαδεδομένους αλλά λανθασμένους τύπους *_Αλζχάιμερ, *Αλσχάιμερ, *Αλτζχάιμερ_.)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2009)

Το καραμερσώ δεν το'χει σίγουρα όμως Αλήθεια πόσες λέξεις γερμανικές υπάρχουν στα ελληνικά (με την ευκαιρία του Αλτσχάιμερ). Υπάρχει καμιά λίστα στο lexilogia.gr; Μπορεί να είναι ελάχιστες αλλά είναι κι αυτές ευπρόσδεκτες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2009)

Καλό το ερώτημα. Επειδή δεν έχω χρόνο για σοβαρή έρευνα τώρα, μπορώ να πω ότι την πιο γοητευτική ιστορία την έχει το *τάλιρο*: την πήραμε από τα ιταλικά αλλά με γερμανική καταγωγή. Κάτι έχει γράψει κι ο Σαραντάκος.

Να κλέψω — πάω στις (νεότερες) γερμανικές λέξεις της αγγλικής και διαλέγω:
μπλιτς, ερζάτς, καπούτ, πρέτσελ, σναπς, στρούντελ (πιάσαμε τα φαγώσιμα...).

Το πραξικόπημα (Putsch) δεν κάναμε ποτέ το λάθος να το πάρουμε.

Υπάρχουν διάφορα από κυριωνύμια, όπως το _αλτσχάιμερ_, π.χ. ναζισμός, γκεσταπίτης κ.τ.ό. Αρκετά μεταφραστικά δάνεια από φιλοσοφικές θεωρίες, φαντάζομαι, όπως ο _αναθεωρητισμός_ ή η _αποστασιοποίηση_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 20, 2009)

Πάντως και η γαλλική γλώσσα έχει πλάκα: Οι Γάλλοι την ονομάζουν (όπως και τον εαυτό τους) έτσι από ένα γερμανικό φύλο, τους Φράγκους. Εμείς την ονομάζουμε (όπως κι εκείνους) έτσι από ένα κελτικό φύλο, τους Γαλάτες. Και η γλώσσα αυτή καθαυτή ανήκει στη ρομανική (δηλαδή «λαϊκή») οικογένεια.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 30, 2009)

Το *ρεσό *δεν το βρίσκω ούτε στον Φυτράκη ούτε στο
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...exica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=ρεσώ&dq=

και βρήκα 1,5000,000 χτυπήματα


http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=ρεσό&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2009)

Υπάρχει όμως στη Λεξιλογία: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=998. :)


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 7, 2010)

Για τη λέξη καίκι βρήκα (ολόκληρη ιστορία) =

Caique: Η ετυμολογία της λέξης ήταν λίγο δύσκολο να βρεθεί. Είναι βασισμένο σε μια γαλλική λέξη προέρχεται από το ιταλικό "caicco" η οποία είναι ένας όρος για ένα μικρό Μεσογείου ιστιοπλοϊών. Η λέξη "caicco" προέρχεται από μια τουρκική λέξη "qayiq" που προέρχονταν από την παλαιά τουρκική λέξη "qayghug". Δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να ανακαλύψουν πώς αυτή η λέξη πήρε συνδέονται με αυτά τα λίγα clownish πτηνά, ωστόσο. Θα συνεχίσετε να ψάχνετε! 
Πηγή: caique. The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language: Fourth Edition. 2000.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2010)

Δε θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά η λέξη είναι τουρκική. Από μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο είδα ότι την έχουν δανειστεί και τα περσικά. Συν τοις άλλοις, μάλλον απίθανο το βλέπω να την έχουμε δανειστεί από τους Γάλλους, μάλλον από τους Τούρκους την πήραμε απευθείας.

Επίσης, στα τουρκικά γράμμα q δεν υπάρχει. Η ετυμολογία που βρήκα εδώ προτείνει Kaygık>kayguk>kayık, αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω να το διασταυρώσω τώρα, οπότε με επιφύλαξη.



nevergrown said:


> Δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να ανακαλύψουν πώς αυτή η λέξη πήρε συνδέονται με αυτά τα λίγα clownish πτηνά, ωστόσο. Θα συνεχίσετε να ψάχνετε!


Προϊόν αυτόματης μετάφρασης, να υποθέσω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2010)

Για την ετυμολογία των ελληνικών λέξεων, στο διαδίκτυο αρχίζουμε στον Κόμβο:
http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictionaries/dictonline/DictOnLineTri.htm

Για το _καΐκι_:
[μσν. καΐκι < τουρκ. kayιk -ι με αποβ. του ημιφ. ανάμεσα σε δύο φων.]


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για την ετυμολογία των ελληνικών λέξεων, στο διαδίκτυο αρχίζουμε στον Κόμβο:
> http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictionaries/dictonline/DictOnLineTri.htm
> 
> Για το _καΐκι_:
> [μσν. καΐκι < τουρκ. kayιk -ι με αποβ. του ημιφ. ανάμεσα σε δύο φων.]



Ωραίο!!! Το δοκίμασα όμως για τη λέξη ραδιόφωνο και μου την βγάζει αγγλική ενώ για τη λέξη ράδιο με τη δεύτερη και ίδια σημασία (του ραδιοφώνου) μου το βγάζει γαλλικό!

Γίνεται οι δυο λέξεις ράδιο και ραδιόφωνο να έχουν διαφορετική προέλευση; Ο λα λα!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Γίνεται οι δυο λέξεις ράδιο και ραδιόφωνο να έχουν διαφορετική προέλευση; Ο λα λα!



Μια πιο προσεκτική ανάγνωση του λήμματος θα σου δείξει ότι τόσο το ράδιο όσο και το ραδιο- του ραδιοφώνου προέρχονται από τα λατινικά.

*Ραδιόφωνο*: [λόγ. < αγγλ. radiophone < radio- = *ραδιο- 1* + -phone = -φωνον]

*ράδιο 1* το [ráδio] O40 (χωρίς πληθ.) : (χημ.) ραδιενεργό χημικό στοιχείο που ανήκει στα μέταλλα: Στα 1895 το ζεύγος Kιουρί ανακάλυψε το ~. Iσότοπα του ραδίου. Ποσότητα ραδίου. [λόγ. < νλατ. rad(ium) (στη νέα σημ.) -ιον < λατ. radi(us) `ακτίνα΄ -um] 

*ράδιο 2* το : ραδιόφωνο. α. (οικ.) δέκτης ραδιοφώνου. ΦP ~ αρβύλα*. β. πομπός και δέκτης, ραδιοτηλέφωνο πλοίου. [λόγ. < γαλλ. radio (ορθογρ. δαν. και παρετυμ. ράδιο 1) < λατ. radius `ακτίνα΄] ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2010)

Και εδώ που τα λέμε γι' αυτήν τη λίστα, από πού κι ως πού πήραμε τον μαζοχιστή από τα γαλλικά; (Εντάξει, ξέρω από πού). Όμως, Μαζόχ δεν λεγόταν ο Αυστριακός κύριος; Γερμανικά δεν το προφέρουμε; Πώς προφέρεται άραγε στα γαλλικά;


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 7, 2010)

Μάλλον προέρχεται από βιβλία που μεταφράστηκαν από τα γαλλικά στα ελληνικά υποθέτω. Αλλά δεν είναι κονεσέρ του είδους

Μαζοσίσμ προφέρεται! και Μαζόκ


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2010)

Το ίδιο λέει και το ΕΛΝΕΓ για τον _μαζοχιστή_: μεταφορά τού γαλλ. _masochiste_ (παρότι ο _μαζοχισμός_ είναι μεταφορά του γερμ. _Masochismus_ κ.λπ.). Στο _ράδιο_ μιλάει για μεταφορά τού αγγλ. _radio_, ενώ Μείζον και ΛΚΝ βλέπουν γαλλικό «ραντιό». Όμως όλα αυτά είναι διεθνείς όροι. Σπάνια μπορούμε να πούμε με βεβαιότητα αν ο πρώτος που εξελλήνισε τον όρο διάβαζε εκείνη την ώρα αγγλικό, γαλλικό, ιταλικό ή γερμανικό βιβλίο. Ακόμα και αν ξέρουμε ποιος τον εξελλήνισε και μας λέει τι διάβαζε όταν τον εξελλήνισε, δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία. Όπως βλέπετε, και το «κ» του _Masochismus_ και το παχύ «σ» του _masochiste_, «χ» έγιναν στα ελληνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το ίδιο λέει και το ΕΛΝΕΓ για τον _μαζοχιστή_: μεταφορά τού γαλλ. _masochiste_ (παρότι ο _μαζοχισμός_ είναι μεταφορά του γερμ. _Masochismus_ κ.λπ.). Στο _ράδιο_ μιλάει για μεταφορά τού αγγλ. _radio_, ενώ Μείζον και ΛΚΝ βλέπουν γαλλικό «ραντιό». Όμως όλα αυτά είναι διεθνείς όροι. Σπάνια μπορούμε να πούμε με βεβαιότητα αν ο πρώτος που εξελλήνισε τον όρο διάβαζε εκείνη την ώρα αγγλικό, γαλλικό, ιταλικό ή γερμανικό βιβλίο. Ακόμα και αν ξέρουμε ποιος τον εξελλήνισε και μας λέει τι διάβαζε όταν τον εξελλήνισε, δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία. Όπως βλέπετε, και το «κ» του _Masochismus_ και το παχύ «σ» του _masochiste_, «χ» έγιναν στα ελληνικά.



Αυτό που λέω είναι απλώς ότι εφόσον το προφέρουμε γερμανικά (με «χ»), μου φαίνεται λογικό να χρεώνουμε και την προέλευση στα γερμανικά. Κατά πώς φαίνεται ο πρώτος που μας έφερε τον όρο (ίσως και από τα γαλλικά, πραγματικά πώς να το ξέρεις) στα ελληνικά τον χρησιμοποίησε ήδη σαν γερμανικό, οπότε γιατί εμείς να τον «αποδώσουμε» στα γαλλικά;

Είναι προφανές ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ανάλογο «τεκμήριο» π.χ. για τον μαρξισμό ή τον «αλπινισμό» (αγγλικά, γαλλικά, γερμανικά, ιταλικά παντού προφέρεται ίδια η λέξη).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δε θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά η λέξη είναι τουρκική. Από μια πρόχειρη έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο είδα ότι την έχουν δανειστεί και τα περσικά. Η ετυμολογία που βρήκα εδώ προτείνει Kaygık>kayguk>kayık.


Μπορεί οι ΑΗΠ να έμαθαν στους Πολυνήσιους να μιλάνε, αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται οι Τούρκοι δίδαξαν τους Εσκιμώους (εξ ου και _qayaq_ > _καγιάκ_)!


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Όπως βλέπετε, και το «κ» του _Masochismus_ και το παχύ «σ» του _masochiste_, «χ» έγιναν στα ελληνικά.


Eίναι σίγουρο πως στα γερμανικά το ch αυτό προφέρεται "κ"; γιατί όχι "χ", ή _και_ "χ" (όπως το China);


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2010)

Δεν έχω ιδέα πώς το προφέρουν οι Γερμανοί. Εγώ το είδα σαν λατινικό, απ' αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσαν Γερμανοί και Σκανδιναβοί.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2010)

Νομίζω πως είναι λέξη φτιαγμένη από τον Krafft-Ebing.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2010)

Να το πούμε αλλιώς; Από τη στιγμή που υπήρχε ο _Μαζόχ_, με «χ», ήμασταν ένα βήμα από τον _μαζοχισμό_ και τον _μαζοχιστή_, άσχετα με τη γλώσσα που θα τα ενέπνεε ή τον τρόπο που θα τα πρόφερε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2010)

Μήπως πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα νήμα με τίτλο «ξένες λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά όχι από αυτές που περιμένετε» (δηλαδή όχι γαλλικές ή γερμανικές ή ιταλικές ή αγγλικές ή τούρκικες ή περσικές ή σλαβικές), ώστε να τους ικανοποιήσουμε όλους, μια που αναφερθήκαμε σε Πολυνήσιους και Εσκιμώους;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Μπορεί οι ΑΗΠ να έμαθαν στους Πολυνήσιους να μιλάνε, αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται οι Τούρκοι δίδαξαν τους Εσκιμώους (εξ ου και _qayaq_ > _καγιάκ_)!


Δε με λες, εννοείς ότι οι Τούρκοι την πήραν από τους Εσκιμώους; Θα το ψάξω, αλλά επειδή και στη γείτονα πολλοί έχουν μια γερή δόση folie de grandeur (διάβαζε: illusions τρισχιλιετούς), δεν ξέρω αν θα βρω τίποτα. Παρ' όλ' αυτά, αφού αναφέραμε και τους Εσκιμώους, kayak, εκτός από καγιάκ, τουρκιστί θα πει _σκι_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 8, 2010)

Το εν λόγω σχόλιό μου γράφτηκε με τη γλώσσα _πολύ_ έξω στο μάγουλο, επειδή πολλά έχουν γραφτεί για τους Έλληνες που έχουν διδάξει όλες τις γλώσσες τής Ωκεανίας (με λογική Πορτοκάλος), κι επειδή φαντάστηκα ότι λίγο θα 'θελαν κι οι γείτονες (μετά το _Kent_) να πουν ότι και το _καγιάκ_ είναι δικό τους.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2010)

Χε, χε, μα το λένε :) Οι (προχειρο)πηγές που βρήκα στο νέτι αναφέρουν ότι η λέξη είναι παλαιοτουρκική. Θα δω και στα κιτάπια μου, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μήπως πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα νήμα με τίτλο «ξένες λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά όχι από αυτές που περιμένετε» (δηλαδή όχι γαλλικές ή γερμανικές ή ιταλικές ή αγγλικές ή τούρκικες ή περσικές ή σλαβικές), ώστε να τους ικανοποιήσουμε όλους, μια που αναφερθήκαμε σε Πολυνήσιους και Εσκιμώους;



Και γιατί δεν το ξεκινάς αφού είχες την ωραία ιδέα; Εγώ καπαρώνω να προσθέσω τα ταμπού και τοτέμ. :)


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2010)

Το "καπαρώνω" είναι ιταλικό μάλλον. Μήπως είναι ευκαιρία να δημιουργηθεί κάτι και για τα ιταλικά που έχουν επηράσει τα ελληνικά κατά πολύ περισσότερο από τα γερμανικά; Εκτός κι αν υπάρχει ήδη.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

Το _καπάρο_ ( > _καπαρώνω_) είναι ενδιαφέρουσα λέξη, καθώς προέρχεται από το ιταλ. _caparra_ που είναι σύνθεση από τα _capo_ ( < λατ. _caput_ "κεφάλι") και _arra_ ( < λατ. _arrabo_ < ελλην. _αρραβών_).

Από το λατ. _caput_ έφθασαν στην ελληνική, μέσω διάφορων γλωσσών, και τα _κάβος_ "ακρωτήριο", _κάβος_ "καραβόσχοινο", _κάπα_, _καπέλο_, _καπετάνιος_, _καπιταλισμός_, _καπιτονέ_, _καπό_, _καπουτσίνος_ κ.ά.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα λέξη. Αλλά το καπιτονέ και το καπό το πήραμε από τα γαλλικά άσχετα αν η βάση είναι λατινική, νες πά;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

Το _καπιτονέ_ οι Γάλλοι το πήραν από τους Ιταλούς, οι οποίοι με τη σειρά τους το είχαν σχηματίσει από τη λατ. λέξη _capito_ που παναπεί "κεφάλας". :) Το _καπό_ ήρθε μέσω της γαλλικής, αλλά είναι κι αυτό από το λατ. _cappa_ "κουκούλα" ( < _caput_). Η ίδια λέξη έδωσε το ιταλ. _capotta_ που σε εμάς έγινε _καπότα_ "κάπα" και το γαλλ. _capote_ που έγινε επίσης _καπότα_ "προφυλακτικό".


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2010)

Βρήκα αυτό
http://users.sch.gr/kassetas/scripta22gen2.htm
που έχει λέξεις από τις βασικές γλώσσες που επηρέασαν τα γαλλικά. Αν καταγράψει κάποιος τις ιταλικές λέξεις μπορεί ναι να δημιουργήσει το νέο θέμα. Του δίνω την άδεια. Δεν καπαρώνω τίποτα

Απ' ότι φαίνεται οι ιταλικές είναι πιο πολλές από τις αγγλικές. Από τα γερμανικά αντίθετα έχουμε μηδενική επιρροή. Πολύ περισσότερες είναι οι τούρκικες. 400 χρόνια occupation είναι αυτά!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι γνωρίζουν ότι το, παγκοσμίου εμβέλειας πλέον, γερμανικό _kaputt_ προέρχεται από τα γαλλικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Βρήκα αυτό: http://users.sch.gr/kassetas/scripta22gen2.htm, που έχει λέξεις από τις βασικές γλώσσες που επηρέασαν τα γαλλικά.


Μάλλον «τα ελληνικά» ήθελες να πεις. Πάντως δεν ξέρω, χρεώνει στη γαλλική και ελληνογενείς όρους, όπως π.χ. τους _φωτοχημικός_ και _ωσμωτικός_.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2010)

Ελληνικά ήθελα να πω, όντως. Μea culpa!
Δεν ήξερα ότι το "καπούτ" προέρχεται από τα γαλλικά. Για τα φωτοχημικός και ωσμωτικός δεν έψαξα στη λίστα του _nickel_.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2010)

Για εκφράσεις όπως σερσέ λα φαμ και φαμ φατάλ δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τίποτα σε λεξικά ε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2010)

Λοιπόν, περίμενα να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο, αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ έχει το «σερσέ λα φαμ» αλλά όχι το «φαμ φατάλ». Στο λήμμα _μοιραίος_, στην τρίτη σημασία γράφει «(μτφ.) αυτός που ασκεί ακαταμάχητη γοητεία»: _~ γυναίκα_ (γαλλ. femme fatale)». Στο ΛΚΝ πάλι, στη 2η σημασία, λέει: «που παίζει τον πιο αποφασιστικό ρόλο σε κτ.: _O ~ άνθρωπος. H μοιραία στιγμή_. || _Μοιραία γυναίκα_, που χαρακτηρίζεται από έντονη θηλυκότητα και προκλητικότητα. _Μοιραία μαλλιά_, που είναι μακριά και καλύπτουν ένα τμήμα του προσώπου». Μένει να δούμε πώς ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται η φράση «ο μοιραίος άνδρας».


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2010)

*καπούτ*



drsiebenmal said:


> Πρώτα μια βόλτα από το ΛΝΕΓ:
> *καπούτ* επίθ |άκλ| (εκφραστ.) *1.* κατεστραμμένος, αχρηστευμένος: _το αυτοκίνητο είναι ~_ *2.* νεκρός.
> [ΕΤΥΜ. < γερμ. kaputt < γαλλ. (être capot), όρος της χαρτοπαικτικής, που προσδιoρίζει εκείνον που δεν έχει κανένα βαθμό.]​Ενδιαφέρουσες ετυμολογήσεις (και παρετυμολογήσεις) παρουσιάζει το άρθρο στη γερμανική βίκι:
> α) Την πιο πάνω, της γαλλικής προέλευσης για το χαρτοπαίγνιο, και της απώτερης σύνδεσης με το λατινικό _caput_, «κεφάλι» (βλ. τη ζαζουλοπαραπομπή και τα προηγούμενά της), την οποία και θεωρεί επικρατέστερη.
> ...


To Online Etymology Dictionary δέχεται την ετυμολόγηση του γαλλ. _capot_ (της φράσης _être capot_) από το ομόγραφό του, επίσης γαλλικό, _capot_ "κάλυμμα" το οποίο όντως προέρχεται από το λατ. _caput_. Μερικά ενδιαφέροντα (τουλάχιστον κατ' εμέ :)) στοιχεία με αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο _capot_ (δηλαδή για τον όρο τής χαρτοπαικτικής, από το πικέτο): 

Το ΕΛΝΕΓ (2009) αναφέρει ότι η φράση _faire capot_ σημαίνει «βάζω σε κάποιον κουκούλα — (μτφ.) εκμηδενίζω, εξουδετερώνω». Σε αυτό συμφωνεί και το Dictionnaire Le Littré (λήμμα _capot_ 2). Επομένως το απώτατο έτυμον όντως ανάγεται στο λατ. _caput_.
Το (αγγλόφωνο) RHWUD έχει λήμμα _capot_ για τον χαρτοπαικτικό όρο. Και αυτό αναφέρει ότι η λέξη προέρχεται από τη φράση _faire capot_, η οποία όμως επισημαίνει πως είναι ναυτική και σημαίνει «αναποδογυρίζω». Αυτό στα γαλλικά λέγεται _capoter_, και (σύμφωνα πάντα με το Dictionnaire Le Littré) προέρχεται από το χαρτοπαικτικό _capot_. Άρα μάλλον εδώ μας τα μπερδεύει το RHWUD (καθότι η ναυτική σημασία «αναποδογυρίζω» είναι που προήλθε από τον χαρτοπαικτικό όρο, και όχι το αντίθετο).
Μια που είμαστε στο «αναποδογυρίζω», αξιοσημείωτο είναι το γεγονός ότι και η αγγλική αντίστοιχη λέξη φαίνεται να είναι συγγενική: πρόκειται για το ρ. _capsize_. Εδώ δεν υπάρχει βέβαιο έτυμον, ωστόσο έχει προταθεί από τον Skeat η αναγωγή στο ισπανικό _capuzar_ "βυθίζω με το κεφάλι", το οποίο με τη σειρά του προέρχεται από το _cabo_ "κεφάλι" (να το πάλι το λατ. _caput_ από πίσω!) και το _chapuzar_ "βουτώ".
Αλλά και η άλλη γαλλική ναυτική λέξη που δηλώνει το «αναποδογυρίζω», δηλαδή το ρ. _chavirer_, έχει πάλι το λατ. _caput_ από πίσω της, καθότι προέρχεται από το _cha_ που αντιστοιχεί στο "κεφάλι" (με τον μηχανισμό που έδωσε από το λατ. _caput_ το γαλλ. _chef_ και το αγγλ. _chief_) και το _virer_ "στρέφω".
Τώρα, βέβαια, και το _virer_ παρουσιάζει το δικό του ενδιαφέρον: Το Dictionnaire Le Littré λέει ότι το _v_ (στο _virer_) δεν μπορεί να προέρχεται από κάποια μεταβολή τού λατ. _g_ ώστε να αναχθεί στο λατ. _gȳrāre_ "στρέφω", και θεωρεί ότι το υστλατ. _virare _αποτελεί βαρβαρικό δάνειο — ωστόσο το ΕΛΝΕΓ (λήμμα _βίρα_) αναφέρει ότι το βεν. _virar_ "στρέφω" προέρχεται μετά βεβαιότητος από το υστλατ. _gȳrāre_ (με επίδρ. τού λατ. _vibro_ "πάλλω", προφανώς για να δικαιολογηθεί η τροπή _g->v_), το οποίο _gȳrāre_ προέρχεται από το ελλην. _γύρος_ (δηλ. αντιδάνεια τα _βίρα_ και _βιράρω_, κατά το ΕΛΝΕΓ).

Το (επίσης αγγλόφωνο) Oxford λημματογραφεί κι αυτό τον χαρτοπαικτικό όρο _capot_, αλλά δίνει άλλη ετυμολογία: Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει ότι πιθανόν προέρχεται από το ρ. _capoter_, παράλληλο διαλεκτικό τύπο τού ρ. _chapoter_ που σημαίνει "ευνουχίζω" (άουτς!). Για τούτο 'δώ το _chapoter_ την ετυμολογία θα την αναζητήσουμε μέσω του _chapon_ "ευνουχισμένος κόκορας", λέξη η οποία υπάρχει σε πολλές γλώσσες (_capon_ στα αγγλικά). Στα ελληνικά λέγεται _καπόνι_ (ήδη μεσαιωνικό) και ακόμη πιο πριν, στους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους, λεγόταν _κάπων_ — και όλες αυτές οι λέξεις ανάγονται στο λατ. _capo_ (με την ίδια σημασία).


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2010)

word and respect, Zaz!


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 10, 2010)

Mes respects à _Zaz _et à _Nickel_


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Λοιπόν, περίμενα να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο, αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ έχει το «σερσέ λα φαμ» αλλά όχι το «φαμ φατάλ». Στο λήμμα _μοιραίος_, στην τρίτη σημασία γράφει «(μτφ.) αυτός που ασκεί ακαταμάχητη γοητεία»: _~ γυναίκα_ (γαλλ. femme fatale)». Στο ΛΚΝ πάλι, στη 2η σημασία, λέει: «που παίζει τον πιο αποφασιστικό ρόλο σε κτ.: _O ~ άνθρωπος. H μοιραία στιγμή_. || _Μοιραία γυναίκα_, που χαρακτηρίζεται από έντονη θηλυκότητα και προκλητικότητα. _Μοιραία μαλλιά_, που είναι μακριά και καλύπτουν ένα τμήμα του προσώπου». Μένει να δούμε πώς ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται η φράση http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22%CE%BC%CE%BF%CE%B9%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%AF%CE%BF%CF%82+%CE%AC%CE%BD%CE%B4%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%82&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3GGGL_enGR256GR256&ie=UTF-8"]ο μοιραίος άνδρας[/URL]».



Υπάρχουν και 6 παραπομπές για το
«ομ φατάλ».

Αυτό που μου φαίνεται παράξενο είναι ότι πήραμε από τα γαλλικά τη λέξη τούρτα ενώ στα γαλλικά παραπέμπει σε κάτι το αλμυρό (με κρέας)

«tourte».


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2010)

Τη λέξη _τούρτα_ δεν την πήραμε από τα γαλλικά — είναι ήδη ελληνιστική (με σημασία "ψωμί ψημένο στη χόβολη") από το λατ. _torta_ "στριφτό ψωμί ή πίτα". Τη σημασία για το γλυκό την απέκτησε υπό την επίδραση του ιταλ. _torta_ (με ίδιο έτυμον).


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2010)

Στην τούρτα υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις και δεν ξέρω αν τη σημερινή σημασία της τούρτας την έχουμε πάρει από τα γαλλικά (όπως λέει το Μείζον) ή από τα ιταλικά (όπως λένε το ΕΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ). Π.χ. στο δεύτερο:
[ελνστ. τούρτα 'ψωμί ψημένο στη στάχτη' < λατ. torta ([o > u] από επίδρ. του [r]) & μέσω του ιταλ. torta· τούρτ(α) -ίτσα]

Στα λατινικά torta ήταν το «στριφτό ψωμί ή πίτα» (ΕΛΝΕΓ), στα ιταλικά η torta είναι σημασιολογικά πιο κοντά (από την tourte) στη δική μας τούρτα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> [...]
> Αυτό που μου φαίνεται παράξενο είναι ότι πήραμε από τα γαλλικά τη λέξη τούρτα ενώ στα γαλλικά παραπέμπει σε κάτι το αλμυρό (με κρέας)
> 
> «tourte».


 
Κι εδώ, σε κάποιες περιοχές:
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&rlz=1R2RNTN_elGR356&q=%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%81%CF%84%CE%B1+%CF%87%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B9%CF%8E%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B7&start=10&sa=N

http://greekcook.gr/syntages/xaniotiki_kreatotourta
σλουρπ! ;)


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 11, 2010)

Στο λεξικό του Φυτράκη - Τεγόπουλου λέει ότι την πήραμε από τα γαλλικά. Μάλλον δεν είναι πάντα εύκολη η ετυμολογία! Αν κατάλαβα Ζαζ θεωρείς ότι είναι αντιδάνειο αφού υπήρχε ήδη λέξη στα ελληνικά.



daeman said:


> Κι εδώ, σε κάποιες περιοχές:
> http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&rlz=1R2RNTN_elGR356&q=%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%81%CF%84%CE%B1+%CF%87%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B9%CF%8E%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B7&start=10&sa=N
> 
> http://greekcook.gr/syntages/xaniotiki_kreatotourta
> σλουρπ! ;)



Nταεμ μαν! Μας άνοιξες την όρεξη ματέν-ματέν:)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Στο λεξικό του Φυτράκη - Τεγόπουλου λέει ότι την πήραμε από τα γαλλικά.


Καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείς πάνω από μία πηγή όταν θέλεις να αναζητήσεις την ετυμολογία μιας λέξης. Προσωπικά, το συγκεκριμένο λεξικό το θεωρώ καταλληλότερο για μαθητές σχολείου.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 11, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Αν κατάλαβα Ζαζ θεωρείς ότι είναι αντιδάνειο αφού υπήρχε ήδη λέξη στα ελληνικά.


Όχι, δεν κατάλαβες καλά. :) Λέω ότι, αφού η λέξη ήταν ήδη ελληνιστική, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προήλθε από τα γαλλικά. Και κατόπιν πρόσθεσα ότι η ελλ. λ. προέρχεται από τη λατ. λ. _torta_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2010)

Ας μη ρίξουμε όλο το βάρος σε μία γλώσσα προέλευσης γιατί προδίδουμε έτσι τα περίεργα ταξίδια που κάνουν οι λέξεις και τις περίεργες επιρροές που δέχονται. Το ότι γράφτηκε μια φορά το «τούρταν» τον 1ο αι. μ.Χ. (_τὸν ἐν θερμοσποδιᾷ ἐγκρυβέντα ὀπτηθῆναι, ὃν Ῥωμαῖοι τοῦρταν καλοῦσι_) δεν σημαίνει ότι επηρέασε την επανεμφάνιση της λέξης στα νεότερα χρόνια. Ο Δημητράκος λέει ότι είναι από τα γαλλικά και ο Σταματάκος από τα γαλλικά και τα ιταλικά. Έχουμε πρόσβαση στην πρώτη χρήση της λέξης στα πρόσφατα χρόνια για να ξέρουμε από ποια γλώσσα επηρεάστηκε ο πρώτος αυτός Τσελεμεντές; :)


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 18, 2010)

Zazula said:


> To Online Etymology Dictionary δέχεται την ετυμολόγηση του γαλλ. _capot_ (της φράσης _être capot_) από το ομόγραφό του, επίσης γαλλικό, _capot_ "κάλυμμα" το οποίο όντως προέρχεται από το λατ. _caput_. Μερικά ενδιαφέροντα (τουλάχιστον κατ' εμέ :)) στοιχεία με αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο _capot_ (δηλαδή για τον όρο τής χαρτοπαικτικής, από το πικέτο):
> 
> Το ΕΛΝΕΓ (2009) αναφέρει ότι η φράση _faire capot_ σημαίνει «βάζω σε κάποιον κουκούλα — (μτφ.) εκμηδενίζω, εξουδετερώνω». Σε αυτό συμφωνεί και το Dictionnaire Le Littré (λήμμα _capot_ 2). Επομένως το απώτατο έτυμον όντως ανάγεται στο λατ. _caput_.
> Το (αγγλόφωνο) RHWUD έχει λήμμα _capot_ για τον χαρτοπαικτικό όρο. Και αυτό αναφέρει ότι η λέξη προέρχεται από τη φράση _faire capot_, η οποία όμως επισημαίνει πως είναι ναυτική και σημαίνει «αναποδογυρίζω». Αυτό στα γαλλικά λέγεται _capoter_, και (σύμφωνα πάντα με το Dictionnaire Le Littré) προέρχεται από το χαρτοπαικτικό _capot_. Άρα μάλλον εδώ μας τα μπερδεύει το RHWUD (καθότι η ναυτική σημασία «αναποδογυρίζω» είναι που προήλθε από τον χαρτοπαικτικό όρο, και όχι το αντίθετο).
> ...



Το "chapoter" δεν σημαίνει ευνουχίζω

http://littre.reverso.net/dictionnaire-francais/definition/chapoter/12095


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Το "chapoter" δεν σημαίνει ευνουχίζω


http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1O33-capot.html
http://dws-sketch.uk.oup.com/cgi-bi...=labels&caption_style=long&search_type=simple
http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi?l=en&base=coed&page=showid&id=15460


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 18, 2010)

o.k είναι από παραλλαγή σε διάλεκτο

γιατί
στα στάνταρτ γαλλικά chaponner είναι ευνουχίζω


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 18, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείς πάνω από μία πηγή όταν θέλεις να αναζητήσεις την ετυμολογία μιας λέξης. Προσωπικά, το συγκεκριμένο λεξικό το θεωρώ καταλληλότερο για μαθητές σχολείου.



Έχεις δίκιο, γι αυτό ψάχνοντας ελάχιστα στο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη βρήκα *πολύ περισότερες λέξεις γαλλικέ*ς (ενώ ο Τεγόπουλος Φυτράκης ή δεν τις έχει ή τις θεωρεί αγγλικές ή λατινικές)
όπως έξτρα, εξτρέμ, εχπρές κτλ. (για να αναφέρω μόνο αυτές)

Άρα οι γαλλικές λέξεις είναι κατά πολύ περισσότερες από αυτές του Τεγόπουλου Φυτράκη

Και συμφωνεί και ο Τριανταφυλλίδης

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...ica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=εξπρές&dq=

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...ica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=εξτρέμ&dq=

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...xica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=έξτρα&dq=


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2010)

Για το _εξπρές_, το ΛΚΝ λέει ότι είναι αγγλική λέξη που μας ήρθε μέσω της γαλλικής, ενώ το ΕΛΝΕΓ ότι είναι γαλλική λέξη (αναγόμενη σε λατινικό έτυμον) που μας ήρθε μέσω της αγγλικής. Άρα οι δύο σχολές δεν συμφωνούν. :)

Και, με αφορμή το _εξτρέμ_, το πόσο έχει αδυνατίσει η γαλλική γλώσσα (έναντι της αγγλικής) στη δυνατότητά της να εισάγει λέξεις στην ελληνική φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι σήμερα μιλάμε για _εξτρίμ σπορ_ (και πολλά άλλα εξτρίμ), και όχι «εξτρέμ».


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=όταν+bal+masque&start=10&sa=N

Σίγουρα είναι περισσότεροι από 30 αυτοί που τα λένε έτσι

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=μπαλ+μασκέ&meta=&aq=f&oq=

Πάνω από 200,000 παραπομπές για οντισιόν! αλλά ανύπαρκτες στα λεξικά!!!
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=οντισιόν&meta=&aq=f&oq=

Tα fancy dress party λέγονται γαλλικά fête costumée


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Πάνω από 200,000 παραπομπές για οντισιόν! αλλά ανύπαρκτες στα λεξικά!!!


Περιπτωσιολογείς ακατάπαυστα και γενικεύεις τόσο που να αδικείς. Η _οντισιόν_ υπάρχει και στο ΛΝΕΓ (και στο ΕΛΝΕΓ) και στο Μείζον. Έχω ήδη πει ότι το ΛΚΝ έχει πολλές ελλείψεις σε ξένους όρους. Εκτός αν προσπαθείς να σου κόψουν μισθό για τις προσθήκες που τους μαζεύεις.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 24, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=όταν+bal+masque&start=10&sa=N
> 
> Σίγουρα είναι περισσότεροι από 30 αυτοί που τα λένε έτσι
> 
> ...



Σόρυ για το οντισιόν, το ξέχασα...απλώς δεν το βρήκα σε δύο λεξικά ενώ έχουν λέξεις πολύ πιο σπάνιες.

Τα υπόπλοιπα να τα εκλάβω ως κομπλιμάν; Ι fancy this fancy dress party! Prepare pour la fête costumée!


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2010)

Για να τεκμηριώσω καλύτερα με ένα παράδειγμα, την _ορμόνη_.

Γράφει στο Μείζον ότι πήραμε την _ορμόνη_ από τα γαλλικά: [<γαλλ. hormone < ελλ. ορμώ].
Αν κάποιος δημοσιογράφος σήμερα ήταν ο πρώτος που χρησιμοποιούσε τον όρο _ορμόνη_ σε μια εφημερίδα, θα τον ρωτούσαμε πού το διάβασε για να πούμε αν ο διεθνοποιημένος όρος είναι γαλλική ή αγγλική λέξη;
Άλλωστε, ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ λένε ότι ήρθε κατευθείαν από την αγγλική. Στο γαλλικό Robert διαβάζουμε στο λήμμα _hormone_:
étym. 1911 ◊ du grec hormôn « exciter », par l'anglais (1905)

Ας δούμε καλύτερα το χορταστικό πλαίσιο στο ΕΛΝΕΓ:
*ορμόνη, ορμώ*
Η λ. ορμόνη πλάστηκε το 1902 από τους Άγγλους φυσιολόγους W.M. Bayliss και Ε.Η. Starling. Οι δύο ερευνητές στο University College τού Λονδίνου ανακάλυψαν μια ουσία προερχόμενη από αδένες τού δωδεκαδακτύλου, η οποία διήγειρε to πάγκρεας ώστε να εκκρίνει υγρά. Επειδή στα Αγγλικά η έκκριση λέγεται _secretion_, ονόμασαν αρχικά την ουσία _secretin_. Στη συνέχεια την αποκάλεσαν _*hormone*_, λέξη που επινόησαν με βάση τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά από το ρήμα _ὁρμώ_ στην αρχική του σημασία «παρακινώ για κάτι, παροτρύνω, ωθώ με ορμή για κάτι» και το συνηθισμένο επιστημονικό επίθημα -_όνη_ (-_one_). Η επιλογή τής λέξης _hormone_ οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι η ουσία που ανακάλυψαν ωθούσε, τρόπον τινά, διήγειρε το πάγκρεας ώστε να εκκρίνει πεπτικά υγρά. Η λέξη _hormone_ γράφεται με _h_- στην αρχή, επειδή το ρήμα _ὁρμώ_, από το οποίο παράγεται, δασυνόταν και, ως γνωστόν, οι αρχαιοελληνικές λέξεις που δασύνονταν μεταγράφονται στις ξένες γλώσσες με αρκτικό h-, π.χ. _Ἑλλάς_ > _Hellas_, _ὁρίζων_ > _horizon_, _ἥρως_ > _hero_ κ.ά.​
Αυτά είναι τα ωραία της ετυμολογίας, οι μικρές ιστορίες των λέξεων, όχι τα τσουβαλιάσματα σε λίστες και η ανούσια αριθμολογία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

Να προσθέσω στις ελληνικές λέξεις γαλλικής προέλευσης και μια που απουσιάζει ακόμη από τα λεξικά, και της οποίας την ιστορία παρουσιάζω εδώ: _*μαδρέν*_ (ή _μανδρέν_ ή _μαντρέν_), που αποδίδει το αγγλ. _coreboard_ και το γαλλ. _mandrin_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2010)

Άλλη μια λέξη γαλλικής προέλευσης η οποία απουσιάζει ακόμα από τα λεξικά (αλλά όχι από το ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο) είναι το *ζιγκόν*. Πρόκειται για αυτά τα βοηθητικά τραπεζάκια, συνήθως τρία αλλά ενίοτε και δύο μόνο, τα οποία χώνονται το ένα κάτω από το άλλο. Το _ζιγκόν_ στα αγγλικά λέγεται (συνήθως) _nesting tables_, και προέρχεται από το γαλλικό *gigogne* (o γαλλικός όρος, άλλωστε, είναι _tables gigognes_). Εννοείται ότι το _ζιργκόν_ στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση είναι λάθος!


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 17, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Άλλη μια λέξη γαλλικής προέλευσης η οποία απουσιάζει ακόμα από τα λεξικά...



Δεν είναι ανάγκη να απουσιάζει η λέξη από τα λεξικά. Φτάνει μόνο να μην είναι εδώ.
Γιατί εγώ έλεγα ότι δεν υπάρχουν κάποιες λέξεις αλλά πολλές από αυτές φιγουράριζαν σε κάποιο ή κάποια λεξικά που δεν είχα ελέγξει (κυρίως λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου ή γιατι δεν τα έχω στην κατοχή μου)

Μια λέξη που δεν υπάρχει εδώ και που ακούμε συχνά τελευταία είναι το *ντεζά βυ *ή ντεζαβού. Στο τελευταίο έχει περισσότερες εμφανίσεις.

*ντεζά βυ*
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&source=hp&q=ντεζά+βυ&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

*ντεζαβού*
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=ντεζαβού&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Δεν είναι ανάγκη να απουσιάζει η λέξη από τα λεξικά. Φτάνει μόνο να μην είναι εδώ.


Τις λέξεις που απουσιάζουν από τα λεξικά τις επισημαίνουμε —ασχέτως του λόγου για τον οποίο τις αναφέρουμε (π.χ. μπορεί να τις βάλουμε στο νήμα των νεολογισμών ή σε ένα νήμα με ξενικές λέξεις όπως το παρόν ή σε κάποιο ad hoc νήμα ή ως μέρος μιας μεταφραστικής ερώτησης)— διότι πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να λημματογραφηθούν κι αυτές. Κατ' ουσίαν είναι ένα heads-up προς τους λεξικογράφους που μας διαβάζουν. :)


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 20, 2010)

Μια άλλη λέξη που δε βρίσκεται έδώ και που ακούγεται όλο και πιο πολύ τελευταία είναι το* "κουπλέ*" Προφανώς καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ...

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=κουπλέ&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 23, 2010)

Mία λέξη εμφανίζεται συχνά τελευταία στην επικαιρότητα. Το *"καμποτάζ"*

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&source=hp&q=καμποτάζ&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


Έψαξα λίγο στο Ίντερνετ και βρήκα ότι

το Καμποτάζ είναι το δικαίωμα εκμετάλλευσης των ακτοπλοϊκών συγκοινωνιών από πλοία ελληνικής σημαίας και ελληνικής πλοιοκτησίας. Με την απελευθέρεση των επαγγελμάτων αίρεται αυτό το αποκλειστικό δικαίωμα για να γίνονται κρουαζιέρες στην Ελλάδα και έτσι μπορούν να έρθουν ξένες εταιρείες και να δημιουργήσουν δρομολόγια εκεί που δεν υπήρχαν. Χαράς ευαγγέλια για τους τουρίστες αλλά και για κατοίκους αποκλεισμένων περιοχών

Επίσης βρήκα ότι ο όρος δεν αφορά μόνο τη θάλασσα αλλά και τις εναέριες
υπηρεσίες 

To _Καμποτάζ_ είναι ένα περίπλοκο και αντιφατικό ζήτημα στη ρύθμιση των Διεθνών Αεροπορικών Μεταφορών, ενώ ακόμη και ο ορισμός του έχει αποδειχθεί δύσκολος και παραμένει μέχρι σήμερα ασαφής.

Joseph R. Chesen
Αρχηγός του Τμήματος Πολιτικής Οικονομίας
*ICAO Air Transport Bureau
(Montreal)*

http://library.techlink.gr/ptisi/article-main.asp?mag=2&issue=124&article=3312

Υπάρχουν δύο τύποι *ναυτιλιακού καμποτάζ*. Το _μικρό καμποτάζ_ συνεπάγεται εμπορικές συναλλαγές ανάμεσα σε δύο λιμάνια της ίδιας ακτής μιας χώρας. Το _μεγάλο καμποτάζ_ συνεπάγεται
εμπορικές συναλλαγές που αρχίζουν και τελειώνουν σε διαφορετικές ακτές της ίδιας χώρας.


Κατ' επέκταση, στις *εναέριες μεταφορές*, οι δύο τύποι αναφέρονται αντίστοιχα σε κυκλοφορία σε δύο αεροδρόμια του ίδιου κράτους και κυκλοφορία ανάμεσα σε ένα αεροδρόμιο και μια απομακρυσμένη περιοχή της ιδίας χώρας (π.χ. από το Παρίσι στην Ταϊτή)


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2010)

Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι οι οι ξένες εταιρείες θα δημιουργήσουν δρομολόγια εκεί που δεν υπήρχαν; Ας πούμε θα αναλάβουν τη γραμμή Κέρκυρα-Ερεικούσα ή Κύθηρα-Αντικύθηρα-Καστέλλι-Κισάμου;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 23, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρων όρος, ευχαριστούμε.
Ας δώσουμε και μερικούς ορισμούς ακόμα:


*Cabotage*
Carriage of cargo between two points within a country by a vessel or vehicle registered in another country. Permission to engage in cabotage is, in general, strictly restricted in every country.​http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/cabotage.html

Η λέξη προέρχεται από τη γαλλική λέξη _cap_, που θα πει _ακρωτήρι_, η οποία περιγράφει τη συνήθεια των εμπορικών πλοίων να μεταβαίνουν από ακρωτήρι σε ακρωτήρι, χωρίς να απομακρύνονται από τις ακτές. 
Le cabotage désigne un type de navigation maritime qui consiste à se déplacer de port en port en restant à proximité des côtes. Ce terme désigne initialement une activité de transport marchand dans laquelle les navires allaient de cap en cap (Caboter) en évitant donc de s'éloigner de la côte. On peut différencier le cabotage national (entre ports d'un même pays) et le cabotage international (entre ports de différents pays). Les autres genres de navigation typiques sont le long cours (sur toutes les mers du monde), la navigation côtière (navigation en rades et zones abritées), le pilotage. On dit d'un navire qu'il est armé au long cours, au cabotage international, etc.​
Η ΕΕ το λέει _ενδομεταφορές_, που προσωπικά μ' αρέσει αρκετά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2010)

Μια και αναφέρθηκε το _καμποτάζ_, να πούμε ότι πρόκειται για λέξη γαλλικής προέλευσης που πιθανότατα (διότι δεν είναι βέβαιο, απ' ό,τι διαβάζω) ετυμολογείται από το ισπανικό _cabo_ "ακρωτήρι, απόκρημνος κάβος", που είναι (όπως και το αγγλ. _cape_ στο Κέιπ Τάουν / Κανάβεραλ κλπ) άλλη μια λέξη από το παραγωγικότατο λατιν. _caput_ (για το οποίο βλ. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=54493#post54493, http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=54497#post54497, http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=54562#post54562).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 23, 2010)

Ναι, σωστά. Βλέπω μάλιστα ότι υπάρχουν δύο τάσεις για την ετυμολόγηση της λέξης Εδώ, για παράδειγμα, προτείνεται η ετυμολόγηση από το cabo, αν και δεν προτιμάται, και δίνεται επίσης ως βιώσιμη εναλλακτική η ετυμολόγηση από το caput. 


Prononc. : [kabɔte]. Étymol. et Hist. 1678 (Guillet, Les Arts de l'homme d'épée, 3e part., p. 75). Orig. obsc. On voit généralement dans ce mot *un dér. du m. fr. cabo « cap », qui serait empr. à l'esp. cabo « id. »; *mais comme ce mot est rarement et tardivement attesté (1614-38 d'apr. FEW t. 2, p. 344) alors que caboter est prob. bien antérieur (cf. caboteur), il peut paraître préférable de rattacher caboter *directement à cap** avec, à l'intérieur du mot, passage de p à b dont on trouve maints exemples notamment en prov. (cf. FEW t. 2, p. 335a, 339-340a, etc.). La chronol. des faits semble s'opposer également à une dérivation à partir de Cabot, nom de deux navigateurs ital. des xve et xvie s. (DEI, s.v. cabotare; Boulan, p. 64). Une dérivation à partir de cabot « têtard, crapaud » (L. Spitzer dans Z. rom. Philol., t. 46, pp. 593-594 et t. 48, p. 98) ou « tête » (P. Barbier dans R. Philol. fr., t. 20, pp. 249-250) est sémantiquement invraisemblable; cabot « tête » ne semble d'ailleurs pas attesté (v. FEW, loc. cit.). Fréq. abs. littér. : 2.
BBG. − Barbier (P.), fils. *Sur un groupe de mots de la famille de caput.* R. de Philol. fr. 1906, t. 20, pp. 249-250. − Boulan 1934, p. 64. − Gamillscheg (E.). Zur Methodik der etymologischen Forschung. Z. fr. Spr. Lit. 1927, t. 50, pp. 256-258. − Nyrop t. 3 1936, p. 60. − Rupp. 1915, p. 108. − Schmidt 1914, p. 128. − Spitzer (L.). Ein neues Französisches etymologisches Wörterbuch. Z. rom. Philol. 1926, t. 46, pp. 593-594; Zur Methodik der etymologischen Forschung. Z. rom. Philol. 1928, t. 48, p. 98.​


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 23, 2010)

Στην ισπανική Βίκι λέει Cabotaje (προφέρεται καμποτάχε)
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Saltar a navegación, búsqueda
En términos navales cabotaje es el transporte de carga y pasajeros entre puertos de un mismo país, navegando relativamente cerca de la costa; etimológicamente significa navegar de cabo en cabo y *probablemente **proviene del vocablo francés «caboter», *que se refiere a la navegación realizada entre cabos (o de cabo a cabo), ya que ésta es la enfilación que toma el patrón como siguiente punto a sortear en la línea de costa durante la navegación hacia un destino remoto.

Στη γερμανική Βίκι Der Begriff kommt ursprünglich aus der Seefahrt, *vom französischen caboter *(an *der Küste entlang*, "von Kap zu Kap" fahren), wird inzwischen aber sowohl *für den Luft*- (Freiheiten der Luft Nr. 8 und 9),* Land*- *und Seeverkehr *als auch für Personen- und *Gütertransporte *gleichermaßen verwendet



Earion said:


> Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι οι οι ξένες εταιρείες θα δημιουργήσουν δρομολόγια εκεί που δεν υπήρχαν; Ας πούμε θα αναλάβουν τη γραμμή Κέρκυρα-Ερεικούσα ή Κύθηρα-Αντικύθηρα-Καστέλλι-Κισάμου;



Το "εκεί όπου" είναι υπερβολή. Το παίρνω πίσω. Mea culpa!



Palavra said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρων όρος, ευχαριστούμε.
> 
> 
> Η ΕΕ το λέει _ενδομεταφορές_, που προσωπικά μ' αρέσει αρκετά.



Σιγά σιγά μαθαίνω! Καλό το "ενδομεταφορές". Και το... άρση των ενδομεταφορών

Επίσης για την ετυμολογία
alors que *caboter est prob. bien antérieur *(cf. caboteur), il peut paraître préférable de rattacher caboter directement à cap.
Τελικά αυτό το "caboter" κολλά παντού


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2010)

Nevergrown, μέχρι το γαλλ. _cabotage_ σε όλες οι γλώσσες φτάνουμε εύκολα (ακόμη κι αν ισχύει το ενδεχόμενο η αρχή του να είναι ισπανική, πάλι αντιδάνειο —μέσω της γαλλικής— είναι για την ισπανική γλώσσα)· το θέμα είναι πώς να βρούμε αδιαμφισβήτητα το έτυμον του γαλλ. _caboter_.

Μέχρι τότε, διασκεδάστε με μια άλλη γαλλική λέξη: τον _καμποτίνο_ και το... _καμποτινάζ_:
*cabotin* _n._ Fem. *-tine* /-tin/. Pl. pronounced same. E20. [Fr. = strolling player, perh. f. as prec. from resemblance to vessels travelling from port to port.] A third-rate or low-class actor. *cabotinage* _n._ the life and behaviour supposedly characteristic of third-rate actors. L19.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 23, 2010)

Το "cabotin", τον καμποτίνο δηλ. το έχω βρει πολλές φορές σε θεατρικά του Μολιέρου.

Για το "καμποτινάζ" δε βγάζει τίποτα ο γούγλης και το ακούω πρώτη φορά! στα ελληνικά!
http://images.google.gr/search?q=κα...adcrumbs_list&ct=images-breadcrumbs-list&cd=1

http://images.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=καμποτίνος&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


Ας προσθέσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου και μια άλλη λέξη πιο σύγχρονη, το *"μπρουτάλ*" (τον βίαιο άνδρα δηλαδή και ολίγον φαλλοκράτη)

http://images.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=μπρουτάλ&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Ντόινκ...Βρήκα και περούκα μπρουτάλ!!!

Συγκεκριμένα
*Περούκα αμπιγέ ή μπρουτάλ;*

http://www.contra.gr/Columns/KnockDown/264755.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Σιγά σιγά μαθαίνω! Καλό το "ενδομεταφορές". Και το... άρση των ενδομεταφορών


Πάντα να μαθαίνεις και να έχεις κέφι να μαθαίνεις!
Και όχι βέβαια άρση των ενδομεταφορών αλλά άρση των φραγμών στις ενδομεταφορές...;)


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 23, 2010)

Ναι! το είπα λίγο "φασόν μπρουτάλ":) Έτσι όπως το είπα δε θα κινούνταν τίποτα και πουθενά :) Και πολύ προτεκτιονιστής μιλάμε!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Ας προσθέσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου και μια άλλη λέξη πιο σύγχρονη, το *"μπρουτάλ*" (τον βίαιο άνδρα δηλαδή και ολίγον φαλλοκράτη)...


Οδηγίες προς μεταλλάδες: Το brutal lyrics δεν το λέμε γαλλιστί («_μπρουτάλ_»).


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 27, 2010)

Ψάχνω να βρω την ετυμολογία της λέξης *"πικ" *που χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά. Π.χ λέμε στα ελληνικά το πικ της καριέρας του, της δόξας του, της σεξουαλικότητάς του κτλ.
Προέρχεται από τα γαλλικά ή από τα αγγλικά;
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q="στο+πικ+της&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Η αντίστοιχη λέξη στ'αγγλικά (δηλαδή με την ίδια σημασία) γράφεται pick απ'ό,τι φαίνεται (δεν είμαι και σίγουρος) 

Ψάχνοντας την ετυμολογία της στ'αγγλικά
http://www.word-origins.com/definition/pick.html

English has two distinct words pick. The verb (15th c.), which originally meant ‘pierce’ (a sense which survives in ‘pick holes in’), *appears to come via Old French piquer *from a Vulgar Latin *piccāre ‘prick, pierce’. Picket (17th c.), which originally meant ‘pointed stake’, is probably derived from the same source (its modern sense ‘guard’, which emerged in the 18th century, comes from the practice of soldiers tying their horses to stakes). Pique (16th c.) is a slightly later borrowing from French.

Pick ‘sharp implement’ (14th c.) (as in toothpick) is probably *related to Old English pīc ‘pointed object’*, source of English pike ‘spear’. It also lies behind English peak. *In view of their close semantic similarity, it seems likely that the two picks share a common ancestor*, which was no doubt responsible also for Old French picois ‘pickaxe’, altered in English, under the influence of axe, to pickaxe (15th c.)

Με την ευκαιρία, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να κάνω αναζήτηση μιας λέξης στον ιστότοπό σας για να δω αν υπάρχει και σε ποιο συγκεκριμένο θέμα; Ευχαριστώ, το βρήκα (αλλά τη λέξη φάσα την ακούω για πρώτη φορά Μπορείς να το σβήσεις αν θέλεις)




Zazula said:


> Οδηγίες προς μεταλλάδες: Το brutal lyrics δεν το λέμε γαλλιστί («_μπρουτάλ_»).




Και μιας και το γυρίσαμε στα μουσικά να και μια άλλη λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται στο αρμόνιο αλλά τελευταία και στους υπολογιστές, το* "κλαβιέ"*

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=κλαβιέ&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/κλαβιέ

1. πληκτρολόγιο 
2. κλειδοκύμβαλο 
3. σειρά γραμμάτων πληκρολογιου μιας γλώσσας


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2010)

Η λέξη την οποία αναφέρεις είναι αγγλική, peak, και σημαίνει *κορυφή*. Ετυμολόγηση, εδώ.
Αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ μπορείς να κάνεις από το search (στην πάνω φάσα) > Advanced search, όπου μπορείς να αναζητήσεις συγκεκριμένες λέξεις σε συγκεκριμένα νήματα.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 27, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Η λέξη την οποία αναφέρεις είναι αγγλική, peak, και σημαίνει *κορυφή*. Ετυμολόγηση, εδώ.
> Αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ μπορείς να κάνεις από το search (στην πάνω φάσα) > Advanced search, όπου μπορείς να αναζητήσεις συγκεκριμένες λέξεις σε συγκεκριμένα νήματα.



ο.κ. Προφανώς εννοείς την σημασία νούμερο 4.(The point of greatest development, value, or intensity: _a novel written at the peak of the writer's career_) Καλό βέβαια θα ήταν να υπήρχε το search και στην αρχική σελίδα Bρήκα και το SlateGray. Είμαι _"au pic de ma forme_!" Στο Petit Robert δίνει για την σημασία της κορυφής (4η σημασία) μια χρονολογία παλιότερη, το 1350 αναφέροντας το ισπανικό _"pico" _που προέρχεται από το pr(e)roman "_pikk_" και για τη δεύτερη σημασία ενός αιχμηρού σκαπτικού εργαλείου τον XII αιώνα που προέρχεται από το _piquer _ και από το λαικό λατινικό _"pikkare"_ (1306) Δεν βγάζω άκρη τελικά αλλά νο πρόμπλεμ


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> [...]
> Με την ευκαιρία, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να κάνω αναζήτηση μιας λέξης στον ιστότοπό σας για να δω αν υπάρχει και σε ποιο συγκεκριμένο θέμα;
> [...]


 
Η αναζήτηση (Search) βρίσκεται στη λαδί οριζόντια λωρίδα κάτω από τον τίλο του νήματος. 
Για αναζήτηση σε όλο το φόρουμ, πατάμε στο *Search* και, στο παράθυρο που εμφανίζεται, πληκτρολογούμε τους όρους της αναζήτησης στο πρώτο πλαίσιο (*Search Forums*) ή χρησιμοποιούμε το *Advanced Search* για να έχουμε περισσότερες επιλογές (π.χ. εύρος ημερομηνιών, όνομα χρήστη ή αναζήτηση σε συγκεκριμένα υποφόρουμ). Για αναζήτηση στη Λεξιλογία μέσω γκουγκλ, γράφουμε τους όρους αναζήτησης στο δεύτερο πλαίσιο (*Google Search Λεξιλογίας*). 
Για αναζήτηση στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα που βρισκόμαστε, υπάρχει το *Search This Thread* στην οριζόντια λωρίδα (μισή κόκκινη, μισή λαδί), ακριβώς κάτω από την προηγούμενη, όπου μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε απλή αναζήτηση ή *Advanced Search* για να έχουμε περισότερες επιλογές.

Δες τη συνημμένη εικόνα και εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5695

Edit: Υπάρχει δυνατότητα αναζήτησης και στην κεντρική σελίδα των φόρουμ, το Search στην ίδια λαδί οριζόντια λωρίδα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/index.php


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 27, 2010)

Κατάλαβα, όχι στο lexilogia.gr αλλά στα ενδότερα φόρουμ. Ίσως θα ταν καλύτερα να είναι και στην αρχική σελίδα. Θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο πιστεύω γιατί έτσι είναι οι περισσότεροι συνηθισμένοι από πολλά άλλα φόρουμ.
Και προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ που είχα δει τη λέξη "*κλαβιέ*" Το βρήκα όμως  http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/search.php


----------



## Palavra (Apr 27, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> ο.κ. Προφανώς εννοείς την σημασία νούμερο 4.(The point of greatest development, value, or intensity: _a novel written at the peak of the writer's career_)


Η λέξη *κορυφή * χρησιμοποιείται και στα ελληνικά με τη μεταφορική της σημασία, οπότε πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς.


nevergrown said:


> Στο Petit Robert δίνει για την σημασία της κορυφής (4η σημασία) μια χρονολογία παλιότερη, το 1350 αναφέροντας το ισπανικό _"pico" _που προέρχεται από το pr(e)roman "_pikk_" και για τη δεύτερη σημασία ενός αιχμηρού σκαπτικού εργαλείου τον XII αιώνα που προέρχεται από το _piquer _ και από το λαικό λατινικό _"pikkare"_ (1306) Δεν βγάζω άκρη τελικά αλλά νο πρόμπλεμ


Ούτε κι εγώ βγάζω άκρη: το πικ στα ελληνικά είναι μεταφορά του αγγλικού, όχι του γαλλικού. Τώρα για να αναζητάς την ετυμολογία της γαλλικής λέξης, μάλλον ξέρεις κάτι και δε μας το λες.


----------



## nevergrown (Jun 28, 2010)

Aπό το ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό του Τριανταφυλλίδη
*σελοφάν* το [selofán] O (άκλ.) : λεπτό διαφανές φύλλο, άσπρο ή χρωματιστό, που χρησιμοποιείται στο εμπόριο για τη συσκευασία διάφορων τροφίμων, ποτών κτλ. [λόγ. < γαλλ. cellophane] 

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%AC%CE%


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 18, 2010)

*κρεασιόν *Είτε είναι η τελευταία *δημιουργία *της BMW, είτε από Guy Laroche

http://www.google.gr/search?q=κρεασιόν&hl=el&ei=TD9DTNi8L-iVOImLgdcM&start=10&sa=N


----------



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2010)

Δε νομίζω ότι το παραπάνω μπορεί να περάσει ως γαλλική λέξη στην νεοελληνική γλώσσα. Ένα από τα ευρήματα που δίνεις, μάλιστα, είναι εστιατόριο στο Γκάζι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2010)

Καλημέρα σας και καλή βδομάδα. Πριν γίνει ομηρικό ζήτημα η _κρεασιόν_, επιτρέψτε μου να καταθέσω μια προσωπική άποψη. Όταν μια ξένη λέξη χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια από άτομα που κινούνται σε έναν συγκεκριμένο χώρο, έχει μάλιστα τη χροιά του όρου (δηλαδή, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, όταν ακούμε _κρεασιόν_, δεν σκεφτόμαστε «δημιουργία» αλλά μια εντυπωσιακή δημιουργία της μοδιστρικής τέχνης), εφόσον η λέξη αρχίσει να εμφανίζεται μεταγραμμένη και να χάνει τα εισαγωγικά, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι εντάσσεται στο σώμα των νεολογισμών και τελικά στον γλωσσικό μας πλούτο. Είτε μέσα σε εισαγωγικά (Καθημερινή: Hταν μια πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία να επιδείξουν τις τελευταίες «κρεασιόν» των οίκων μόδας Zαν Mατίς) είτε σαν κάθε καθωσπρέπει ελληνική λέξη (Ριζοσπάστης: Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, όταν ξεκίνησε η "διεθνοποίηση" του Φεστιβάλ της Θεσσαλονίκης, είχε διατυπωθεί η πρόθεση, να καθιερωθεί για τους θεατές των προβολών ένα επίσημο ένδυμα, κάτι σε φράκο ή σε σμόκιν για τους κυρίους και, προφανώς, οι τελευταίες κρεασιόν των Γάλλων μόδιστρων για τις κυρίες — χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος, σε εισαγωγικά είναι η _διεθνοποίηση_), πιστεύω ότι η _*κρεασιόν*_ έχει πια κερδίσει το δικαίωμα να έχει μια θέση και στα λεξικά. Και αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με εύστοχα ή άστοχα λογοπαίγνια. Εμπρός, λοιπόν, όλοι κάτω από το λάβαρο «Η _κρεασιόν_ στα λεξικά!».


----------



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2010)

Θεωρείς λοιπόν ότι περίπου 180 εμφανίσεις της λέξης (γιατί τόσες είναι στην πραγματικότητα), εκ των οποίων αρκετές είναι το εστιατόριο στο Γκάζι, αρκούν για να θεωρήσουμε ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως και, ως εκ τούτου, είναι νεολογισμός;


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2010)

Γι' αυτό είπα ότι είναι προσωπική άποψη και, να προσθέσω, διαίσθηση. Δηλαδή, δεν κρίνω από τα (πολύ λιγότερα από 180 — τα έγκυρα, καμιά ντουζίνα) ευρήματα του διαδικτύου αλλά από τα προσωπικά μου διαβάσματα. Τόσα χρόνια χωμένος σε περιοδικά μόδας, έχω φάει τις _κρεασιόν_ με το κουτάλι στα ελληνικά ή στα γαλλικά (με ή χωρίς τόνο). Όποιος βρει τεύχος της Γυναίκας χωρίς μία _κρεασιόν_, κερδίζει το επόμενο μοντελάκι της Κάρι Μαντέιν, με την οποία έχω, ως γνωστόν, καθημερινή επικοινωνία.


Ναι, κάνει πολλή ζέστη και έχω πολύ θόρυβο.



Και, επειδή κάποιοι ζήτησαν να δουν μοντελάκια της Κάρι:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ριζοσπάστης: Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, όταν ξεκίνησε η "διεθνοποίηση" του Φεστιβάλ της Θεσσαλονίκης, είχε διατυπωθεί η πρόθεση, να καθιερωθεί για τους θεατές των προβολών ένα επίσημο ένδυμα, κάτι σε φράκο ή σε σμόκιν για τους κυρίους και, προφανώς, οι τελευταίες κρεασιόν των Γάλλων μόδιστρων για τις κυρίες — χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος, σε εισαγωγικά είναι η _διεθνοποίηση_.


Τα εισαγωγικά εδώ με την έννοια _ντεμέκ_. :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2010)

Είναι προφανές ότι κατά το στέιτζ, δεν υπάρχουν κρεασιόν, όπως δεν υπάρχουν στενές φούστες, μόνο φούστες πένσιλ.


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 26, 2010)

Εκτός από τα κόντρα πλακέ υπάρχουν και τα *πλακέ *είτε είναι σούστα, http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=πλακέ+σούστα&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= είτε περσίδα, http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=πλακέ+περσίδα&hl=en&sa=2 είτε τα φασόλια πλακέ http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=πλακέ+φασόλια+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=, είτε τα επίπεδα λεπτά μπιφτέκια (δυστυχώς σαν σόλα) που έφαγα στη Νικήτη Χαλκιδικής τελευταία. 

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι είναι τα πλατοκαθίσματα *μαρκέ *http://www.drive.gr/drive/index.php...σματα-μαρκέ&Itemid=155&tmpl=component&print=1 ή σκαφάκια πορτ μπακάζ μαρκέ ή τα πατάκια; Απο καουτσούκ;


Και αφού κόλλησα με τα -έ
ας γίνει μνεία εδώ και για τα *μπαλαρινέ *http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=μπαλαρινέ&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw (συνήθως είναι παπούτσια ή φούστες)

Ας βάλω εδώ και το "*κορ ντε μπαλέ*" http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q="κορ+ντε+μπαλέ&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Kαι αυτό το "*ντουμπλέ*" πρέπει να χει πολλές σημασίες http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=ντουμπλέ&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για να τεκμηριώσω καλύτερα με ένα παράδειγμα, την _ορμόνη_.
> 
> Γράφει στο Μείζον ότι πήραμε την _ορμόνη_ από ......Αυτά είναι τα ωραία της ετυμολογίας, οι μικρές ιστορίες των λέξεων, όχι τα τσουβαλιάσματα σε λίστες και η ανούσια αριθμολογία.



Αυτά που έγραψες τότε μου είχαν αρέσει πάρα πολύ. Να δώσω και εγώ μια άλλη (όχι ακριβώς αντίστοιχη ιστορία)

Για το κοκτέιλ. Διαβάζουμε στο λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη :

*κοκτέιλ *το [koktéil] O (άκλ.) : 1. μείγμα ποτών συνήθ. οινοπνευματωδών: ~ με βότκα. ~ φρούτων. || ~ μολότοφ*. 2. (και ως επίθ.) ημιεπίσημη βραδινή δεξίωση, στην οποία προσφέρονται ποτά: ~ πάρτι. || φόρεμα ~, φόρεμα για την αντίστοιχη εκδήλωση, όχι ιδιαίτερα επίσημο. [λόγ. < *αγγλ*. cocktail] 


cocktail 
_first attested 1806; H.L. Mencken lists *seven versions *of its origin, perhaps *the most persuasive is Fr. coquetier "egg-cup" (15c.; in English cocktay). In New Orleans, c.1795*, Antoine Amédée Peychaud, an apothecary (and inventor of Peychaud bitters) held Masonic social gatherings at his pharmacy, where he mixed brandy toddies with his own bitters and served them in an egg-cup. On this theory, the drink took the name of the cup. Used from 1920s of any mix of substances (e.g. fruit, Molotov). Cocktail party first attested 1928. _

Ετυμολογικές αδικίες είπατε; 

Ωραίες οι ιστορίες που συνοδεύουν ή καλύτερα γυροφέρνουν τις λέξεις, νεσπά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Ετυμολογικές αδικίες είπατε;
> 
> Ωραίες οι ιστορίες που συνοδεύουν ή καλύτερα γυροφέρνουν τις λέξεις, νεσπά;


Με θέλγουν όλες οι ωραίες ιστορίες λέξεων, συχνά και οι παρετυμολογίες, αλλά σε άλλο επίπεδο (όπως διασκέδασα με τη [μη γλωσσική] ιστορία για την συμπαθητική πούδρα).

Ωστόσο, δεν συμφωνώ με τη λογική της «αδικίας», όπως καταλαβαίνεις. Οι γλώσσες δεν είναι εξηνταβελόνηδες να κάθονται να μετράνε δικά μου και δικά σου. Αυτά είναι ανθρώπινες αδυναμίες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 3, 2010)

Δεν ήξερα ότι το "φαρσί" μας είχε έρθει μέσω της γαλλικής, ισχύει όντως αυτό; ο Μπαμπινιώτης λέει ότι μας ήρθε από τα Τούρκικα, αλλά δεν εξηγεί πώς έφτασε να σημαίνει αυτό που σημαίνει (=άπταιστα, νεράκι που λέμε). Το slang.gr δεν βοηθάει εν προκειμένω.

Ήξερα ότι φαρσί σημαίνει τα περσικά, αλλά δεν είχα καθήσει να σκεφτώ από πού μας ήρθε στα ελληνικά.

ΕΔΙΤ: το νήμα είναι μεγάλο και δεν το διάβασα όλο, αν έχει ήδη συζητηθεί αυτό που ρωτάω ζητώ συγγνώμη και παρακαλώ να μου υποδείξετε την απάντηση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

Μα κι εγώ εντόπισα την απορία σου μέσω «Search this thread». Και ανακάλυψα ότι το γαλλικής προελεύσεως _φαρσί_ ανήκει στην κατηγορία «Μαγειρική - Ζαχαροπλαστική», οπότε δεν πρόκειται για το _φαρσί_ «περσικός». Η έκφραση «μιλώ μια γλώσσα φαρσί» ήταν αρχικά «μιλώ τα τουρκικά φαρσί», δηλαδή χρησιμοποιώντας τις πολλές περσικές λέξεις που περιέχει η τουρκική γλώσσα, και επομένως τέλεια. Αν υπάρχει κάποια περσική σπεσιαλιτέ που μας ήρθε από τη Γαλλία με το ίδιο όνομα, αυτό δεν κάνει τη λέξη γαλλική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

Μάλλον μπλέξαμε τα φαρσιά μας...






_Legumes farcis provencaux _

Πώς λέμε φαρσί; Καμία σχέση...


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

Μπράβο, αυτό από το Ρομπέρ θα πρόσθετα τώρα:

*farci*
N. m. (1766) Région. 
1. (Sud-Ouest, Languedoc) Farce garnissant une volaille ou enveloppée de feuilles de chou, cuite dans un bouillon. _Farci poitevin_.
2. (Provence) Petit légume (tomate, aubergine, courgette…) garni d'un hachis et cuit au four. _Petits farcis à la niçoise_.

Πρώτη φορά το ακούω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

Ορίστε και η ωραία ιστορία που λέγαμε...

*farce*
[a. (in 16th c.) F. farce, app. a metaphorical use of _farce_ stuffing: see prec. 
   The history of the sense appears to be as follows: In the 13th c. the word (in latinized form _farsa_, _farsia_) was applied in France and England to the various phrases interpolated in litanies between the words _kyrie_ and _eleison_ (e.g. ‘Kyrie, _genitor ingenite, vera essentia_, eleison’); to similar expansions of other liturgical formulæ; and to expository or hortatory passages in French (sometimes in rime) which were inserted between the Latin sentences in chanting the epistle. (The related vb. L. _farcire_, OF. _farcir_ to stuff, hence to ‘pad out’, interlard, was used in the same connexion in the expressions _epistola farcita, un benedicamus farci_. See Du Cange s.vv. _Farsa, Farsia_, and Burney _Hist. Music_ II. 256.) Subsequently the OF. _farce_, with similar notion, occurs as the name for the extemporaneous amplification or ‘gag’, or the interludes of impromptu buffoonery, which the actors in the religious dramas were accustomed to interpolate into their text. Hence the transition to the modern sense is easy. (The Eccl. Lat. _farsa, farcire_, referred to above, have been anglicized by mod. writers on liturgical antiquities as _farse_ n. and v.)] ​
Τα παραπάνω από το OED. Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ έχουμε την ιστορία του 2ου μέρους, το κωμικό ιντερμέδιο που ήταν το «παραγέμισμα» στην εκτέλεση θρησκευτικών έργων.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

Και μια και βλέπω το *φραπέ* στη λίστα, να (ξανα)πώ ότι δεν σημαίνει «χτυπημένος», επειδή το _frapper_ σημαίνει «χτυπώ», αλλά *παγωμένος*. Έχουμε δηλαδή _un vin bien frappé, un champagne frappé_, που σημαίνουν «παγωμένο κρασί» και «παγωμένη σαμπάνια». Το ίδιο και για τον καφέ:

*Frappé coffee* (also Greek *frappé* or *Café frappé*) (Greek: φραπές) is a foam-covered *iced coffee drink* made from instant coffee (generally, spray-dried). It is very popular in Greece and Cyprus, especially during the summer, but has now spread to other countries.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frappé_coffee

Είναι λάθος η διατύπωση στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια:
Η λέξη frappé είναι γαλλική και σημαίνει χτυπημένος ή ανακατεμένος. 
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Φραπέ

Ο γαλλικός φραπέ υπήρχε πριν από τον Βακόνδιο.


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 4, 2010)

Το γράφει πιο κάτω (η ελληνική βίκι)

_Στη Γαλλία frappé σημαίνει ένα *παγωμένο ρόφημα *που παρασκευάζεται επίσης χτυπώντας το σε σέικερ, αλλά από γάλα ή χυμό φρούτων χωρίς καφέ και δεν έχει σχέση με τον ελληνικό φραπέ_.

Στη γαλλική βίκι

Le café frappé (en grec καφές φραπέ) est préparé avec du café instantané et se boit frais avec une paille et des glaçons.

La création du café frappé est le fruit d'un hasard. Pendant l'exposition internationale à Thessalonique en 1957, *le représentant de la société suisse Nestlé en Grèce, Yannis Dritsas*, présentait un nouveau produit pour des enfants, une boisson au chocolat qui était préparée instantanément en la mélangeant avec du lait et en la frappant dans un shaker.
Un autre employé de la compagnie, Dimitrios Vakondios avait l'habitude de boire du Nescafé, le café instantané de Nestlé. Pendant une pause qu'il fit durant l'exposition, il ne trouva pas d'eau chaude pour préparer son café instantané, et *utilisa son shaker *pour préparer un café avec de l'eau froide. Il a mis le café, le sucre et l'eau, il les a frappés et a créé le premier café frappé de l'histoire. Lui-même aujourd'hui, à 87 ans déclare désormais qu'encore après tant d'années il ne peut réaliser qu'une expérience aussi simple l'a conduit à l'invention du café le plus réputé en Grèce.

Le produit a été lancé par Nestlé et il a eu du succès dans toute Grèce jusqu'à aujourd'hui. On le consomme surtout pendant l'été. *Succès aussi au Viêt-Nam.*


Ο φραπές πίνεται επίσης *σε μικρές ποσότητες *στην *Ταϊλάνδη, στην Μαλαισία*, ενώ τα τελευταία χρόνια οι βαλκάνιοι μετανάστες στην Ελλάδα τον μετέφεραν στις πατρίδες τους, αλλά χωρίς μεγάλη διάδοση και με διαφορές (π.χ. στη Βουλγαρία πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιείται κόκα-κόλα αντί νερού, ενώ στη Σερβία προστίθεται πάντα παγωτό). *Εισήχθη πριν κάποια χρόνια και σε άλλες μεσογειακές χώρες, όπως η Ισπανία, όμως δεν είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία*.
[Διαγράφτηκε μια πρόταση μετά από παράκληση του nevergrown]


Τώρα αν πάτε στη Γαλλία και θέλετε ελληνικό φραπέ το βλέπω χλωμό να πιείτε αλλά μπορείτε να ζητήσετε
du *café instantané *σε κρύο νερό με une *paille *(καλαμάκι) et des *glaçons *(παγάκια). Μη ξεχάσετε να ζητήσετε να σας τον χτυπήσουν σε shaker


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

Μια ελληνική λέξη γαλλικής (άμεσης) προέλευσης η οποία έλειπε μέχρι τώρα από το παρόν νήμα, αλλά και από τη λίστα τού Τεγόπουλου-Φυτράκη (στο ποστ #2), μια λέξη που άλλωστε λείπει και από το ΜΕΛ και από το ΛΚΝ* (θα τη βρείτε μόνο στο ΛΝΕΓ — αλλά και σε Κοραή & GWord), αλλά εντούτοις την αναγνωρίζετε όλοι αμέσως (όπως επίσης αναγνωρίζετε και ότι κατά το ήμισυ προέρχεται από μια ελληνική λέξη**) είναι το *πρεσπαπιέ* & *πρες-παπιέ* & *πρες παπιέ* (γαλλ. _presse-papiers_ & _presse-papier_). Το αγγλ. αντίστοιχο είναι η λ. _paperweight_.

_________
** Είναι τελικά ν' απορεί κανείς για το με ποια κριτήρια καταρτίζεται το λημματολόγιο των λεξικών σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις.
** Το _παπιέ_ (_papier_) ανάγεται στο ελλην. _πάπυρος_. Το _πρες_ (_presse_) ανάγεται στο λατ. ρ. _premo_ "πιέζω, πατώ" που μας έχει δώσει π.χ. την _πρέσα_, την _πρεμούρα_ κ.ά.
.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Ψάχνω μια λέξη μαγειρικής. Έτσι λέγεται το καρότο κομμένο σε λεπτές, στενόμακρες λωρίδες. Το άκουσα πρόσφατα σε ελληνική διαφήμιση. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως λέγεται; Ελπίζω να έχουμε άτομα που ασχολούνται με την μαγειρική εδώ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2010)

Κόψιμο *ζουλιέν*:

Εάν μια συνταγή σας λέει να κόψετε τα λαχανικά σας ζουλιέν, τότε εννοεί πως πρέπει να τα κόψετε σε μακρόστενα κομμάτια, σαν σπιρτόξυλα. Εδώ θα δείτε πως ακριβώς γίνεται αυτό.

(Ασχολούμαι πολλά χρόνια με τη μαγειρική... Ως δοκιμαστής τελικών προϊόντων ).


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Ευτυχώς που δεν το έψαξα γιατί γνώριζα μόνο τα carrot sticks και θα έτρωγα το μούτρα μου — που δεν είναι το καλύτερο πράμα να φας πριν πας για ύπνο ή μόλις σηκωθείς. Εγώ ασχολούμαι ακόμα περισσότερα χρόνια με τη μαγειρική ως δοκιμαστής τελικών προϊόντων αλλά διαπιστώνω ότι είμαι σκράπας στην ορολογία. Οπότε απλώς ψάχνω και επικυρώνω:

En cuisine, la julienne est une manière de couper les légumes, en minces lamelles.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julienne_(cuisine)

Julienne is a culinary knife cut in which the food item is cut into long thin strips, not matchsticks. Common items to be julienned are carrots for carrots Julienne, celery for Céléris Remoulade or potatoes for Julienne Fries.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julienning

Λατρεύω την άνεση με την οποία οι Αγγλοσάξονες παίρνουν ένα ξένο όνομα και το κάνουν ρήμα, γερούνδιο, μετοχή, επίθετο από μετοχή — και γενικώς το ανασκολοπίζουν. Στο αγγλικό της Wikipedia μπορείτε να διαβάσετε και κάποιες εικασίες για την προέλευση του όρου. Γενικότερα επικρατεί η αιδήμων σιωπή της άγνοιας.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2010)

Δεν πρόλαβα να πω την απάντηση πρώτη, αλλά όντως ζουλιέν, julienne, λέγονται τα κομμένα σαν σπιρτόξυλα λαχανικά.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κόψιμο *ζουλιέν*:
> 
> Εάν μια συνταγή σας λέει να κόψετε τα λαχανικά σας ζουλιέν, τότε εννοεί πως πρέπει να τα κόψετε σε μακρόστενα κομμάτια, σαν σπιρτόξυλα. Εδώ θα δείτε πως ακριβώς γίνεται αυτό.
> 
> (Ασχολούμαι πολλά χρόνια με τη μαγειρική... Ως δοκιμαστής τελικών προϊόντων ).



Ντάνκε εφτά φορές! Αυτό ακριβώς έψαχνα.  
Θα πρεπε να το καταλάβω ότι είσαι κονεσέρ από το προηγούμενο (το προ-προηγούμενο δηλαδή) αβατάρ σου. 

Ε βουαλά! Une julienne de carottes






Τώρα μαθαίνω και το κόψιμο "μπρινουάζ". και τα "μανιτάρια εμινσέ" ή διάφορα λαχανικά ή κοτόπουλο κτλ... http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&biw=986&bih=600&q=μανιτάρια+εμινσέ&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= άσχετα αν στα γαλλικά προφέρονται _εμενσέ_...

Βλέπω και _πατάτες αλιμέτ_ τώρα...και λαχανικά _ζαρντινιέρ _http://www.google.gr/search?q=λαχαν...h=608&ei=HFb7TL6aK8qu8gPc5rXgCw&start=10&sa=N

_Αχ αυτά τα κοψίματα..._


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 26, 2010)

Μια λέξη που ακούω συχνά τελευταία είναι το "*φυζίκ*" (γαλλικά _physique_ -- βλ. _next top model κτλ _)... Πρόκειται προφανώς για αντιδάνειο αφού οι Γάλλοι το πήραν από τα λατινικά και τα ελληνικά. Υποθέτω πως είναι το "παρουσιαστικό" ενός ατόμου. 

Στιο γαλλικό βικιλεξικό διαβάζουμε για το ουσιαστικό νούμερο (2) (γιατί υφίσταται και ως ουσιαστικό 1 με την σημασία της _φυσικής_, και ως επίθετο)
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/physique
_
1. Aspect extérieur d’une personne. (Εξωτερική όψη ενός ατόμου)
* Ces garçons présentaient des physiques avenants.
* Le physique influe beaucoup sur le moral.
* Il a le physique de l’emploi se dit, au théâtre, d’un acteur qui a une figure, un extérieur convenable à son rôle. Il se dit aussi familièrement d’un Homme dont l’extérieur répond bien aux fonctions qu’il exerce._

Κι ο καθιερωμένος "γουγλάκος"...
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&biw=1024&bih=580&q="το+φυζίκ&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2010)

Καλά τα λες. Θα προσθέσω στις αποδόσεις τα: σώμα, σωματική διάπλαση, σωματική κατασκευή.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι η χρήση της λέξης στην αγγλική με την ορθογραφία και την προφορά της γαλλικής βοήθησε εξίσου, αν όχι περισσότερο, στη διάδοσή της στα δικά μας. Θεωρώ ότι πιο διαδεδομένη είναι η γραφή _*φιζίκ*_.

Το λέω όσο πιο εμφατικά μπορώ: σε ρεβεγιόν του Tom Ford δεν πας, δημότης Ζωνιανών δεν είσαι, σαν κουρούνα δεν θέλεις να μοιάζεις, ούτε έχεις το φυζίκ του Σον Πεν και του Κλούνι, οπότε το μαύρο το ξεχνάς για απόψε. 
http://www.men24.gr/html/ent/300/ent.109300.asp

ΦΙΛΙΠΠΙΔΟΥ: Και οι δυο μας έχουμε στο φιζίκ μας ένα κωμικό περίγραμμα.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 26, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γραφτεί σε προηγούμενο νήμα, αλλά γαλλικής προέλευσης είναι και το *σενάζ*, οικοδομικός όρος.

_Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των τούβλων που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν σε μία συμβατική κατοικία θα είναι διπλά. Οι εξωτερικοί τοίχοι κατασκευάζονται από διπλή σειρά τούβλων. Οι δύο σειρές τούβλων αφήνουν μεταξύ τους ένα κενό μέσα στο οποίο τοποθετέίται θερμομόνωση (συνήθως πολυστερίνη, δηλαδή φελιζόλ). Για να δέσει μία κατασκευή από τούβλα απαιτείται και μία τουλάχιστο οριζόντια στρώση από μπετό πλάτους όσο το πλάτος του τοίχου και πάχους 10-12 εκ.. Η στρώση αυτή από μπετόν λέγεται *σενάζ* (από τη γαλλική λέξη chainage=αλυσιδωτό δέσιμο) και με την πίεση που ασκεί πάνω στα τούβλα, λόγω του βάρους της, σταθεροποιεί τα τούβλα μετατρέποντάς τα σε μία συμπαγή τοιχοποιία. Στην περίπτωση της διπλής σειράς των εξωτερικών τοίχων, το σενάζ γίνεται φαρδύτερο ώστα να συνδέει και τις δύο σειρές μεταξύ τους. Ένα τέτοιο σενάζ καλύπτει από την πάνω τους μεριά όλα τα ανοίγματα για πόρτες ή παράθυρα που αφήνουμε στην τοιχοποιία. (Πηγή)_


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2010)

Για τα σενάζια λέω να φτιάξω νήμα στο ελληνοαγγλικό κάποια στιγμή. Εκτός αν με προλάβει η Έλσα.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 28, 2010)

Τα *σενάζ*(ια) πρέπει να έχουν όμως καλό *φιξάζ *για να έχουν το θεμιτό αποτέλεσμα.  ;)

Και μια και περάσαμε στα "-άζ" έχω προβληματιστεί αρκετά διαβάζοντας κάτι τελευταία :
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/corpora/pi/content.html?p=43&t=3,6277

Κείμενο 10 - [Χωρίς γλωσσική αντίσταση]

Από τις χειρότερες μορφές εξαρτήσεως αυτού του τόπου -μακροπρόθεσμα η πιο επικίνδυνη, νομίζω- είναι η γλωσσική μας εξάρτηση από ξένες γλώσσες, ιδίως δε σήμερα από την αγγλική. […]

Αυτούσιες, παραλλαγμένες ή μεταφρασμένες, σμήνη ξένων λέξεων και φράσεων έχουν εισαχθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια, κι εξακολουθούν να εισάγονται καθημερινώς, με αυξανόμενο ρυθμό, από τα ποτάμια της τεχνολογίας και της διαφήμισης, που κατακλύζουν τη ζωή μας με έννοιες, εργαλεία και καταναλωτικά αγαθά, και φυσικά και με τις λέξεις που τα δηλώνουν. Έτσι, αφύλακτο το κάστρο της γλωσσικής μας ρωμιοσύνης, χωρίς δική μας γλωσσική αντίσταση ή βοήθεια και με πρόθυμο και δραστήριο Εφιάλτη την ξενομανία μας, παραδίδεται από μας τους ίδιους στο γλωσσικό οδοστρωτήρα των ξένων γλωσσών. Γιατί, όταν ο Έλληνας ράφτης και η Ελληνίδα κομμώτρια της συνοικίας μας αυτοαποκαλούνται "Tailor Μιχάλης" και "Coiffures Λίτσα", απευθυνόμενοι προφανώς σε μας τους Έλληνες συμπολίτες και πελάτες τους, κι όταν διασχίζοντας πολλούς δρόμους πόλεων, κωμοπόλεων και χωριών ακόμη έχεις συχνά την υποψία πως κατοικείς σε χώρα με άλλη γλώσσα, τότε δεν μπορεί παρά να είσαι "ώριμος" να δεχτείς αδιαμαρτύρητα κάθε ξένη λέξη που σου "σερβίρεται", και μάλιστα σε "δέσμες": σε -μαν: μπίζνεζμαν, σπόρτσμαν, ρέκορντμαν, σόουμαν, λάισμαν, κάμεραμαν, μπάρμαν, μπούμαν, σούπερμαν ή σε -άζ: μασάζ, τονάζ, _φιξάζ_, μοντάζ, σπικάζ, *μιράζ*, ρεπορτάζ, κολάζ, μιξάζ.

[…] Ήδη χρησιμοποιήσαμε προθέσεις σε επιρρηματική χρήση: είσαι "ιν", είσαι "άουτ"· και σύνθετα ακόμη, του "στιλ": σινεμάδες, drive in, σταρ-σίστεμ και φαστ-φουντ -ή, επί το ελληνικότερο, φαστφουντάδικο.
*
Γιώργος Μπαμπινιώτης*, Ελληνική Γλώσσα. Παρελθόν-Παρόν-Μέλλον, εκδ. Gutenberg, 1994

Και καλά το "φιξάζ"...
Θεωρείται (ή Θεωρείτε) το "μιράζ" λέξη; Με την έννοια του αντικατοπτρισμού; Αν ναι, θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ σπάνια... Και γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιεί λιγότερο σπάνιες λέξεις; Για παράδειγμα αναφέρω τις *γκρατάζ, ντεκολάζ, ντουμπλάζ, μπρουτάζ, φροτάζ*

Α προπό, μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει "πήραμε φιξάζ"; http://archive.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,dt=10.02.2005,id=7299672


----------



## nikosl (Dec 28, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Α προπό, μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει "πήραμε φιξάζ"; http://archive.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,dt=10.02.2005,id=7299672



Από ό,τι βλέπω εδώ, το φιξάζ είναι χημικό στερέωσης που χρησιμοποιούν στη φωτογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Θεωρείται (ή Θεωρείτε) το "μιράζ" λέξη; Με την έννοια του αντικατοπτρισμού; Αν ναι, θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ σπάνια... Και γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιεί λιγότερο σπάνιες λέξεις; Για παράδειγμα αναφέρω τις *γκρατάζ, ντεκολάζ, ντουμπλάζ, μπρουτάζ, φροτάζ*


Καλημέρα. Άλλο το φιξάζ και άλλο το φιξατίφ; Μπερδέψαμε τα γαλλικά μας.

Δεν συμφωνώ με τον καθηγητή, αν και ως γλωσσολόγος έχει αυτός τις πιο καλές τις απαντήσεις στην ιερεμιάδα του. Αλλά ας μην ξαναπιάσουμε αυτή τη βαρετή συζήτηση. Στις λέξεις: το _μιράζ_ μόνο σαν αεροπλάνο το θυμάμαι. Βλέπουμε _μιράζ_ και στην έρημο; Επίσης, αυτό το _μπρουτάζ_ σου δεν ξέρω καν τι σημαίνει. Και τι να κάνουμε, έχουμε εξάρτηση από τις ξένες λέξεις που περιγράφουν ξένες τεχνικές, ξένες εφευρέσεις, ξένα ζώα και φυτά. Κι εμείς έχουμε τη _φέτα_ και τους έχουμε δώσει το _γονιδίωμα_ να παίζουν. Ακούσατε ποτέ Εγγλέζο να παραπονιέται, πω πω τόσες ελληνικές λέξεις στην ιατρική, κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε γι' αυτό, να εκλείψει αυτή η ξενομανία; Δεν πονά η γλώσσα απ' αυτές τις εξαρτήσεις. Από άλλες εξαρτήσεις πονάμε.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> Για τα σενάζια λέω να φτιάξω νήμα στο ελληνοαγγλικό κάποια στιγμή. Εκτός αν με προλάβει η Έλσα.


Μπα, μη φοβάσαι, υπόσχομαι να μη σε προλάβω! 

Λοιπόν, το σενάζ, πολύ σωστά το λέτε, είναι ένα _οπλισμένο διάζωμα_, οριζόντιο συνήθως αλλά υπάρχει και κατακόρυφο.
Πρόχειρα, μερικά ακόμα:
-μπετόν αρμέ (béton armé): οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα
-γκρομπετόν (gros béton): ελαφρά οπλισμένο ή άοπλο σκυρόδεμα
-κουρανγκλέ (cour anglaise)
-Η πολύπαθη _πιλοτή-πυλωτή_ (pilotis) 
-ντρενάζ (drainage): σύστημα αποστράγγισης (συνήθως θεμελίων)
-ραντιέ (radier): κοιτόστρωση
-κλωστρά (claustra): διαχωριστικό από διάτρητα διακοσμητικά τούβλα ή και τα ίδια τα τούβλα.
-κάποιες τεχνικές ή επεξεργασίες: ντεκαπέ, γαλβανιζέ κλπ
-τα των μηχανολόγων (δεν τα κατέχω): κομιτατέρ, κολεκτέρ, πρίζα κλπ
Και μια απορία:
Το _καμπαρί_, δηλαδή το περίγραμμα, το ίχνος, ξέρει κανείς τι προέλευση έχει;
Στο γούγλη μόνο το Καμπάρι ξέρουν...


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2010)

Μου έδωσες τροφή (κουραγκλές εδώ), αλλά το _καμπαρί_ δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Θέλω λεπτομερέστερη περιγραφή.

Το _πιεντ-α-τερ_ το λέμε για το «διαμέρισμα της πόλης»; Γιατί δεν βρίσκω πολλά ευρήματα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> (Μπαμπινιώτης έφη: ) Γιατί, όταν ο Έλληνας ράφτης και η Ελληνίδα κομμώτρια της συνοικίας μας αυτοαποκαλούνται "Tailor Μιχάλης" και "Coiffures Λίτσα", απευθυνόμενοι προφανώς σε μας τους Έλληνες συμπολίτες και πελάτες τους


Σημασία πάντως έχει η coiffeuse Λίτσα να κάνει τις γυναίκες ωραίες [σαν-ως] Ελληνίδες:


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλά τα λες [Σ. για το physique-φυ(ι)ζίκ]. Θα προσθέσω στις αποδόσεις τα: σώμα, σωματική διάπλαση, σωματική κατασκευή.


Αν είναι αυτό και όχι κάτι σαν το looks (παρουσιαστικό), τότε και παράστημα.



nevergrown said:


> *μπρουτάζ*


Αυτό, πέρα από _βόσκημα_, σημαίνει σύμφωνα με το λεξικό TECHNOL. Travail défectueux d'un outil qui mord par saccades ou mauvais enclenchement d'organes mécaniques qui doivent être mis en contact (frein, embrayage). Και το ρήμα: Fonctionner de façon saccadée et irrégulière. Κλώτσημα το λέμε αυτό;


----------



## Elsa (Dec 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μου έδωσες τροφή (κουραγκλές εδώ), αλλά το _καμπαρί_ δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Θέλω λεπτομερέστερη περιγραφή.
> 
> Το _πιεντ-α-τερ_ το λέμε για το «διαμέρισμα της πόλης»; Γιατί δεν βρίσκω πολλά ευρήματα.



Έλα, το βρήκα! :) Το έψαχνα λάθος, με c, αλλά είναι gabarit! Η Βίκι παρουσιάζει διάφορες χρήσεις της λέξης, στην ορολογία της πολεοδομίας θα λέγαμε οτι αντιστοιχεί στο _ιδεατό στερεό_, ενώ στην ραπτική μάλλον είναι το _πατρόν_, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά. 
Το _πιεντ-α-τερ_, δεν το έχω ματακούσει!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 28, 2010)

Ωπ! ξέχασα τη γκαρσονιέρα (garçonnière) και τη μεζονέτα (maisonette)!
Εκτός αν είχαν γραφτεί στις προηγούμενες 10 σελίδες, ομολογώ οτι δεν θυμάμαι.


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2010)

Για την ιστορία, στα γαλλικά, σύμφωνα με το λεξικό και πάλι, προφέρεται π(χ)ιετ-α-τερ, με τ και όχι με ντ.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...Επίσης, αυτό το _μπρουτάζ_ σου δεν ξέρω καν τι σημαίνει. .



Παρά το ότι ο Costas βρήκε ερμηνεία για το _broutage _εγώ εννοούσα _μπρουιτάζ_. Παλιότερα ψάχνοντας είχα βρεί 5-6 _μπρουτάζ _στο γούγλη και δεν έκατσα να ψάξω για _μπρουιτάζ_. Τώρα βλέπω δύο μόνο. Ένα στο φιλμ - Ο ΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΥΛΑΚΑ http://www.koutsiabasakos.gr/movies/42/sinyelestes_gr.pdf και ένα στο βικιλεξικό το οποίο όμως είναι υπό εξέταση. Ψάχνοντας για _μπρουιτέρ _έπεσα στην αγαπητή λεξιλογία http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4000 

Άρα _μπρουιτάζ _είναι η τεχνική φυσικών ηχητικών εφέ. Αυτό δηλαδή που ταλαιπωρεί τους υποψήφιους στα _λίσενιγκ _η στα _texte d'écoute_ για τα πτυχία ξένων γλωσσών.




nickel said:


> ... Άλλο το _φιξάζ _και άλλο το _φιξατίφ_; Μπερδέψαμε τα γαλλικά μας....



Και που να μπουν μέσα, να κάνουν παρέα το _φιξατέρ _ (fixateur) και η _φιξασιόν_! (fixation) ;)



> Το *καμπαρί*, δηλαδή το περίγραμμα, το ίχνος, ξέρει κανείς τι προέλευση έχει;


To διαπίστωσες σύντομα ότι είναι το _gabarit_. Δεν πρόλαβα να διορθώσω. Ξέρω την λέξη καλά λόγω του _σκαριού _μου. 

Ευχαριστώ τέλος τον nickel, που με την εικόνα του στο _κουραγκλέζ_, http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7703 κάνει πιο κατανοητές τις σημασίες των λέξεων. Ελπίζω να γίνεται συχνότερα από περισσότερους γιατί μία εικόνα λέει πολλά.

Ελπίζω ακόμα να μην έχω ξεχάσει να απαντήσω σε κάποιο τυχόν ερώτημα.

Στο #267 γράφω στην αρχή :
Τα σενάζ(ια) πρέπει να έχουν ως καλό φιξάζ για να έχουν το θεμιτό αποτέλεσμα. Το ως πρέπει να γίνει όμως.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 7, 2011)

> Άρα μπρουιτάζ είναι η τεχνική φυσικών ηχητικών εφέ



Νομίζω ότι είναι παραστατική η παρουσίαση που γίνεται στο βιντεάκι που ακολουθεί. Χρησιμοποιεί νύχια, δάχτυλα. χέρια και πόδια.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2011)

nevergrown said:


> ..._μουβιόλα _(αμερικανολατινική λέξη;


Όχι, Moviola είναι όνομα μηχανής για μοντάζ, που συνδυάζει τη λέξη movies και Victrola.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2011)

Για τη μουβιόλα και γενικότερα για την κινηματογραφική ορολογία υπάρχει και αυτό το νήμα: 
*Ορολογία κινηματογράφου.*

Η απορία μου είναι η εξής: Ποιοι από αυτούς τους όρους χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα στην Ελλάδα (καλά, Χόλιγουντ δεν είμαστε, η κινηματογραφική μας παραγωγή δεν συγκρίνεται με τέτοια μεγέθη, αλλά υπάρχει) στην πράξη, πάνω στη δουλειά, όχι σαν απολιθώματα του γαλλοστραφούς παρελθόντος που αναπαράγονται σε λεξικά και γλωσσάρια. Και ποιοι έχουν αντικατασταθεί από καλοσχηματισμένους ή διαδεδομένους όρους, ελληνογενείς ή όχι.
Γιατί όταν βλέπω _πανοραμίκ_, μου φαίνεται το πιο φυσικό πράγμα στον κόσμο να πω _πανοραμικό πλάνο _ή σκέτο _πανοραμικό _(αυτό κάνω όποτε το πετύχω, κι έχω μεταφράσει κάμποσα τέτοια έξτρα για ντιβιντί) παρά να χρησιμοποιήσω το αντιγαλλοδάνειο που ναι μεν μια εποχή επικρατούσε, αλλά τώρα ίσως να το λένε μόνο όσοι του χώρου γαλουχήθηκαν εκείνη την ανεπιστρεπτί παρωχημένη εποχή, εκτός αν συντρέχουν κι άλλοι, ελιτίστικοι λόγοι. 

Εδώ σε θέλω, κάβουρα, να περπατάς στα κάρβουνα...


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 6, 2011)

Eurêka ! (en grec : ηὕρηκα ou εὕρηκα : J'ai trouvé) :
...On *estime à quelque 100.000 le nombre de soldats musulmans tombés sous l'uniforme français* ou portés disparus durant les deux conflits mondiaux. Les soldats n'étant pas enregistrés selon leur confession, il s'agit d'une évaluation.
Venus du Maghreb, d'Afrique noire ou de Madagascar, 600.000 soldats des troupes coloniales participèrent à la Grande guerre de 1914 à 1918.
Selon l'historien Jean-Jacques Becker, spécialiste du premier conflit mondial, *38.200 Maghrébins (Algériens, Marocains et Tunisiens) ont été tués* ou portés disparus, sur 293.000 soldats engagés. A Verdun, le carré musulman compte 592 tombes devant l'ossuaire de Douaumont.
Avec les combattants issus du reste de l'ancien empire français, *quelque 70.000 soldats musulmans au total sont morts pour la France* durant le premier conflit mondial, selon une estimation du ministère de la Défense.
Pendant la Seconde Guerre mondiale, plus de 170.000 Tunisiens, Marocains, Algériens et Africains furent engagés, notamment en Syrie, en Italie, lors des campagnes de Provence, des Vosges et d'Alsace.
De 1940 à 1945, plus de 16.600 soldats musulmans d'Afrique du nord furent tués ou portés disparus, selon le ministère. Plusieurs milliers de combattants d'Afrique noire, comme les tirailleurs sénégalais, ont également été tués.
"La Grande mosquée de Paris est elle-même un lieu de mémoire", souligne-t-on à la mosquée en rappelant qu'elle été construite de 1922 à 1926 en hommage aux musulmans morts pour la France en 1914-1918. Sa construction a été décidée, à la demande notamment de leurs officiers, après un vote du Parlement.
Une cérémonie commémorative a lieu tous les 11 novembre et 8 mai dans le jardin de la mosquée. "Il manquait deux plaques" - une en arabe, une en français, avec un texte identique - pour rappeler leur sacrifice, souligne-t-on.​​Source : La Croix/AFP http://www.ccme.org.ma/fr/Presse-et...x-soldats-musulmans-morts-pour-la-France.html


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 6, 2011)

Δεν είναι στα γαλλικά, αλλά είναι σχετικό με την προηγούμενη ανάρτηση:

After the French government fell to Germany in World War II, the biggest problem for the French resistance was scraping together enough soldiers to build a halfway effective army. When it became clear that the actual French weren't interested in making too much of a fuss, Gen. de Gaulle decided to reach further afield, bringing in fighters from the French territories in Africa.






He loved two things in life: tiny mustaches and giant microphones.​
These were some pretty hardcore colonial fighters who earned their stripes fighting various insurgencies throughout Africa, and with a mix of African, Arab, Tahitian and white French officers, the army was like a kill-happy United Colors of Beneton.





All you need is love. And Nazis to fight.​
De Gaulle's new Free French Army kicked an epic scale of ass that you don't usually associate with the French. And that's really not so shocking when you consider that up to 65 percent of the French army were "French" only in so far as whatever African province they came from had been conquered by the French Empire. Even so, they laid down their lives for a chance to march straight into Paris and kick Hitler in the balls.





Sorry, ball.​
*How they got screwed:
*
The Free French Army fought victory after bloody victory right up to Paris' doorstep, and they were ready and willing to march in and liberate the capital, with a little help from their American and British allies. Unfortunately, their allies said, "Hell no. Not with all those darkies."

This was a time in history where blacks and whites were still segregated in the American military and forbidden from fighting together. The Allies had an image to uphold, after all -- better for the people to watch Paris liberated by square-jawed, chiseled Aryan superheroes than a ragtag bunch of African natives and Muslims. Before de Gaulle was granted permission by America to take back his own country, he had to scramble to find enough white people to replace anyone in his army who failed the melanin test.





Whoa now. Can't have this guy in battle-scarred Nazi-held Paris.​
Of course, that had been de Gaulle's entire problem in the first place. His ultimate solution was to borrow a whole bunch of Spanish soldiers, dress them in berets and pencil mustaches and hope nobody would notice. In the meantime, the Africans were sent home without any of the glory, but at least they enjoyed the benefits of having served -- that is, until 1959, when the French inexplicably cut off their military pensions and tried to cover up their role in the war.

Πηγή: Cracked.com


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2011)

Καλά, τι φοβερή ιστορία είναι αυτή. Ιδέα δεν είχα. Θα την ψάξω περισσότερο σε πρώτη ευκαιρία.


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 6, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> ... the French inexplicably cut off their military pensions and tried to cover up their role in the war. [/URL]



Το κόστος δεν είναι και μικρό. Πάλι καλά που τους έδωσαν κάτι. Για το δεύτερο, ναι κάποιοι προσπάθησαν να υποβιβάσουν το ρόλο τους. Υπήρχε και Πεταινική (φιλοναζιστική) Γαλλία και τα κατάλοιπά της. 
Έτσι κάνουν πολλοί με τους _volontaires_. Tους ξεχνάνε ή τους θυμούνται πολύ αργότερα. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό.
Les troupes originaires d'Afrique du Nord, des tirailleurs sénégalais, des différents groupes coloniaux et des volontaires venus de tous les points du globe ont tenu une place essentielle dans la 1ère Division Française Libre ( 1 D.F.L.)
Elle comprenait 70% «d'indigènes» dans les unités d'infanteries. Sur un effectif de 550 000 hommes, près de 400 000 proviennent de Tunisie, d'Algérie et du Maroc, à la fois de pieds-noirs appelés ou rappelés et de musulmans, *conscrits ou engagés volontaires. *20 langues différentes y étaient parlées.
En 1944, la première Armée comprend 140 000 français et 92 000 indigènes, *dont 85% de Maghrébins.* Ils servent non seulement dans les régiments d'infanterie, mais aussi dans toutes les armes
Πηγή : http://www.memoire-net.org/etran/etrang10.html

Les unités africaines groupaient *un millier de volontaire*s âgés d'environ 23 ans. Pourtant, il n'était pas rare de rencontrer *de jeunes recrues de 16 ou 17 ans. *lls formaient une unité singulière de gens aux nationalités diverses : *de nombreux Algériens*, des Républicains espagnols, des exilés russes, quelques Libanais et bien sûr des métropolitains. Autant de nationalités prêtes à «mourir pour la France»


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 6, 2011)

Υποθέτω πως αντίστοιχα περιστατικά -με αντίστοιχες καταλήξεις- έγιναν σε κάθε πόλεμο όπου συμμετείχαν στρατεύματα από λαούς των αποικιών... 

Βέβαια, τα άρθρα του cracked δεν φημίζονται και τόσο για την ιστορική ή επιστημονική τους ακρίβεια, αλλά και πάλι είναι όντως μία φοβερή ιστορία.


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 6, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tirailleur
και
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tirailleurs_algériens
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tirailleurs_marocains
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tirailleurs_sénégalais



Cadmian said:


> Υποθέτω πως αντίστοιχα περιστατικά -με αντίστοιχες καταλήξεις- έγιναν σε κάθε πόλεμο όπου συμμετείχαν στρατεύματα από λαούς των αποικιών...


Σωστά υποθέτεις Cadmian. Το cracked δε το γνωρίζω καθόλου.


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 7, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Βέβαια, τα άρθρα του cracked *δεν φημίζονται και τόσο για την ιστορική ή επιστημονική τους ακρίβεια*, αλλά και πάλι είναι όντως μία φοβερή ιστορία.



Φαίνεται και από την οικεία γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιεί, τους άτυχους παραλληλισμούς, τους αστήριχτους υπαινιγμούς, τα γεμάτο υποκειμενικότητα επίθετα και επιρρήματα, και τις αστήριχτες γενικολογίες και εικασίες.



> He loved two things in life: tiny mustaches


Ακραίοι παραλληλισμοί.


> giant microphones


Αστήριχτοι υπαινιγμοί. Υπήρχαν και μικρά μικρόφωνα τότε; Mήπως επειδή ήταν πανύψηλος για τα δεδομένα της εποχής; 


> The Free French Army fought victory after bloody victory right up to Paris' doorstep, and they were ready and willing to march in and liberate the capital, with a little help from their American and British allies. Unfortunately,* their allies said, "Hell no. Not with all those darkies*."


Οικείο λεξιλόγιο χωρίς καμία παραπομπή. Βέβαια πολλοί είναι αυτοί που θα ήθελαν να αποφύγουν τον πόλεμο σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις. Όχι μόνο οι σύμμαχοι πιστεύω ή οι Αμερικάνοι.


> This was a time in history where blacks and whites were still segregated in the American military and forbidden from fighting together.


Τώρα όμως βγάζουν μαύρο πρόεδρο στην Αμερική  Άλλαξαν οι καιροί όπως έλεγε και ο Χριστόδουλος...


> *until 1959*, when the French *inexplicably *cut off their military pensions


Καθόλου ανεξήγητο δεν είναι σε περίοδο décolonisation Παίρνανε όλοι μέχρι τότε; το 1959 δηλαδή. Στους μισθοφόρους μετράνε και συντάξιμα χρόνια; Σε πολλές χώρες του κόσμου ξέρω ότι δεν υπάρχουν καν συντάξεις.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 7, 2011)

Αρχικά είχα σκοπό να γράψω πως το cracked είναι μία *ιστοσελίδα κωμικού/ σατιρικού περιεχομένου* και τα άρθρα του δεν φημίζονται και τόσο για την ιστορική ή επιστημονική τους ακρίβεια, αλλά έσβησα το πρώτο σκέλος γιατί θεώρησα πως είναι άμεσα εμφανές για όποιον διαβάσει το απόσπασμα. Έχοντας αυτό υπόψη, το άρθρο παρουσιάζει μία ιστορία με κωμικό τρόπο -και αρκετά πετυχημένα κατά τη γνώμη μου, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις παραπομπές που αναφέρεις οι οποίες αν μη τι άλλο αναδεικνύουν το τραγικό της όλης υπόθεσης. Σωστά αναφέρεις την απουσία παραπομπών, η οποία είναι κανόνας στα περισσότερα άρθρα (και κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου), αλλά δεν έχουν σκοπό να γράψουν ιστορικό άρθρο, απλά να σατιρίσουν κάποια γεγονότα.

Απο'κει και πέρα, τα άρθρα του cracked γράφονται ως επί το πλείστον από αμερικανούς ή από άτομα με έντονες επιρροές από την αμερικάνικη κουλτούρα, η οποία, όπως θα'χεις σίγουρα παρατηρήσει κι εσύ, διατηρεί μία σχέση αγάπης-μίσους ως προς οτιδήποτε ευρωπαϊκό. Οι αναφορές στα μουστάκια δίνουν και παίρνουν, γιατί θεωρούνται δείγμα ανδρισμού (όσο πιο μεγάλο το μουστάκι, τόσο μεγαλύτερος κι ο ανδρισμός του εκάστοτε μυστακιοφόρου). Το οικείο λεξιλόγιο είναι επίσης λογική επιλογή του συντάκτη, μιάς και δεν μιλάμε για ιστορικό άρθρο.

Εν τέλει, μην το παίρνεις στα σοβαρά γιατί δεν είναι κι ο σκοπός του να θεωρηθεί ως σοβαρό ή καλύτερα, έγκριτο άρθρο. Στην τελική, για αμερικανιά πρόκειται, αλλά είναι πιό αναβαθμισμένη και οπωσδήποτε πιο ψαγμένη από τις συνήθεις αμερικανιές που τρώμε στην mainstream κουλτούρα.


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 7, 2011)

:)
Πιο αναβαθμισμένη αμερικανιά δηλαδή.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 7, 2011)

nevergrown said:


> :)
> Πιο αναβαθμισμένη αμερικανιά δηλαδή.



Α γειά σου! Και για να δεις για πόσο αμερικανιά μιλάμε, βάλε στην μπάρα αναζήτησης τις λέξεις mustache, boobs, badass, manly (και manlier) και δες τι άρθρα θα βγάλει


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 7, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι με τέτοιες λέξεις πας γυρεύοντας... 

Αλλά αρκετά βγήκαμε εκτός νομίζω... C'est fini!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

πουέντ (τα ειδικά παπούτσια μπαλέτου)

ευρήματα
Συζήτηση στο proz


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 8, 2011)

_Encore une fois merci Διδάκτωρ_! (προς τέρψιν των Ελληναράδων που πιστεύουν ότι όλα βγαίνουν από τα ελληνικά) Μας επανέφερες στο σωστό δρόμο.

Mου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να μιλήσω για το Α πουέν (à point)
Δηλώνει τον βαθμό ψησίματος του βοδινού κρέατος. Συγκεκριμένα είναι το ψήσιμο μεταξύ "σενιάν" (saignant - με το αίμα) και "μπιέν κιουί" ;;; (Μπιεν κουί)  (bien cuit - καλοψημένο). Το κρέας δηλαδή στο κεντρικό 1/3 με 1/4 δεν έχει μεν πήξει, αλλά είναι ζεστό.

Κάτι σαν το ιταλικό _αλ ντέντε_ που έχει να κάνει όμως με μακαρονάδα (όχι με βοδινό κρέας)

Εδώ και ένα Γλωσσάρι μαγειρικών όρων.

Δεν έχει όμως την κις λορέν (quiche lorraine) και μου κακοφαίνεται...






Σλουρπ...;) Σιλάνς!!!μπρε!!!!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2011)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι σημασία έχει η παράθεση όρων όπως κις λορέν. Με αυτή τη λογική, το pita και το feta που λένε οι Γάλλοι θα πρέπει να μου είναι αρκετό για να ανοίξω ένα νήμα με τίτλο «Ελληνικές λέξεις στη γαλλική γλώσσα».


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι σημασία έχει η παράθεση όρων όπως κις λορέν. Με αυτή τη λογική, το pita και το feta που λένε οι Γάλλοι θα πρέπει να μου είναι αρκετό για να ανοίξω ένα νήμα με τίτλο «Ελληνικές λέξεις στη γαλλική γλώσσα».



Δεν θα ήταν άκυρο. Το φαγητό ανήκει στις πολιτιστικές επιρροές, οπότε και το λεξιλόγιο μιας κουζίνας δείχνει το βαθμό διείσδυσης της κουζίνας σε άλλους πολιτισμούς. Το πόσο λίγες αγγλικές λέξεις για φαγητά έχουμε στο λεξιλόγιό μας σε σχέση π.χ. με τις τουρκικές ή τις γαλλικές είναι _και_ γλωσσικό φαινόμενο άξιο μελέτης. Ο δρόμος προς την καρδιά των πολιτισμών περνάει από το στομάχι. :)


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 9, 2011)

Τελικά, μετά από ενδελεχή ανάγνωση, βρέθηκε η λέξη αλλά υπερωνυμικά. (υπάρχει στην επεξήγηση)

*Κις (Quiche)* Τάρτα αλμυρή ή γλυκιά, με ποικιλία από γεμίσεις. Η *διασημότερη κις είναι η κις λοραίν* με γέμιση από αυγά, κρέμα γάλακτος και μπέικον.



> για να ανοίξω ένα νήμα με τίτλο «Ελληνικές λέξεις στη γαλλική γλώσσα


Υπόσχομαι να σε βοηθήσω αν το ξεκινήσεις. 

Eξάλλου, il y a partout des *amateurs remarquables* et des *professionnels nuls*.

Κι εδώ θα πρέπει ίσως να τονίσω ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά έχουν επηρεάσει περισσότερο τα ελληνικά απ'ότι τα γαλλικά. 
20.032 λέξεις και 2004 σελίδες με αρχ. στο λεκικό Τριανταφυλλίδη
8469 λέξεις και 847 σελίδες με γαλλ. στο λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη

Xαρές που θα κάνει ο Γ.Κ!!!


----------



## Immortalite (Feb 9, 2011)

Στο 3β νομίζω θα μπορούσαν να προστεθούν και τα "σαν βουάρ" και "σερβί".


----------



## sarant (Feb 9, 2011)

Καλώς ήρθες Immortalite!


----------



## Immortalite (Feb 9, 2011)

Καλώς σας βρήκα :) 
_Λουρκίζω εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό..._


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 1, 2011)

*Εξτρέ *: Τραπεζικός όρος. Τον ανέφερε φίλος τραπεζικός υπάλληλος. 
http://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&q=εξτρέ+τράπεζα&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=ee6b1a32db949609

L'*extrait de compte* vous permet de suivre chaque mois les opérations comptabilisées sur votre compte et notamment de connaître le détail des cotisations enregistrées à partir de vos déclarations de salaires.

Πρόκειται για απόσπασμα λογαριασμού; Και ποια η διαφορά από το _relevé de compte;_

Le *relevé de compte* contient toutes les opérations effectuées sur votre compte. Vous recevez un relevé de compte au moins une fois par mois.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2011)

Το αντίγραφο κίνησης του λογαριασμού. Παλιός όρος (τόσο παλιός, που έχει κάνει πολλά χρόνια και σαν «εξτραί», αλλά δίνει ένα μόνο εύρημα τώρα με την παλιά ορθογραφία). Τώρα τον λέμε και... _statement_. Δεν γνωρίζω τη διαφορά χρήσης των γαλλικών όρων.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 1, 2011)

Ευχ. Στον ορισμό του _εξτρέ _ αναφέρονται λεπτομερώς οι εισφορές στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. (από αυτά που διαβάζω δηλαδή).


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 1, 2011)

To extrait de compte το' χω ως απόσπασμα λογαριασμού, ενώ το relevé de compte ως αντίγραφο λογαριασμού.

Αμφότερα απ' το γαλλοελληνικό λεξικό οικονομικών όρων του Φούρτη.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 1, 2011)

Το *extrait *έχει συνώνυμα το *passage*, *fragment * (δεν είναι βέβαια οικονομικοί όροι αυτοί) ενώ το *relevé *λογικά θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο αναλυτικό. 

Oυπς... μάλλον με πρόλαβε ο Cadmian.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2011)

Όταν ήμουν στη Γαλλία, θυμάμαι ότι τα αντίγραφα λογαριασμού που μου έρχονταν στο σπίτι έγραφαν relevé de compte. Από το λίγο που το έψαξα, μου φαίνονται για συνώνυμα. Δεν παίρνω κι όρκο, όμως...

Edit: εδώ λέει:
a periodic statement prepared by a bank for each client
Type of:
relevé de compte
a document showing credits and debits

Λοιπόν, βλέπω στην banque populaire ότι μάλλον έχει δίκιο ο Κάδμιος:


*Le relevé de compte *: vous recevez un relevé de compte tous les mois présentant les crédits (sommes reçues sur le compte) et les débits (sommes qui en ont été retirées ou sommes correspondant à une écriture bancaire, par exemple : cotisation carte). Le libellé, qui suit la nature de l’opération relevée, correspond au nom de la personne ou de la société qui a reçu ou versé la somme. Il comprend également le numéro du chèque présenté. Le solde est la somme finale présente sur votre compte.

*Les consultations* : vous pouvez à tout moment demander à votre banque des extraits de compte. Ils vous permettent, entre 2 relevés, de savoir où vous en êtes. Vous pouvez également consulter votre solde :
- par internet, téléphone et même par SMS !
- via les distributeurs automatiques de votre Banque Populaire, si vous avez une carte de retrait ou de paiement.
​
Και εδώ τα δίνει συνώνυμα (σελίδα 6... )


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 1, 2011)

Eυχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το αντίγραφο κίνησης του λογαριασμού. Παλιός όρος (τόσο παλιός, που έχει κάνει πολλά χρόνια και σαν «εξτραί», αλλά δίνει ένα μόνο εύρημα τώρα με την παλιά ορθογραφία). Τώρα τον λέμε και... _statement_.


Πραγματικότητα την οποία αντιμετωπίζω καθημερινά:
-Φέρτε μου και τα τελευταία εκκαθαριστικά της κίνησης των δανείων σας.
-Εεε; Της εφορίας;
-Όχι, όχι. Τα εξτρέ.
-Τι 'ν' αυτό;
-Τα στέιτμεντ.
-Ααα! Ναι, βέβαια!
:)


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 4, 2011)

*κομπέρ *ο (ουσιαστικό άκλιτο) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :γαλλ. λ. *compère *(λατ. εκκλ. λ. com - pater = κουμπάρος)] κύριο πρόσωπο θεατρικής επιθεώρησης που συμμετέχει σ` όλες τις σκηνές της. 

Στο _cnrtl.fr_ όμως διαβάζουμε :
Simple comparse, personnage muet, figurant. Les jeunes gens sont arrivés, défilant comme les compères de théâtre (Stendhal, Mémoires d'un touriste, t. 3, 1838, p. 164).


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 9, 2011)

Αραμπέσκ και ποζισιόν - (arabesque et position) (όχι πολ ποζίσιον) ;)
Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει και Μπους αραμπέσκ 
Θυμίζει κάτι κινήσεις πλιέ ελαστίκ... που θα κάνουμε οι περισσότεροι αναγκαστικά στην Ελλάδα.





Προσθέτω και ένα πρασινομπλέ αραμπέσκ για φόντο...






Και το αραμπέσκ της ελληνικής οικονομίας


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 9, 2011)

Η αραμπέσκ στη μουσική είναι ένα σύντομο έργο, ή ακόμη και μία μελωδική φράση με διακοσμητικά μελίσματα.

Να και δύο διάσημες -και πολύ ωραίες- αραμπέσκ:


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 13, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ Cadmian :)

Στο #169 έχει την λέξη 'κλακ' στην κατηγορία "σινεμά". Εγώ το βρήκα ως καπέλο. Επίσης :

- κλακ (claque-γαλλ.) ψηλό ανδρικό καπέλο (βλέπε και εδώ)

- μιραμπό (mirabeau-γαλλ.) ημίσκληρο ανδρικό καπέλο 

- τρικαντό (tricadeau-γαλλ.) τρίκοχο καπέλο με γείσο και φτερά

http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/τρικαντό


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 14, 2011)

Ψάχνοντας να βρω τη σημασία για τη λέξη _ποτενσιόμετρο_ βρήκα ότι υπάρχει και τενσιόμετρο 

ποτενσιόμετρο < από το γαλλικό potensiomètre
- Ουσιαστικό
ποτενσιόμετρο ουδέτερο
1. αναλογικό ή ηλεκτρονικό εξάρτημα, που χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για τον έλεγχο της έντασης του ήχου, του τόνου κ.λπ. ενός ηχητικού σήματος
2. ο ροοστάτης
3. όργανο μέτρησης της ηλεκτρεγερτικής δύναμης και τάσης

Καλά... το απόθημα 'μέτρο' έχει ελληνική ρίζα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2011)

nevergrown said:


> Ψάχνοντας να βρω τη σημασία του _ποτενσιόμετρου_ βρήκα ότι υπάρχει και τενσιόμετρο
> 
> ποτενσιόμετρο < από το γαλλικό potensiomètre
> [] Ουσιαστικό
> ...


Ερώτηση: βλέπω στη Βίκι ότι ο εφευρέτης του ποτενσιόμετρου ήταν Γερμανός (γερμανικά, Potentiometer). Δεν είναι πιο πιθανό να πέρασε η λέξη στα ελληνικά από τα γερμανικά;


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 14, 2011)

Kι εγώ τώρα βλέπω ότι στα αγγλικά πέρασε από τα λατινικά http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=potentiometer


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι ο σύνδεσμος που δίνεις εξηγεί την ετυμολογία της λέξης, δηλαδή από ποια γλώσσα προέρχονται τα επιμέρους συστατικά της, όχι όμως το σε ποια γλώσσα πρωτοδημιουργήθηκε. 
Μήπως να το μεταφέρουμε στις γερμανικές λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα; Τι λέτε οι τεχνοκράτες;


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 14, 2011)

Βέβαια το θέμα είναι σε ποια γλώσσα προστρέχει ένας επιστήμονας όταν δημιουργεί κάτι. Ή αν προστρέχουν άλλοι γι'αυτόν
Για το 'tensiometer' πάντως http://www.memidex.com/tensiometer+tension-wire-fiber
διαβάζουμε Etymology: Directly or via French from Latin tension- "stretching" from tendere "stretch"

Να τονίσω ότι δεν ξέρω καθόλου το _memidex.com_
Αναφέρει βέβαια 'comme source' to 'encarta' (Source: Encarta Dictionary)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2011)

nevergrown said:


> Για το 'tensiometer' πάντως http://www.memidex.com/tensiometer+tension-wire-fiber
> διαβάζουμε Etymology: Directly or via French *from Latin* tension- "stretching" from tendere "stretch"
> 
> Να τονίσω ότι δεν ξέρω καθόλου το _memidex.com_


Πρώτο συνθετικό λατινικό, δεύτερο συνθετικό ελληνικό, και η εφεύρεση μάλλον από Αμερικάνο, από ό,τι λέει εδώ.
The invention of the tensiometer for measurement of soil water matric potential is commonly attributed to Willard Gardner, with the first robust design for field applications attributed to Lorenzo A. Richards during the early 1920s. However, evidence shows that the original design was proposed by Burton E. Livingston as early as 1908 (perhaps earlier) with advanced implementation of similar concepts for "measuring the capillary lift of soils" by Lynde and Dupre in 1913.​


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 14, 2011)

Τώρα αν παραπονεθείς για μεταχρονολογημένο ποστ είναι γιατί δεν μ'αφήνεις ποτέ να ολοκληρώσω τη σκέψη μου.  Ε, και το 'via French' είναι η πρώτη γλώσσα πηγή. Εντάξει, οι Γάλλοι το πήραν από τα λατινικά.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2011)

Δε διαφωνώ. Πιστεύω ωστόσο ότι καμία από τις δύο αναρτήσεις δεν ανήκει στο νήμα για τις _γαλλικές_ λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 14, 2011)

Ούτε συμφωνώ για την ώρα αλλά ούτε διαφωνώ. Είναι δικαίωμα του κάθε ανθρώπου να πιστεύει ό,τι θέλει, ακόμα κι αν όλοι οι άλλοι πιστεύουν το αντίθετο... Ετυμολογικά πιστεύω πως υπάρχει αρκετή γαλλική επιρροή (λόγω της περιόδου που πήραμε το λήμμα) αλλά νταξ. Ίσως και να μαι σίγουρος... Να πούμε βέβαια ότι υπάρχουν και αδικίες στη γλώσσα. Έχουμε μιλήσει άλλωστε γι αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

Η λέξη που σίγουρα πήραμε από τα γαλλικά είναι το *ποτανσιόμετρο*. ;)


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Η λέξη που σίγουρα πήραμε από τα γαλλικά είναι το *ποτανσιόμετρο*. ;)



Που με τη σειρά του μας δίνει και μερικά *ποτασιόμετρα. Καμία σχέση με το *ποτάσσιο, γιατί απλώς *ποτάσσιο ή *ποτάσιο δεν υπάρχει. Ούτε *καλιόμετρο και το *καλλιόμετρο απαντάται μόνο σε καλλιστεία.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 18, 2011)

Εκτός από τα καλλιστεία...


... υπάρχουν και *μπαλ ντε τετ* (bal de tête) 
αλλά και *μπαλ ντ'ανφάν* (bal d'enfants) :)

Από ένα χορό ημι-μεταμφιεσμένων - Μπαλ ντε τετ






Kαι ένα "γκραν ζετέ" (grand jeté)


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2011)

Μια ψειροπαρατήρηση: στα γαλλικά (ιταλικά κ.ά.) δεν αφήνουμε διάστημα μετά την απόστροφο, στα ελληνικά αφήνουμε. Άρα:
*bal d’enfants* μπαλ ντ’ ανφάν


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 18, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ. Τα ελληνικά μου μπορεί να έχουν κάποια τομπέ ή και αρετέ αλλά με τις διορθώσεις αυτές σιγά σιγά απογειώνονται.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 22, 2011)

Ίσως κάποιοι να ενδιαφέρονται και για την ελληνική επίδραση στην γαλλική γλώσσα.
Προτείνω σχετική βιβλιογραφία :

"Trésors des racines grecques" των Jean Bouffartigue και της Anne-Marie Delrieu 





"Les racines grecques du vocabulaire français" του Jacques Cellard





Και κάποιες ετυμολογίες έκπληξη
"Les étymologies surprises" του René Garrus 





Και το "Étonnantes étymologies" (Astonishing etymologies) του γνωστού Bernard Pivot


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2011)

Για αυτά θα άξιζε να ξεκινήσει ένα καινούργιο νήμα, αλλά προφανώς ενδιαφέρουν μόνο οι étonnantes étymologies και όχι οι γνωστές. Κανένας εδώ δεν ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει ότι η λέξη _étymologie_ έχει ελληνική προέλευση. Ας μη γίνουμε το φόρουμ του αυτονόητου.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 23, 2011)

Εκτός από τα φαγώσιμα "μπισκουί" υπάρχουν και... 
http://www.houselife.gr/home_decoration/gr/50/1/?w=%CC%D0%C9%D3%CA%CF%D5%C9
ΜΠΙΣΚΟΥΙ = Είναι ένα είδος λευκών, διακοσμητικών αντικειμένων, συνήθως μικρών αγαλμάτων, από λευκή πορσελάνη ή κεραμική πάστα που ψήνεται χωρίς επισμάλτωση (Ο γαλλικός όρος biscuit, που σημαίνει και μπισκότο, υποδηλώνει το μεγάλο βαθμό ψησίματος,όπου υπόκειται το αντικείμενο). Τα κεραμικά μπισκουί έχουν πορώδη επιφάνεια, ενώ τα πορσελάνινα δεν είναι υδροπερατά. Κι όσο καλύτερης ποιότητας είναι η πορσελάνη, τα διακοσμητικά αντικείμενα αποκτούν την υφή λεπτού, ολόλευκου μαρμάρου. Υπέροχα κομμάτια μπισκουί υπάρχουν στην Κίνα, από την εποχή της δυναστείας των Χαν. Στην Ευρώπη, πάντως, τα πρώτα αντικείμενα με αυτήν την τεχνική πρωτοεμφανίζονται το1751, από τα γαλλικά βασιλικά εργαστήρια της Βανσέν και γρήγορα γίνονται ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλή.Τα ωραιότερα, όμως, δείγματα μπισκουί κατασκευάζονται στο εργαστήριο των Σεβρών, παράλληλα με τις γνωστές, ομώνυμες πορσελάνες. Τα διακοσμητικά αντικείμενα μπισκουί, κυρίως αυτά των Σεβρών, θεωρούνται πραγματικά έργα τέχνης. Χάρη στη λευκότητα και την υφή τους μοιάζουν με μαρμάρινα γλυπτά και η τιμή τους είναι αρκετά υψηλή.
Κι εδώ βοηθός μαγειρικής τέχνης για *σεφ ντε γκραντ*, *ρεστορατέρ*, *σεφ τουρνάν* κτλ... σε pdf http://www.oeek.gr/documents/analitika/Βοηθ_Μαγειρ_Τέχνης.pdf



nickel said:


> ... Ας μη γίνουμε το φόρουμ του αυτονόητου.



_Ζαμέ των ζαμών_... όπως θα' λεγε και η Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου. ;)

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q="ζαμέ+των+ζαμών"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq= 


Ή _ζαμαί_... όπως το προτιμάτε. 

Καλό είναι να διορθώνουν οι μοντερατέρ αφού τελειώσει ο χρόνος για το μήνυμα γιατί ενδέχεται να μπερδεύεται ο γράφων και να μην προλαβαίνει να κάνει τις απαραίτητες διορθώσεις.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 24, 2011)

Λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται τελευταία όλο και περισσότερο στην τοπογραφία κυρίως είναι το κροκί. Κροκί: (γαλλικά : croquis) -ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο στο χέρι, πριν αρχίσουν οι μετρήσεις
-βοηθάει στη συνέχεια, ώστε να ξέρεις κάθε σημείο που μέτρησες τι παριστάνει
-αυτός που επιμελείται του κροκί, αποκαλείται κροκίστας.
http://tsenteminho.blogspot.com/2007_10_01_archive.html

Kαι ένα μπλουζάκι κροκί





Στο cnrtl.fr πάντως δεν υπάρχει αναφορά σε χρώμα.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/croquis


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2011)

nevergrown said:


> Στο cnrtl.fr πάντως δεν υπάρχει αναφορά σε χρώμα.



Ωραία η παρατήρησή σου. Ενώ το _croquis_ προέρχεται, σύμφωνα με το Robert, από κάποιο _crokier_ «χτυπώ», το χρώμα το _κροκί_ είναι ελληνικότατο (ο _κρόκος_ είναι ομηρική λέξη) και στα γαλλικά το λένε _jaune safran_.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 27, 2011)

Το _ταμπά _(tabac) πρέπει λογικά να είναι πιο σκούρο χρώμα όπως το παντοφλέ παπούτσι



αν και βλέπω και πιο ανοιχτόχρωμα αντικείμενα που φέρνουν σε κροκί.

π.χ.



Μάλλον έχουμε να κάνουμε με ανοιχτό ταμπά.



Απροπό, το _βεραμάν _στα γαλλικά προφέρεται 'βεραμάντ' - _vert amande _(αμυγδαλωτό πράσινο).


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2011)

nevergrown said:


> [...]
> Απροπό, το _βεραμάν _στα γαλλικά προφέρεται 'βεραμάντ' - _vert amande _(αμυγδαλωτό πράσινο).



Μάλλον θα εννοείς πράσινο του (φρέσκου) αμύγδαλου, γιατί αν το αμυγδαλωτό είναι πράσινο, καλύτερα να μην το φας, θα 'χει μουχλιάσει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

Είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον ότι οι κλιτές λέξεις της ελληνικής για τα χρώματα και τις αποχρώσεις τους αντικαταστάθηκαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό από άκλιτες λέξεις της γαλλικής. Αναφέρθηκαν στην αρχή και τις επαναλαμβάνω με προσθήκες και με τη σημερινή ορθογραφία τους:
ακαζού, βεραμάν, γκρενά, γκρι, γκρι σουρί, εκρού, ιβουάρ, καφέ, κρεμ, λιλά, μελανζέ, μοβ, μπεζ, μπλε, μπλε μαρέν, μπλε ρουά, μπορντό, παλ, παστέλ, ροζ, ροζέ, σαμπανί, σαξ, σιελ, σικλαμέν, σομόν, ταμπά, τιρκουάζ, φιμέ, φονσέ, φραμπουάζ, φρεζ, φωσφοριζέ κ.ά.

Αυτό που θεωρώ αξιοπρόσεκτο εδώ είναι ότι, ενώ το _ταμπάκο_ το πήραμε από άλλη γλώσσα (από τα ισπανικά λένε τα λεξικά, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να μας ήρθε με γκέλα από τα ιταλικά), τη λέξη για το χρώμα την πήραμε από τα γαλλικά. Ταυτόχρονα, με την επιρροή της αγγλικής λέξης για τον καπνό, πολλοί νομίζουν ότι και το νησάκι που κάνει παρέα στο Τρινιντάντ (Τρινιδάδ), το Tobago, γράφεται Τομπάκο! 

Για την απόχρωση τού _ταμπά_ ειδικότερα, η γκάμα στις γκουγκλοεικόνες είναι μεγάλη. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι το _ταμπά_ δεν έχει κόκκινο, ούτε πολύ κίτρινο. Ποιο είναι το καφέ των αποξηραμένων φύλλων του καπνού;

.......................................................................................
*Tobago*. Island, southeastern West Indies. The island, part of the republic of Trinidad and Tobago, was so named by Columbus when he discovered it in 1498. He took it from Haitian tambaku, "pipe," alluding to the islanders' strange habit of lighting the dried cut leaves of the tobacco plant in a pipe and inhaling the toxic fumes, which they believed had medicinal properties. (Από το _Placenames of the world_ τού Adrian Room.)​


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 31, 2011)

Nα και το βερμιγιόν (vermillon) που είναι παράλληλα και ο συνθετικός θειούχος υδράργυρος (sulfure de mercure artificiel).


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2011)

Που είναι το σκουληκάκι, μια και κάπου πίσω του βρίσκεται το λατινικό _vermiculus_. Οι αγγλόφωνοι να θυμούνται ότι στα αγγλικά γράφεται με ένα -_l_-, _vermilion_.

Ωραία προσθήκη, το ξέχασα εντελώς.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 3, 2011)

Απ' ότι φαίνεται η λέξη φορμά (format) δεν είναι πια μόνο όρος του σινεμά.
Το πλάτος της λωρίδας του φιλμ σε χιλιοστά του μέτρου. Οι καθιερωμένες διαστάσεις του φιλμ στην ιστορία του κινηματογράφου είναι 8mm, 16mm, 35mm και 70mm.

Είναι όρος γενικότερος, χρησιμοποιείται πλέον και στην πληροφορική, εκτυπωτές, αρχεία, φωτογραφία κ.ά. και αφορά γενικότερα το σύνολο των διαστάσεων πολλών πραγμάτων.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Βεβαίως, και προσθέτω, για να το σχολιάσω, το λήμμα *φορμά* του ΛΝΕΓ, πάνω από το λήμμα _*φόρμα*_:

*φορμά* (το) {άκλ.} ελλην. _διαμόρφωση, μορφοποίηση_ 1. ΠΛΗΡΟΦ. η μορφή που δίνουμε σε ένα κείμενο, όταν το επεξεργαζόμαστε σε ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή 2. ΤΕΧΝΟΛ. το είδος συστήματος μετάδοσης εικόνας, π.χ. _το φορμά PAL_.
[ΕΤΥΜ < γαλλ. format < ιταλ. formato (αρχικώς όρος τής τυπογραφίας) < λατ. formatus < ρ. formare «μορφοποιώ» < forma «μορφή»].

Παρότι υπάρχει και λήμμα *φορμάτ* από τη λανθασμένη προφορά του παροξύτονου αγγλικού _format_, η σημασία μάς ήρθε από την αγγλική και της φορέσαμε τη γαλλική φορεσιά του _φορμά_ αντί την παλιότερη ιταλική _φόρμα_. Για το ρήμα καταφύγαμε στο κοινό και για τα τρία ουσιαστικά _φορμάρω_ (από το ιταλικό _formare_). Και εν συνεχεία: _φορμάρισμα, φορμαρισμένος_.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 4, 2011)

κουλί (coulis) (όχι μόνο φράουλας ή φραμπουάζ ή γενικότερα φρούτων αλλά και λαχανικών).
Από την αγγλική βίκι :
A coulis (pronounced /kuːˈliː/, "koo-LEE") (French, from Old French couleis, from Vulgar Latin cōlāticus, from Latin cōlātus, past participle of cōlāre, to strain) is a form of thick sauce made from puréed and strained vegetables or fruits.
Στην γαλλική βίκι :
Un coulis est un suc obtenu après avoir écrasé un aliment dans un tamis. Il sert généralement de sauce.
Exemples: (εκτός από λαχανικά γίνεται και με πουρέ από φρούτα)
coulis de tomate, autre nom de la sauce tomate...
coulis de fruits rouges (cassis, groseilles...) en accompagnement d'un dessert tel le flan blanc, la panna cotta.

Βουαλά ένα κουλί αρωματικών φυτών http://magires.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html

Άνηθος
Μαϊντανός
Φρέσκα κρεμμυδάκια
Λίγο πράσο ( μόνο τα πράσινα φίλα)
Σπανάκι

Σοτάρουμε όλα τα υλικά σε λίγο βουτυράκι, σβήνουμε με λίγο λευκό κρασί και τα αφήνουμε να βράσουν... Προσθέτουμε λίγο νερό, και αφού κρίνουμε ότι είναι όλα τα υλικά βρασμένα, τότε τα αλέθουμε στο μπλέντερ. Πρέπει να έχει τη μορφή παχιάς κρέμας, γι αυτό στο νερό πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί.



> η σημασία μάς ήρθε από την αγγλική και της φορέσαμε τη γαλλική φορεσιά του φορμά αντί την παλιότερη ιταλική φόρμα


Πόσο μαγικά όμορφα _μπλέκονται _ οι γλώσσες!


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 10, 2011)

Η μπρασερί (brasserie) είναι ο γαλλικός όρος για την μπυραρία, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα στον γαλλόφωνο και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο για να περιγράψει εστιατόρια μεσαίου μεγέθους που μένουν ανοιχτά αργά. Έτσι απαιτούν κρατήσεις και παρέχουν πολλά γεύματα την ημέρα. Το φαγητό είναι συνήθως απλό, και μπορείτε να το απολαύσετε με μπύρα, κρασί ή άλλα ποτά. 

Kαι μπρασσερί με δύο '_σ_'.

*
Σημείωση διαχειριστή: Παρακαλώ να μην παραθέτετε ποτέ σελίδες από μηχανική μετάφραση σαν πηγές. —nickel*


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 10, 2011)

Brasserie= μπυραρία .... αλλά μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ και η λέξη ζυθεστιατόριο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2011)

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τη γαλλική και επειδή δεν μας ψυλλιάζει καθόλου η ίδια η λέξη, _brasserie_ στα γαλλικά είναι και η ζυθοποιία, από το ρήμα _brasser_, που γενικότερα σημαίνει «ανακατεύω» και ειδικότερα (_brasser la bière_) «παρασκευάζω μπίρα». Τα αγγλικά αντίστοιχα είναι _brewery_ και _brew_.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 10, 2011)

Πολύ σωστά, η πρώτη σημασία είναι αυτή. Εμείς την χρησιμοποιούμε μάλλον (για την ώρα τουλάχιστον) μόνο μετωνυμικά, δηλαδή με την έννοια του χώρου εστίασης.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει ότι σε ορισμένα πεδία μπορεί η γαλλική γλώσσα να επηρεάζει την παραγωγή νέων λέξεων (που δεν προέρχονται από τα γαλλικά) ή την εισαγωγή ξενικών (μη γαλλικών) λέξεων: Ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα είναι η ελλ. λ. *σπικάζ* (η οποία προήλθε από τη σύνθεση του αγγλ. _σπίκερ_ με το γαλλ. τέρμα -_άζ_), κι ένα άλλο η ελλ. λ. *χακί* (που προσάρμοσε το αγγλ. _κάκι_ με το οξύτονο τέρμα -_ί_ άλλων άκλιτων χρωμάτων).

Ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα, για το οποίο όμως δεν είχαμε μιλήσει μέχρι τώρα, είναι η λ. *ντριμπλέρ* (ή *ντριπλέρ* ή *τριπλέρ*), από το αγγλικής προέλευσης _ντρίμπλα_ (ή _ντρίπλα_ ή _τρίπλα_) και το οξύτονο γαλλ. τέρμα _-έρ_.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 16, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει ότι σε ορισμένα πεδία μπορεί η γαλλική γλώσσα να επηρεάζει την παραγωγή νέων λέξεων (που δεν προέρχονται από τα γαλλικά) ή την εισαγωγή ξενικών (μη γαλλικών) λέξεων: Ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα είναι η ελλ. λ. *σπικάζ* (η οποία προήλθε από τη σύνθεση του αγγλ. _σπίκερ_ με το γαλλ. τέρμα -_άζ_), κι ένα άλλο η ελλ. λ. *χακί* (που προσάρμοσε το αγγλ. _κάκι_ με το οξύτονο τέρμα -_ί_ άλλων άκλιτων χρωμάτων).
> 
> Ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα, για το οποίο όμως δεν είχαμε μιλήσει μέχρι τώρα, είναι η λ. *ντριμπλέρ* (ή *ντριπλέρ* ή *τριπλέρ*), από το αγγλικής προέλευσης _ντρίμπλα_ (ή _ντρίπλα_ ή _τρίπλα_) και το οξύτονο γαλλ. τέρμα _-έρ_.


 
Βεβαίως η γαλλική και kaki έχει και ντριμπλέρ. Ο δεύτερος δεν αποτελεί σε καμία περίπτωση γαλλότροπο ελληνικό σχηματισμό, αλλά εισαγωγή από τα γαλλικά.
Από την άλλη, το σπικάζ (και κάποτε σπηκάζ) μοιάζει σαν "στέιτζ" από την ανάποδη.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Ρογήρε, το γνωρίζω ότι η γαλλική έχει _ντριμπλέρ_, εισαχθέντα από την αγγλική (λένε τα λεξικά). Αλλά το θεωρώ πολύ περισσότερο ολιγοπίθανο το να έχει καθιερωθεί η _ντρίμπλα_ στην ελληνική γλώσσα σε βαθμό που να τη γνωρίζουν ακόμη και τα νήπια (τη λέξη, όχι κατ' ανάγκη τη σωστή εκτέλεσή της), και να θεωρούμε εύλογο το να μην εκμεταλλευτήκαμε τα τόσα εις -_έρ_ (σουτέρ, εξπέρ, μποξέρ, σκιέρ, μπαλαντέρ κλπ) για να σχηματίσουμε από μόνοι μας τον _ντριμπλέρ_ και, αντί γι' αυτό, περιμέναμε να τον εισαγάγουμε από τα γαλλικά.

Για δε το χακί, δεν το λέω εγώ (ότι δηλ. το πήραμε μεν από τα αγγλικά όμως του κοτσάραμε τον γαλλικό τονισμό) αλλά το ΛΚΝ.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 16, 2011)

Για το χακί ούτε εγώ υποστηρίζω ότι το πήραμε από τα γαλλικά, άλλωστε τότε θα ήταν και πιο δύσκολη η τροπή του "κ" σε "χ" (για τον ντριμπλέρ, όμως, θα επέμενα).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> ...για τον ντριμπλέρ, όμως, θα επέμενα...


Να ορίσουμε τότε τόπο και χρόνο αναμέτρησης των επιχειρημάτων μας. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 16, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Να ορίσουμε τότε τόπο και χρόνο αναμέτρησης των επιχειρημάτων μας. :)


 
ΟΚ!;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2011)

Κατανοώ απόλυτα το ότι κάποιος που βρίσκεται σε διαρκή επαφή με τη γαλλική γλώσσα είναι πιθανότερο να βλέπει ωσμωτική επίδραση της γαλλικής στην ελληνική όταν υπάρχει σχηματισμένος ένας παρόμοιος όρος στη γαλλική — αλλά από την άλλη δεν μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε το γεγονός ότι στην ποδοσφαιρόγλωσσα έχουμε ήδη τα _σουτέρ_ και _πασέρ_ (που δεν υπάρχουν επί της ουσίας ως τέτοια ούτε στα αγγλικά ούτε στα γαλλικά), οπότε πράγματι υφίσταται ισχυρός αναλογικός μηχανισμός στο συγκεκριμένο πεδίο (πρβλ. επίσης _πάσα_ με _ντρίπλα_, και _σουτάρω_, _πασάρω_ με _ντριμπλάρω_ — οι λέξεις έχουν κοινά παραγωγικά τέρματα, ασχέτως του εάν ήρθαν από τα αγγλικά ή τα ιταλικά, κι άσχετα με το αν σχηματίστηκαν υποχωρητικά ή όχι). Έχω δε την αίσθηση πως στο εν λόγω πεδίο, εφόσον μπορεί να σχηματιστεί δισύλλαβος όρος σε /er/, αυτός θα είναι οξύτονος κατά το γαλλικό πρότυπο. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι εδώ όπου ο Tony Garrett τού BBC λέει _goaler_ («γκόλερ» η απλούστερη ελληνική μεταγραφή) και στα ελληνικά γράφτηκε _γκολέρ_ (κι ας αγνούμε το —οξύτονο— κεμπεκουάδικο _gôleur_ μέσω του οποίου η λέξη επανεισήχθη ως αντιδάνειο στα αγγλικά).

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ για άλλον λόγο επισκέπτομαι σήμερα το παρόν νήμα, και συγκεκριμένα για να προσθέσω στις ελληνικές λέξεις που προέρχονται από τη γαλλική τη λέξη *μουαγιέ* / *μουαγέ*, που είναι ο πιατσικός όρος για την πλήμνη τού τροχού (αγγλ. _wheel hub_, γαλλ. _moyeu_).

Και μια σημείωση για την _πλήμνη_, αφού βρέθηκε στο επίκεντρο (no pun intended ) της συζήτησης. Στη βιαστική προφορική γλώσσα τής πιάτσας —πέρα από μουαγ(ι)έ, φυσικά— συχνότερα θα την ακούσετε _πλήμη_ παρά _πλήμνη_. Ωστόσο για λόγους τάξεως να διευκρινίσουμε ότι, αν και ανήκουν στην ίδια ετυμολογική οικογένεια (από το _πίμπλημι_ "γεμίζω"), άλλο _πλήμνη_ "κεντρική κεφαλή τροχού" κι άλλο _πλήμη_ "πλημυρίδα". (Τώρα βέβαια η γραφή _πλημύρα / πλημυρίδα / πλημυρίζω_ έναντι της γραφής _πλημμύρα / πλημμυρίδα / πλημμυρίζω_ είναι ένα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα.)


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Έχω μια σοβαρή απορία: το _τριολέ_ είναι γαλλική λέξη; Θέλω να πω, έχει όλα τα γνωρίσματα της γαλλικής λέξης (π.χ. τόνο στη λήγουσα — όχι, ξέρω ότι το «ολέ» τού «καφέ ολέ» είναι διαφορετικό), υπάρχει και γαλλική λέξη _triolet_ (που όμως δεν σημαίνει το ίδιο με την ελληνική), θα μπορούσαμε όμως να εντάξουμε τη λέξη στις γαλλικές; Ή είναι απλώς ένα ελληνικό _τρίο_ (εντάξει, ιταλικό _trio_) στο οποίο κολλήσαμε μια φιοριτούρα σαν εκείνη του _καμπριολέ_;


----------



## Earion (May 24, 2011)

Πολύ μου άρεσε η καινούργια διαφήμιση της Cosmote 






και περίμενα να μας την παρουσιάσει κάποιος. Πού είστε οι γαλλοτραφείς εδώ μέσα να σχολιάσετε;


----------



## rogne (May 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έχω μια σοβαρή απορία: το _τριολέ_ είναι γαλλική λέξη; Θέλω να πω, έχει όλα τα γνωρίσματα της γαλλικής λέξης (π.χ. τόνο στη λήγουσα — όχι, ξέρω ότι το «ολέ» τού «καφέ ολέ» είναι διαφορετικό), υπάρχει και γαλλική λέξη _triolet_ (που όμως δεν σημαίνει το ίδιο με την ελληνική), θα μπορούσαμε όμως να εντάξουμε τη λέξη στις γαλλικές; Ή είναι απλώς ένα ελληνικό _τρίο_ (εντάξει, ιταλικό _trio_) στο οποίο κολλήσαμε μια φιοριτούρα σαν εκείνη του _καμπριολέ_;


 
Από το Grand Robert:

*1. triolet* n. m. 
ETYM. 1545; mot franco-provençal, du lat. trifolium (→ Trèfle).

Régional. Trèfle rampant. — Lupuline*.

*2. triolet* n. m. 
ETYM. 1488; emploi métaphorique de 1. triolet.

1 Hist. littér. Poème à forme fixe, de huit vers sur deux rimes, dont le premier, le quatrième et le septième sont semblables. | Les triolets de Banville (Odes funambulesques). 
* Le triolet (…) remonte au Moyen Age. Les Parnassiens ont essayé de le ressusciter; on cite couramment un triolet d'Alphonse Daudet. 
R. Queneau, Bâtons, chiffres et lettres, p. 328.
2 (1839; avec infl. de trio). Mus. Groupe de trois notes d'égale valeur qui se jouent dans le temps de deux, lorsqu'elles sont surmontées du chiffre trois. --> Sextolet. | Un triolet de croches vaut une noire.

*triolisme *n. m. 
ETYM. 1985; de trio.

Didact. Relation sexuelle à trois partenaires. | Etre amateur de triolisme.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2013)

*Γκρουπάζ*, λέξη που κινείται σήμερα πάνω απ' τους 17 χιλιόγκουγκλους, προέρχεται από το *groupage *(προφανώς μέσω της αγγλικής ή είναι ατόφια η αγγλική λέξη με γαλλική εκφορά) και δηλώνει το ομαδοποιημένο (πολυσυλλεκτικό) φορτίο — το αντίθετο είναι το πλήρες φορτηγό ή κοντέινερ.

ΥΓ Με ρέγουλα τα ευρήματα, μην πάθετε κάνα εγκεφαλικό από εκφράσεις τού τύπου: «Συνεχείς αναχωρήσεις από και προς Τουρκία γκρουπάζ και *πλήρες* φορτηγών».


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Eπειδή πρόσφατα έστειλα κάποια πράγματα Ελλάδα γκρουπάζ, και μέχρι να το κανονίσω μίλησα μάλλον με όλους τους εκπροσώπους του κλάδου από Λονδίνο μέχρι Αθήνα (εντάξει υπερβάλλω), έχω ισχυρή υποψία ότι η λέξη γκρουπάζ ανήκει σε αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται περισότερο απο τους μη-αγγλόφωνους παρά από τους αγγλόφωνους, τουλάχιστον στην Ευρώπη (και την προφέρανε γκρουπάζ, αλλά αυτό δε λέει τίποτα). Οι Άγγλοι μεταφορείς (διάφοροι, όχι ένας) μιλάγανε κυρίως για part-load και consolidation (μια έρευνα στο ιντερνέτιο θα σας πείσει). 
Οπότε, επειδή και το γκρουπ το πήρανε οι Άγγλοι από τους Γάλλους, μήπως η λέξη στην πιάτσα δεν έχει αγγλική προέλευση; 
Θα βοηθούσε ίσως αν ξέραμε πότε εμφανίζεται στην αγγλική γλώσσα και πότε σε άλλες.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2013)

*αλεζουάρ*
αλεζουάρ [alezuár] το, indecl, engineer. & naut reamer (syn γλύφανο): άνοιξέ το με το ~ | μεγάλωσε την τρύπα με το ~ [fr Fr alésoir 'borer; reamer']


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2014)

Για δάνεια προς και από τα γαλλικά, πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα στον χτεσινό Σαραντάκο, εδώ:
*Λίγα λόγια για τις ελληνογαλλικές γλωσσικές ανταλλαγές*


----------



## mono_aekara (Jul 28, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Κατανοώ απόλυτα το ότι κάποιος που βρίσκεται σε διαρκή επαφή με τη γαλλική γλώσσα είναι πιθανότερο να βλέπει ωσμωτική επίδραση της γαλλικής στην ελληνική όταν υπάρχει σχηματισμένος ένας παρόμοιος όρος στη γαλλική — αλλά από την άλλη δεν μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε το γεγονός ότι στην ποδοσφαιρόγλωσσα έχουμε ήδη τα _σουτέρ_ και _πασέρ_ (που δεν υπάρχουν επί της ουσίας ως τέτοια ούτε στα αγγλικά ούτε στα γαλλικά), οπότε πράγματι υφίσταται ισχυρός αναλογικός μηχανισμός στο συγκεκριμένο πεδίο



Αν και περάσανε χρόνια από τότε που γράφτηκε το παραπάνω, τα σουτέρ, πασέρ, ντριμπλέρ υπάρχουν και παραϋπάρχουν στα γαλλικά (shooteur, passeur, dribbleur). Πάντως, ακόμα και αν η κατάληξη -ερ αρχίζει να γίνεται παραγωγική της ελληνικής, έχει να φάει πολλά καρβέλια πριν φτάσει την επιτυχία της -τζη ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

mono_aekara said:


> Αν και περάσανε χρόνια από τότε που γράφτηκε το παραπάνω, τα σουτέρ, πασέρ, ντριμπλέρ υπάρχουν και παραϋπάρχουν στα γαλλικά (shooteur, passeur, dribbleur).



Έχεις δίκιο ότι υπάρχουν στα γαλλικά, αλλά θα έλεγα κι εγώ ότι δεν τις _πήραμε_ από τα γαλλικά αλλά σχηματίστηκαν κατ' αναλογία από αγγλικές λέξεις — ακριβώς όπως τις έφτιαξαν και οι Γάλλοι. 



mono_aekara said:


> Πάντως, ακόμα και αν η κατάληξη -ερ αρχίζει να γίνεται παραγωγική της ελληνικής, έχει να φάει πολλά καρβέλια πριν φτάσει την επιτυχία της -τζη



Και ο _αεκτζής_ αποκλείεται να γίνει ποτέ _αεκέρ_...


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Και ο _αεκτζής_ αποκλείεται να γίνει ποτέ _αεκέρ_...



Never say nevér. Γιατί, ενώ στο σουβλατζίδικο δουλεύει ο σουβλατζής, στην πολύ διαδεδομένη πια σουβλακερί, ποιος θα δουλεύει αυριομεθαύριο; Ο σουβλακέρ. 

Στ' αφτιά πολλών, το γαλλικό αξάν, μον κερ, έχει άλλον αέρ.


----------



## mono_aekara (Jul 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έχεις δίκιο ότι υπάρχουν στα γαλλικά, αλλά θα έλεγα κι εγώ ότι δεν τις _πήραμε_ από τα γαλλικά αλλά σχηματίστηκαν κατ' αναλογία από αγγλικές λέξεις — ακριβώς όπως τις έφτιαξαν και οι Γάλλοι.



Δύσκολο να αποδειχτεί αυτό. Και άντε να το δεχτούμε για τον σουτέρ και τον ντριμπλέρ, αλλά η λέξη πασέρ υπάρχει από παλιά στα γαλλικά. Τέλος πάντων, ας μη δίνουμε ιδέες στον Alexis Spyropoulos και αρχίσει τα "πασeuγ" ή τα "πάσah" :)

Το ποδόσφαιρο είναι βρετανικό προϊόν και από άγγλους ναύτες διαδόθηκε στον κόσμο, αλλά σε μια εποχή κατά την οποία τα γαλλικά ήταν πιο διαδεδομένα από τα αγγλικά. Επίσης, χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει πολύ, θυμάμαι ότι πολλοί μεγάλοι έλληνες _ποδοσφαιράνθρωποι_ των αρχών του περασμένου αιώνα πέρασαν από την Γαλλία (Νεγρεπόντης) ή ήρθαν από γαλλόφωνα αστικά περιβάλλοντα (Νικολαΐδης). Πρέπει επίσης να δει κανείς ποιά ήταν και η πρώτη ξένη γλώσσα των τότε δημοσιογράφων... 




nickel said:


> Και ο _αεκτζής_ αποκλείεται να γίνει ποτέ _αεκέρ_...



Εννοείται! Η ΑΕΚ όμως άλλαξε τόνο: ενώ αρχικά προφερόταν γαλλοπρεπώς ΑΈΚ (βλ. ΑΈΛ, ΑΌΚ, ΑΌΒ κτλ) έγινε ΆΕΚ (μάλλον μεταπολεμικά). 

Το τελευταίο (από όσο ξέρω) ντοκουμέντο του παλιού τονισμού βρίσκεται σε αυτή τη συνέντευξη του εκ των ιδρυτών Μενέλαου Ιωνά:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfFBOwPic7Y


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

Ναι, προφανώς για τα αγγλικής προέλευσης το έλεγα, όχι για τον _πασέρ_.

Αλλά για Αέκ πρώτη φορά ακούω σήμερα! Ενισχύει την τάση μου να γράφω «Σύριζα» αντί για ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (για να μην έρθουν οι Ζίζεκ και μας τον κάνουν «Συρίζα»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2014)

mono_aekara said:


> Εννοείται! Η ΑΕΚ όμως άλλαξε τόνο: ενώ αρχικά προφερόταν γαλλοπρεπώς ΑΈΚ (βλ. ΑΈΛ, ΑΌΚ, ΑΌΒ κτλ) έγινε ΆΕΚ (μάλλον μεταπολεμικά).


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι γαλλοπρεπές. Απλώς στο μυαλό του ομιλητή είναι η Α-Ε-Πόλης, ο Α-Ο-Κάμπου κλπ. Το ότι ανέβασε τον τόνο (μόνη, άραγε) η ΑΕΚ είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παρατήρηση και ελπίζω να έχει και μια ανάλογα ενδιαφέρουσα εξήγηση.


----------



## mono_aekara (Jul 28, 2014)

Σχήμα λόγου το γαλλοπρεπώς ;)

Μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα που στη συνέντευξη όσο κι αν λέει ΆΕΚ ο δημοσιογράφος, ΑΈΚ επιμένει ο Μ. Ι. στις απαντήσεις του!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2014)

mono_aekara said:


> Μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα που στη συνέντευξη όσο κι αν λέει ΆΕΚ ο δημοσιογράφος, ΑΈΚ επιμένει ο Μ. Ι. στις απαντήσεις του!


Είναι σαν τον Γιάννη Ιωαννίδη, που επιμένει στη γενική «του Άρεως». Οι παλιοί ξέρουν ποιο είναι το σωστό! :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Επίσης, ντρεσάζ εννοούμε αυτό;





nickel said:


> ...
> Για την ακρίβεια, αυτό:
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dressage_(équitation)



Επί της ουσίας, αυτό  :






Eddie Izzard's _Force Majeure:_ Dressage


----------



## Epicuros (Jul 3, 2015)

*Radio*



Palavra said:


> Μια πιο προσεκτική ανάγνωση του λήμματος θα σου δείξει ότι τόσο το ράδιο όσο και το ραδιο- του ραδιοφώνου προέρχονται από τα λατινικά.




Μια προσεκτική εξέταση με οδήγησε στις εξής παρατηρήσεις:

Η λέξη «Ράδιο» και τα σχετικά παράγωγα μάλλον έχουν Ελληνική προέλευση. Η σειρά είναι κάπως έτσι:

«Ράδιος» σημαίνει «εύκολος». Το καμπύλο σχήμα είναι ομαλό, εύκολο (δηλ. ράδιον) να διανυθεί σε σύγκριση με ένα σχήμα που έχει γωνίες. Κάθε καμπύλο σχήμα έχει μιά «ακτίνα» καμπυλότητας που αντιστοιχεί, σε διαφορικό (ds), τουλάχιστο, τμήμα της καμπύλης. Στα λατινικά η ακτίνα είναι “Radius” και ανάλογα σε διάφορες λατινογενείς γλώσσες. Από εκεί οι λέξεις Radiation (ακτινοβολία), Rad ακτίνιο, (μονάδα μέτρησης γωνίας), Γερμανικά Rad (ακτίνα τροχού και τροχός). Και το στοιχείο Radio ονομάστηκε έτσι γιατί ακτινοβολεί. 

(Είναι χαρακτηριστικό οτι οι ‘Ελληνες τεχνίτες μιλάνε για «ράδιο» όταν θέλουν να εκφράσουν τη στρογγυλεμένη γωνία.) 

Κατά μήκος της ακτίνας διαδίδεται ενέργεια και μάλλιστα η μορφή του «μετώπου» ενέργειας είναι σφαιρική (σε ομογενές και ομότροπο μέσο διάδοσης). Αυτή η διαδικασία είναι η ακτινοβολία. (Radiation).

Το ραδιόφωνο βασίζεται επάνω στην ακτινοβολία των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων, γιαυτό και το όνομά του «Radio» σχεδόν σε όλες τις λατινογενείς γλώσσες (για τις άλλες δεν γνωρίζω).

Από την ίδια ρίζα προέρχεται και το θέμα «Rad-» με την έννοια της ρίζας. (Η ρίζα έχει ένα κέντρο στη βάση του φυτού και εκτείνεται ακτινωτά προς το έδαφος.) Λατινικά Radix, Αγγλικά Radical, Eradicate, Radish, κλπ. Πιθανολογώ ότι και το Ραδίκι έχει την ίδια προέλευση.


----------



## sarant (Jul 3, 2015)

Το λατινικό radius = ακτίνα σήμαινε διάφορα συγκεκριμένα πράγματα στην αρχή, π.χ. βέργα, οπότε είναι εντελώς απίθανο να προέρχεται από μια ελληνική λέξη αφηρημένης σημασίας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Κανένα σύγχρονο και σοβαρό ετυμολογικό λεξικό δεν έχει σιγουριά για την προέλευση του λατινικού _radius_. Είναι βέβαιο ότι πολλοί ετυμολόγοι θα μπήκαν στον πειρασμό να κάνουν τις ίδιες σκέψεις με εσένα, αλλά προφανώς δεν βρήκαν πουθενά τέτοιες συνδέσεις σαν αυτές που αναφέρεις, Επίκουρε, οπότε θα πρέπει να αντιληφθείς ότι η θεωρία είναι αποκλειστική δική σου (και καλό θα είναι να μείνει αποκλειστικά δική σου και να μην την πολυμοιράζεσαι  ).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2015)

*Ντεραγιέ* και *ντεραγιέρ*, από το γαλλικό _*dérailleur*_ (που σημαίνει το κλειδί αλλαγής σιδηροτροχιάς στα τρένα· κυριολ. _εκτροχιαστής_)· δηλώνει τον μηχανισμό αλλαγής ταχυτήτων στα ποδήλατα, όπου η αλυσίδα μέσω αυτού εκτρέπεται αριστερά ή δεξιά (εξ ου και ο “εκτροχιασμός”) ώστε να μετακινηθεί σε ένα άλλο γρανάζι, το οποίο αντιστοιχεί σε διαφορετική σχέση μετάδοσης (“ταχύτητα”)· μπορεί να είναι εμπρόσθιο ή οπίσθιο.
Η λέξη λημματογραφείται στο ΧΛΝΓ.


----------



## irmar (Nov 16, 2015)

*Torta*



nickel said:


> Στην τούρτα υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις και δεν ξέρω αν τη σημερινή σημασία της τούρτας την έχουμε πάρει από τα γαλλικά (όπως λέει το Μείζον) ή από τα ιταλικά (όπως λένε το ΕΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ). Π.χ. στο δεύτερο:
> [ελνστ. τούρτα 'ψωμί ψημένο στη στάχτη' < λατ. torta ([o > u] από επίδρ. του [r]) & μέσω του ιταλ. torta· τούρτ(α) -ίτσα]
> 
> Στα λατινικά torta ήταν το «στριφτό ψωμί ή πίτα» (ΕΛΝΕΓ), στα ιταλικά η torta είναι σημασιολογικά πιο κοντά (από την tourte) στη δική μας τούρτα.



Στα ιταλικά torta σημαίνει όχι μόνο τούρτα (δηλ. πολλές στρώσεις με κρέμα ενδιάμεσα και γλάσο ή σαντιγύ από πάνω) αλλά και κέηκ. Δεν έχουν χωριστή λέξη για το κέηκ (ενώ οι αγγλόφωνοι ονομάζουν κέηκ και την τούρτα!). Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως στα ιταλικά σημαίνει επίσης και γεμιστή πίτα, όχι απαραίτητα γλυκιά. Π.χ. torta agli spinaci. Για την ακρίβεια, αν είναι πίτα ξεσκέπαστη (αυτό που ελληνικά λέμε τάρτα, ή πάστα φλόρα), τότε τη λένε crostata. Αν είναι σκεπαστή, τότε είναι torta. Για να καταλάβετε, η μηλόπιτα της γιαγιάς Ντάκ, είναι torta di mele. 
http://guidecucina.pianetadonna.it/ricetta-torta-di-patate-mozzarella-e-spinaci-187321.html

Πολλές συνταγές ξεχωρίζουν την αλμυρή εκδοχή ονομάζοντάς την torta salata. 
Υπάρχει και το tortino. Που συνήθως είναι μικρού μεγέθους, αλλά ορισμένες φορές μπορεί να μοιάζει πολύ μ'αυτό που εμείς καταλαβαίνουμε ως "πίτα" ή "μπουρέκι". 
http://blog.cookaround.com/incucinaconpagnottina/tortino-di-spinaci-in-crosta-di-patate/
http://www.cookaround.com/yabbse1/showthread.php?t=198724

Γενικά επικρατεί μια σύγχιση στους μαγειρικούς όρους. Μόνον οι γαλλικοί είναι τόσο εξειδικευμένοι και ακριβείς.


----------



## irmar (Nov 16, 2015)

rogne said:


> (1839; avec infl. de trio). Mus. Groupe de trois notes d'égale valeur qui se jouent dans le temps de deux, lorsqu'elles sont surmontées du chiffre trois. --> Sextolet. | Un triolet de croches vaut une noire.



Στα ελληνικά, οι τρείς νότες που κάνουν σαν δύο, λέγονται τρίηχο. Κανείς στα ωδεία δεν τις λέει πιά τριολέ εδώ και δεκαετίες (εγώ πήγαινα στο ωδείο δεκαετία του '70-80)


----------



## irmar (Nov 16, 2015)

Είναι αυτονόητο πως όταν σε μια γλώσσα υπάρχουν λέξεις από κάποια άλλη γλώσσα (εκτός από την περίπτωση γειτνίασης ή μακραίωνης κατάκτησης, όπως συνέβη με την τουρκική), αυτό γίνεται κυρίως στην κατηγορία όπου η συγκεκριμένη χώρα είχε προβάδισμα/ειδικότητα.

Οπότε η Γαλλία είχε ειδικότητα στη μόδα, στην κουζίνα και στον κινηματογράφο (όπου ήταν πρωτοπόροι), γι'αυτό και παγκοσμίως καθιερώθηκαν οι λέξεις που εκείνοι πρωτοέβγαλαν. Επίσης στις εκφράσεις αβρότητας και καλών τρόπων - αυτές όμως έχουν πέσει σε αχρηστία στη χώρα μας. Κανείς δεν λέει πιά "μαντάμ" και "μερσί" όπως προπολεμικά!

Η Αγγλία στο ποδόσφαιρο, η Ιταλία στη μουσική (legato, piano, fagotto, soprano, tenore κλπ κλπ κλπ). Ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, έχουν υιοθετηθεί και οι περισσότεροι ναυτικοί όροι (μαΐστρος, μετζάνα, παραπέτο, όρτσα, κουρτελάτσα, καρνάγιο, γάμπια, τουρκέτο,καρίνα, αβαρία, ρότα, μπουκαπόρτα, λάτσο, φρεγάτα,γολέτα, λάσκα, σαλπάρω, μπουρλότο...) ίσως γιατί οι χώρες μας ήταν πολύ κοντά και είχαν επαφή.


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 16, 2015)

Οι περισσότερες ιταλικές λέξεις του ναυτικού και «κατασκευαστικού» τομέα δεν είναι ιταλικές, αλλά βενετσιάνικες.
Αν ο _μαΐστρος_, το _όρτσα _και το _καρνάγιο_ μας ερχόταν απευθείας από τα ιταλικά, θα λεγόταν _μαέστρος_, _φόρτσα _και _καρενάτζιο_. 

Η διάδοσή τους οφείλεται, προφανώς, στη μακρόχρονη εμπορική κυριαρχία των Ενετών στη Μεσόγειο και ειδικά στα ελληνικά παράλια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2015)

...
Τα γενικά νήματα:

*Ιταλικές και βενετσιάνικες λέξεις στα ελληνικά*

*Γλωσσάρια ναυτικών όρων και εκφράσεων*

Τα ειδικότερα, αργότερα, γιατί τώρα φύσηξε βοριαδάκι απ' τα βουνά, τραμουντάνα, και με πήρε. Φρεσκάρισε.


----------



## irmar (Nov 16, 2015)

Tapioco said:


> Οι περισσότερες ιταλικές λέξεις του ναυτικού και «κατασκευαστικού» τομέα δεν είναι ιταλικές, αλλά βενετσιάνικες.
> Αν ο _μαΐστρος_, το _όρτσα _και το _καρνάγιο_ μας ερχόταν απευθείας από τα ιταλικά, θα λεγόταν _μαέστρος_, _φόρτσα _και _καρενάτζιο_.
> 
> Η διάδοσή τους οφείλεται, προφανώς, στη μακρόχρονη εμπορική κυριαρχία των Ενετών στη Μεσόγειο και ειδικά στα ελληνικά παράλια.



Ε και; Τα βενετσιάνικα είναι διάλεκτος των ιταλικών. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι σ’ αυτό που είπα από το γεγονός ότι κάποιες από τις ιταλικές λέξεις ήρθαν μέσω της βενετσιάνικης διαλέκτου κι έτσι διατηρήθηκε κάποιο άρωμα βενετσιάνικο σ’ αυτές. 
Το καρνάγιο προέρχεται από την ιταλική λέξη carenaggio, δηλαδή το μέρος που έφτιαχναν ή επισκεύαζαν την καρίνα του πλοίου (στα ιταλικά carena). 
Υπονοείς πως υπάρχει στα βενετσιάνικα carenajo ή κάτι αντίστοιχο; Μπορεί, δεν μου φαίνεται απίθανο, αλλά δεν έχει καμία σημασία. 
Βενετσιάνικα καταλαβαίνω, με κάποια προσπάθεια, αλλά οι γνώσεις μου δεν είναι εκτεταμένες. 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς maestro προέρχεται από το λατινικό magistrum, αιτιατική του magister που είναι με "Ι". Κι όχι μόνο. Να παρατηρήσουμε πως στα ιταλικά υπάρχει το ανοιχτό Ε και το κλειστό Ε, και το E του maestro είναι "κλειστό", δηλαδή κοντά στο Ι. Είναι πιθανό οι Έλληνες ναύτες, που δεν ξέρουν από κλειστό Ε αφού στα ελληνικά υπάρχει μόνο το ανοιχτό, να το πήραν για Ι. 

Το "όρτσα" αντί για "φόρτσα"; Όχι αγαπητέ, όρτσα λέγεται και στα ιταλικά http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/orza/


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 16, 2015)

Τα Βενετσιάνικα (Veneto ή Lingua Veneta) είναι "διάλεκτος" της Ιταλίας, αλλά όχι "διάλεκτος των ιταλικών".
Η εξέλιξη δεν ήταν _Ύστερη Λατινική > Ιταλικά > Βενετσιάνικα_, αλλά _Ύστερη Λατινική > Βενετσιάνικα_.


----------



## irmar (Nov 17, 2015)

Tapioco said:


> Τα Βενετσιάνικα (Veneto ή Lingua Veneta) είναι "διάλεκτος" της Ιταλίας, αλλά όχι "διάλεκτος των ιταλικών".
> Η εξέλιξη δεν ήταν _Ύστερη Λατινική > Ιταλικά > Βενετσιάνικα_, αλλά _Ύστερη Λατινική > Βενετσιάνικα_.



OK, πράγματι, και όντως είναι σωστότερο να το πούμε "παραλλαγή των ιταλικών". Γιατί ιταλικά είναι κι αυτά, μία από τις πολλές παραλλαγές της ιταλικής γλώσσας, όπως η φλωρεντίνικη, η μιλανέζικη (που ανάθεμά με κι αν καταλαβαίνω λέξη όταν τα μιλάνε!), η σιτσιλιάνικη και η αγαπημένη ναπολετάνικη, η ρομανέσκα κ.ο.κ. Τα φλωρεντίνικα καθιερώθηκαν ως επίσημη γλώσσα, αλλά επικράτησαν μόνο και μόνο επειδή έτυχε να γραφτούν αριστουργήματα της λογοτεχνίας σε volgare πρώτη φορά στη Φλωρεντία. 
Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις γιατί θεωρώ ανούσιο να τα θεωρούμε άλλη γλώσσα, και να λέμε "α, όχι, οι ναυτικοί όροι δεν είναι ιταλικοί, είναι βενετσιάνικοι". Για μια Ιταλίδα αυτό σημαίνει πως πετάς στα σκουπίδια όλο τον αγώνα της Ένωσης που έγινε το 19ο αιώνα. Σα να μου λές "η ποίηση του Ελύτη είναι ελληνική, αλλά του Σολωμού είναι ζακυνθινή, και του Κορνάρου κρητική". Δεν είναι Ελληνες όλοι τους;


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 7, 2016)

Σχετικά με το αυτοκίνητο, το ντριστριπιτέρ (που δείχνει να είναι η γαλλική έκδοση του ντιστρίμπιουτορ) στην Ελλάδα το λένε τρισιμπιτέρ. Αυτή είναι η ελληνομαστορική γλώσσα. Θα τους πείραζε να το λέγανε διανομέας (ή διανομεύς διά τους παραδοσιακούς);

Η τραβέρσα (την γράφει στην πρώτη σελίδα) είναι γαλλική ή ιταλική;


Το μπεν μαρί γαλλικό δεν είναι; Δεν το γράφει στην πρώτη σελίδα.



nevergrown said:


> _Encore une fois merci Διδάκτωρ_! (προς τέρψιν των Ελληναράδων που πιστεύουν ότι όλα βγαίνουν από τα ελληνικά) Μας επανέφερες στο σωστό δρόμο.
> 
> Mου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να μιλήσω για το Α πουέν (à point)
> Δηλώνει τον βαθμό ψησίματος του βοδινού κρέατος. Συγκεκριμένα είναι το ψήσιμο μεταξύ "σενιάν" (saignant - με το αίμα) και "μπιέν κιουί" ;;; (Μπιεν κουί)  (bien cuit - καλοψημένο). Το κρέας δηλαδή στο κεντρικό 1/3 με 1/4 δεν έχει μεν πήξει, αλλά είναι ζεστό.


Στο wictionary γράφει ότι το saignant προφέρεται σενιώ και είναι ενεργητική μετοχή. Στον Μποτρίνι κάποιο στραβάδι εστιάτορας το είπε σινιάλ. 
Κάντε αναζήτηση τού όρου σενιάν και θα βρείτε μια ανάρτηση στο troktiko (ή το tro-ma-ktiko) ενός τρελαμένου σεφ. Πήγε η βλαχάρα να φάει φιλέτο σενιάν (κάπου το είχε ακούσει ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα), παρήγγειλε σενιάν, της πήγε ο σερβιτόρος σενιάν κι έκανε φασαρία ότι το φιλέτο είναι άψητο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Η τραβέρσα (την γράφει στην πρώτη σελίδα) είναι γαλλική ή ιταλική;



Καλημέρα. Ιταλική είναι, όπως και το _πόμολο_ δίπλα της. Τις διέγραψα, αλλά υποθέτω ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα λάθη εκεί μέσα. Τα αφήνουμε σαν δόλωμα για τους φιλομαθείς. 


Στο Wiktionay το σύμβολο προφοράς /ɑ̃/ που έχει για το _saignant_ είναι το σύμβολο που χρησιμοποιείται για το γαλλικό [αν]. Το βλέπουμε στον πίνακα εδώ:

http://www.wordreference.com/fr/French-Pronunciation.aspx


----------



## irmar (Feb 7, 2016)

*Κουβερλί*



Archangelos said:


> Σχετικά με το αυτοκίνητο, το ντριστριπιτέρ (που δείχνει να είναι η γαλλική έκδοση του ντιστρίμπιουτορ) στην Ελλάδα το λένε τρισιμπιτέρ. Αυτή είναι η ελληνομαστορική γλώσσα. Θα τους πείραζε να το λέγανε διανομέας (ή διανομεύς διά τους παραδοσιακούς);.



Παρόμοια στρέβλωση παρατηρείται στο κούβρ-λι (couvre lit = σκέπασμα κρεββατιού), που πολλές εδώ το λένε "κουβερλί" - ομολογουμένως είναι πιό εύκολο και ρέει καλύτερα. 

Στο χώρο της διακόσμησης/χειροτεχνίας έχουμε κάμποσα. 
π.χ. το σεμέν (chemin de table = δρόμος τραπεζιού, λέγεται έτσι γιατί είναι στενό και μακρύ και το βάζουμε στο κέντρο του τραπεζιού, κατά μήκος, σαν ένα μονοπάτι μέσα στους κάμπους) Αυτό το λέμε αρκετά σωστά, το κάνουμε και υποκοριστικό "ένα σεμενάκι", όπως λέμε ένα "ταπεράκι" (άσχετο με τα γαλλικά,αλλά εσείς το ξέρατε πως τα τάπερ βγήκαν όντως από το όνομα του εφευρέτη, Earl Tupper, που δημιούργησε το πρώτο το 1948; - έτσι για να μορφώνεστε). 
Και φυσικά η "γκιπούρ" (guipure), ασπροκέντι με τρύπες στερεωμένες με φεστόνι και συνδετικά στηλάκια επίσης με φεστόνι.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2016)

...
*σεμέν *το & σεμέ το (άκλ.) : εργόχειρο, κέντημα για τραπέζι. *σεμεδάκι *το YΠΟKΟΡ.
[σεμέ: γαλλ. chemin· σεμέν: λόγ. ορθογρ. δαν.· _σεμεδ- (σεμές) -άκι_]




daeman said:


> Ή μάνα ράπερ, πώς λέγαμε «μάνα ρέιβερ»;
> 
> Του μπράβου η μάνα κάθονταν, κένταγε σεμεδάκια
> Να βάνει ο κανακάρης της ζώνες και μπιστολάκια
> ...





cythere said:


> ...
> *Με χαλάει: *που ο κάθε έξυπνος βαφτίζει το αυθαίρετο παράπηγμά του _DiplaStoKyma Resort/Boutique Hotel_ (με τα δύο μονά "ρουστίκ" κρεβάτια που τρίζουν, τα βλαχομπαρόκ *σεμεδάκια *και τις καδραρισμένες αφίσες _Άι Λόουβ Γκρις),_ και, χωρίς ίχνος αυτογνωσίας, τιμολογεί το δίκλινο 100 ευρώ (+12 ευρώ το άτομο για μια φρυγανιά και προκάτ μαρμελάδα). Τουλάχιστον, στα 80s και 90s, τα λέγαμε Ρουμ Του Λετ και ξέραμε για τι πράγμα μιλούσαμε.





crystal said:


> Και φυσικά...



*σεμέν ντε φερ* το (άκλ.) : τυχερό παιχνίδι που παίζεται με τράπουλα.
[λόγ. < γαλλ. chemin de fer, αρχική σημ.: `σιδηρόδρομος΄]


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2016)

irmar said:


> εσείς το ξέρατε πως τα τάπερ βγήκαν όντως από το όνομα του εφευρέτη, Earl Tupper, που δημιούργησε το πρώτο το 1948;



Εγώ τυχαίνει να το γνωρίζω από τον καιρό που κυκλοφορούσαν τα πρώτα τάπερ στην αγορά (τα διέθεταν κυρίες που οργάνωναν τα περίφημα Tupperware parties) και έμπαινε η λέξη στα λεξικά, με κεφαλαίο αρχικό (Tupperware), το οποίο και διατηρείται ακόμα, κάτι το οποίο δεν σεβόμαστε στα ελληνικά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Εγώ τυχαίνει να το γνωρίζω από τον καιρό που κυκλοφορούσαν τα πρώτα τάπερ στην αγορά (τα διέθεταν κυρίες που οργάνωναν τα περίφημα Tupperware parties) και έμπαινε η λέξη στα λεξικά, με κεφαλαίο αρχικό (Tupperware), το οποίο και διατηρείται ακόμα, κάτι το οποίο δεν σεβόμαστε στα ελληνικά.



You are indeed Tupper-aware, then.


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 10, 2016)

Το καπό από ποια λέξη προέρχεται;

Να αναφέρω ένα βιβλίο Β'ΠΠ.
Ελεύθερος σκοπευτής στο Ανατολικό Μέτωπο (ISBN: 9608721873, ISBN13: 9789608721876)

Το βιβλίο είναι γραμμένο σε πολυτονικό κι ο μεταφράσας το βιβλίο έχει προσέξει το λεξιλόγιό του. Κάποια στιγμή, εκεί που περιγράφει την σκηνή βιασμού στην Ουγγαρία, κάνει λόγο περί καλύμματος κινητήρα (σε όχημα τύπου τζιπ). Στην αρχή έσπασα το κεφάλι μου να καταλάβω τι εννοούσε. Μετά το'πιασα το υπονοούμενο. Αναφερόταν στο καπό του οχήματος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2016)

Archangelos said:


> Το καπό από ποια λέξη προέρχεται;



Από γαλλική capot. Που, όπως και η capote / καπότα, προέρχεται από την ιταλική cappa, κάπα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 10, 2016)

Αληθινό περιστατικό: ο υποφαινόμενος οδεύει προς κατάστημα ηλεκτρικών ειδών (σε γαλλόφωνη χώρα) με οδηγίες αγορών από τη σύζυγο, και αναρωτιέται μέσα του «Πώς να το λένε άραγε το σεσουάρ στα Γαλλικά;»  :blush: :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Αληθινό περιστατικό: ο υποφαινόμενος οδεύει προς κατάστημα ηλεκτρικών ειδών (σε γαλλόφωνη χώρα) με οδηγίες αγορών από τη σύζυγο, και αναρωτιέται μέσα του «Πώς να το λένε άραγε το σεσουάρ στα Γαλλικά;»  :blush: :laugh:



Mais... _ce soir, _naturellement! 

Lady Marmalade (Voulez-vous sécher avec moi, ce soir?) - Labelle


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2018)

Μια ελληνική λέξη για τον χορταστικό φραπέ είναι η *φραπεδούμπα *(λήμμα slang.gr).

Είδα την παραπάνω φωτογραφία απόδειξης σε ομάδα του Facebook («Τη γλώσσα μού έδωσαν ελληνική») και τη χάρηκα.

Αλλά, με την ευκαιρία, είπα να δω αν γράφει η Βικιπαίδεια τα ίδια για τη γαλλική λέξη (το ΛΝΕΓ γράφει ακόμα ότι είναι από το frapper «χτυπώ»). Δυστυχώς και η Βικιπαίδεια εξακολουθεί να γράφει «Η λέξη frappé είναι γαλλική και σημαίνει χτυπημένος». Όχι. Είχα γράψει:



nickel said:


> Και μια και βλέπω το *φραπέ* στη λίστα, να (ξανα)πώ ότι δεν σημαίνει «χτυπημένος», επειδή το _frapper_ σημαίνει «χτυπώ», αλλά *παγωμένος*. Έχουμε δηλαδή _un vin bien frappé, un champagne frappé_, που σημαίνουν «παγωμένο κρασί» και «παγωμένη σαμπάνια».



Στο Collins-Robert:
« glacer »
[+ champagne, vin] ▶ to put on ice, ▶ to chill
[+ café] ▶ to ice

Στο OED:
frappé, a. and n.
[Fr.; pa. pple. of frapper in sense of ‘to ice (drinks)’.] 
A. adj. Iced, cooled. B. n. An iced drink, a soft water-ice served in a glass, etc. Also as v. trans., to put (a drink) on ice, to ice (a drink).


----------

